# NAKED 3 is real!!!



## mousygiggles (Nov 7, 2013)

They admitted it today.https://www.facebook.com/urbandecaycosmetics

http://www.urbandecay.com/udemail to sign up for notification.

  YAY!!!


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 7, 2013)

This makes me so happy!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2013)

Gotta have it!!!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Nov 7, 2013)

Not sure if I'm getting this yet, but I did see pics on instagram it looks like naked and naked 2 together.


----------



## honey b (Nov 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Gotta have it!!!


I second that!


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 7, 2013)

It's mine!


----------



## katred (Nov 7, 2013)

Pics and swatches courtesy of British Beauty Blogger: 

  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/11/urban-decay-naked-3.html

  This one looks to be the cooler-toned version, after Naked 1 (warmer tones), Naked 2 (more neutral).


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Nov 7, 2013)

katred said:


> Pics and swatches courtesy of British Beauty Blogger:
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/11/urban-decay-naked-3.html
> 
> This one looks to be the cooler-toned version, after Naked 1 (warmer tones), Naked 2 (more neutral).


  Thanks for sharing!!!! I'm thinking about getting it now lol.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 7, 2013)

I need this in my life!


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 7, 2013)

Woot!  I have the first Naked palette and passed on Naked2, but I'm loving the look of Naked3.  I felt like the shadows in the first Naked creased easily on me, but I used different primer than the UD primer potion.  I'll have to try them together to see if it lasts longer on me that way before making a final decision on Naked3, but it's a beautiful palette.


----------



## texasmommy (Nov 7, 2013)

I already have 1 and 2, but I love these type of colors.... Definitely tempting.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2013)

I do wish the packaging was more like N1. I hate the packaging of N2!


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 7, 2013)

I think I'll need some very convincing looks and swatches for this one, but UD shadows never let me down. Since I have 2 palettes coming in the mail, I think I'll have to wait for a coupon or a gift card


----------



## taylorjane (Nov 7, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I do wish the packaging was more like N1. I hate the packaging of N2!


me too, it's wayyy to bulky!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 7, 2013)

taylorjane said:


> me too, it's wayyy to bulky!


  Yeah, and i don't like the snappy thick plastic. I prefer the magnetic closure.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 7, 2013)

Of course it's real - like there was ever really any doubt that Sephora would have gotten duped that way. The product had to have come from UD.

  I will definitely buy this. I like it because most of my neutrals are more golden/beige/brown based. This will be a really nice complement to what I already have. Honestly, yet another nail in MAC coffin with me. I've bought a ton of other brands this fall and I'm not sure I'm up to ever go back to $25 individual large shadows. It's just not necessary. A $60 palette of 12 full-sized quality shades is a no brainer. 

  Can't wait!


----------



## nazih09 (Nov 7, 2013)

http://wheeconfetti.com/2013/11/06/la-naked-3-de-urban-decay-les-swatchs/

  High resolution pictures. Naked 3 is a skip for me


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 7, 2013)

I have Naked 1 and Naked 2 obviously I need Naked 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Naked 1


----------



## kalexis08 (Nov 7, 2013)

katred said:


> Pics and swatches courtesy of British Beauty Blogger:   http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/11/urban-decay-naked-3.html  This one looks to be the cooler-toned version, after Naked 1 (warmer tones), Naked 2 (more neutral).


 this looks interesting. liking the pinky-neutral colors.


----------



## kalexis08 (Nov 7, 2013)

nazih09 said:


> http://wheeconfetti.com/2013/11/06/la-naked-3-de-urban-decay-les-swatchs/  High resolution pictures. Naked 3 is a skip for me


  SOOOO PRETTY in these pictures!!


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 7, 2013)

nazih09 said:


> http://wheeconfetti.com/2013/11/06/la-naked-3-de-urban-decay-les-swatchs/
> 
> High resolution pictures. Naked 3 is a skip for me


  thanks


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 7, 2013)

I think it has too many pinks. I think now that I know what it is I'll just get the naked 2 I have naked 1 My palette list is growing  I'm dying for Lorac pro and unzipped and a stilla as it is I just feel like I don't wear eyeshadow enough to justify having them all lol


----------



## ForeverJenn (Nov 7, 2013)

mousygiggles said:


> They admitted it today.https://www.facebook.com/urbandecaycosmetics http://www.urbandecay.com/udemail to sign up for notification.  YAY!!!


    Must have!


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 7, 2013)

I simple CAN'T wait! I'm definitely adding this to my Naked collection! I love both Naked and Naked 2!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone have an idea of when it will be out?


----------



## brittbby (Nov 7, 2013)

Ooooooh getting this! I love how UD tried to play coy....


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 7, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Of course it's real - like there was ever really any doubt that Sephora would have gotten duped that way. The product had to have come from UD.
> 
> I will definitely buy this. I like it because most of my neutrals are more golden/beige/brown based. *This will be a really nice complement to what I already have.* Honestly, yet another nail in MAC coffin with me. I've bought a ton of other brands this fall and I'm not sure I'm up to ever go back to $25 individual large shadows. It's just not necessary. A $60 palette of 12 full-sized quality shades is a no brainer.
> 
> Can't wait!


  Okay, I have problems.  A post full of makeup vocabulary and the thing that makes MY bananas dance is seeing someone use the correct form of _complement _in a sentence.


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 7, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Of course it's real - like there was ever really any doubt that Sephora would have gotten duped that way. The product had to have come from UD.
> 
> I will definitely buy this. I like it because most of my neutrals are more golden/beige/brown based. This will be a really nice complement to what I already have. Honestly, yet another nail in MAC coffin with me. I've bought a ton of other brands this fall and I'm not sure I'm up to ever go back to $25 individual large shadows. It's just not necessary. A $60 palette of 12 full-sized quality shades is a no brainer.
> 
> Can't wait!


    Beautiful! and no repeated shades from the last two palettes!


----------



## ma146rina (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't think is that special really,but i'll get it because i'm a junkie.I just love palettes,can't help myself


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 7, 2013)

MUAddict said:


> I simple CAN'T wait! I'm definitely adding this to my Naked collection! I love both Naked and Naked 2!!!:nanas:  Does anyone have an idea of when it will be out?


It's suppose to be out December now I think? Originally January but I'm not 100%


----------



## GoldenGirl (Nov 7, 2013)

Too many pinks.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 7, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Okay, I have problems.  A post full of makeup vocabulary and the thing that makes MY bananas dance is seeing someone use the correct form of _complement _in a sentence.


  And for my next trick, I'll demonstrate the correct use of the letter 'U'.


----------



## MsPurple417 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm not that excited about it, but I'll definitely check it out when Sephora gets it.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Nov 7, 2013)

Gotta have it!!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't think this will be the best palette for me, but I will still be picking it up. Its really pretty and attracts me with its softness.


----------



## cocodivatime (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 8, 2013)

Why couldn't the U.S stores mess up and release it early lol


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't have either of the Naked palettes so I wonder if its worth skipping those two for this one.


----------



## leahrenae (Nov 8, 2013)

this is a definite skip. I have the original naked palette and hardly use it, but it's much more suitable for my skin tone and pretty versatile. had naked 2 and sold it, didn't take a second look at the naked basics palette. I'm over it. 
  UD makes vivid shadows n all, but I'd like to see them get more creative with their matte and/or satin shades. 
  I'll wait on that... but won't hold my breath


----------



## Living Doll (Nov 8, 2013)

NEED. I love the colors and I'm really happy with my Naked 2 and Naked Basics palettes. Buttery neutral goodness.


----------



## Kaori (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't have Naked or Naked2, but I have Unzipped, and brown neutrals just are not my thing lol so I'm happy it's on the pink side, definitely need


----------



## califabulous (Nov 8, 2013)

I saw a photo on IG and it looks like naked 1 but update-slightly more color.  I would love to have it but I think naked 1 is enough. We'll see what happens when I take a look in person..


----------



## AniBEE (Nov 8, 2013)

Swatches and photo's!

  http://pursebuzz.com/2013/11/the-ud-palette-swatches-and-all-repost-from-4theloveofmakeup-pretty-pretty-%EF%B8%8F-pinky-looking/

  http://pursebuzz.com/2013/11/naked-3-it-is-true/

  I'm not sure how different it is but it's mostly cool tone.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 8, 2013)

I have Naked 1, 2, and Basics.  I use them a lot, and I've been very happy with them.  I gotta have Naked 3!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 8, 2013)

I will be getting this, but if it launches in December it will have to wait!  I've heard both nov 16 and dec 8 as release dates...


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 8, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Too many pinks.


I am totally here for pink eyeshadow lmao. I'm excited.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 8, 2013)

Skippity-skippity-skip. I like the right half of the palette, but there are similar shades to those in Naked 2, which I already have. Not to mention I'm a bit over the Naked thing, too.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 9, 2013)

I actually like the middle 8 colors but that means out of 8 like 4 will get used often and by often I mean like a couple times a month lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm going to say skip until I can get a chance to swatch. I have the Naked 1 palette and I take it with me every time I travel. That and my Sonia Kashuk matte neutrals palette has the whole naked thing covered for me. I remember when the Naked 2 came out and I was so down for the cause until I swatched it. I was happy with my Naked 1.


----------



## singer82 (Nov 9, 2013)

Loving the pinky neutrals in this one! I've hit pan on three of the colors in my N1. So I know it will get used. Think 1&2 are similar so I'm so glad this one is different then them.  Is the basics a must have?


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 9, 2013)

I have 1, 2 & Basics.. I will be getting three.... hell I need another N1 I have hit pan in a few shades lol


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 9, 2013)

Skipping this - from the swatches the colors seem to be almost identical to those in Naked 1 and 2. Since I have  those, I have no need for this.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 9, 2013)

Definitely curious about this palette.  Will wait until I can swatch it myself...if I can remain patient that long.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 10, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Loving the pinky neutrals in this one! I've hit pan on three of the colors in my N1. So I know it will get used. Think 1&2 are similar so I'm so glad this one is different then them.  Is the basics a must have?


  I skipped the basics. The second, third and fourth colours are too similar to each other IMO to warrant the purchase. If the yellow or pink was more neutral (like MAC's shroom, but matte) and toss the other and make it more orange based like MAC's saddle or brown script, then i would buy it. It'd be THE perfect basic palette!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 10, 2013)

katred said:


> Pics and swatches courtesy of British Beauty Blogger:
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/11/urban-decay-naked-3.html
> 
> This one looks to be the cooler-toned version, after Naked 1 (warmer tones), Naked 2 (more neutral).


  OOOHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Alliekatt2982 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have Naked 2 and the Basics but I definitely plan to get this one, too!  I love neutrals and even the slight nuances between shades.  Here's to hoping for a release date in the near future!  I didn't buy anything during the VIB sale so I will have some room in my budget to get this baby.


----------



## AniBEE (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll be sticking with  my Naked 2 and the Naked Basics as well as I'm pretty fair and found Naked 1 I wasn't using as much. The Naked 3 seem to have a lot of pink mauve tones in it but I just not the shades I gravitate for neutral looks.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Nov 11, 2013)

Urban Decay posted a video on Instagram Naked 3. http://instagram.com/p/glcec6gEzW/


----------



## xoxomia (Nov 11, 2013)

I really want this! I love the pinky tones


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 11, 2013)

Wah! I have both N1 and N2 and barely use them but I will buy N3. I need intervention!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 11, 2013)

That IG video got me even more excited to buy this!!!! I hope the release date is soon!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Nov 11, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I am totally here for pink eyeshadow lmao. I'm excited.


  I love pink eyeshadow as well, but still debating on getting this lol.


----------



## JenJay (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.natacha-birds.fr/leblog/naked3-urban-decay/


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who posted links to swatches! I LOVE the colors but my Naked 1 is still pretty full despite frequent usage (Angel, Sin, and Half Baked are mostly gone but the rest are 75% full) and I skipped Naked 2 so I think I'll have to pass on Naked 3.   I love it though and would totally give it as a Christmas gift!


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Nov 12, 2013)

I love it  I think this might be my favorite naked palette.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 12, 2013)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Me too! I can not wait to get my hands on this!!!


----------



## Denae78 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know I'll have to pick this up at some point. I love all the others.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 12, 2013)

Tempting shades but I'm definitely skipping. UD shadows are way too buttery for me. I think I'd just end up having it sit idle in my drawer....


----------



## buffydiva (Nov 12, 2013)

I love 1 and 2, so this will definitely be mine. My wallet will be so done for this holiday season with this and MAC Magnetic Nude, Punk Couture and Riri Holiday.


----------



## makeupbyvee (Nov 12, 2013)

Naked 3


----------



## buffydiva (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked3-eyeshadow-palette-swatch-comparisons


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 12, 2013)

buffydiva said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked3-eyeshadow-palette-swatch-comparisons


  Amazing! I wonder how she got her hands on that so quickly. Maybe they're going to move up the launch date...


----------



## Ana A (Nov 12, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Amazing! I wonder how she got her hands on that so quickly. Maybe they're going to move up the launch date...


  I was reading the comments under her review and someone asked about the release date, this is what T answered...

"Hi Maddie,
Urban Decay hasn’t given out a specific date – just sometime this November for urbandecay.com and then December for everywhere else."


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 12, 2013)

T's swatches are very tempting, especially Blackheart


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm so pleased that she got a review up in no time; her swatches and dupe lists are always my favourites. I don't have anything like this, so I'll buy it as soon as I can find one.


----------



## jhosea (Nov 12, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mjIAL5rCZ0M&feature=g-subs-u  Xsparkage uploded a review on it!


----------



## makeupbyvee (Nov 12, 2013)

From UD


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 12, 2013)

Here's the blog version of xsparkage's review: http://www.xsparkage.com/urban-decay-naked3-review/ Based on her review, I will be picking this up at some point.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 12, 2013)

If it comes out on UD website first will everyone get it from there ? Or wait for places like sephora?? I'm a rouge and I don't know if I would be patient enough lol for the free shipping.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2013)

Can't wait for this, I need it in my life. I love it!


----------



## singer82 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am so excited for this! I love my N1 but think I might like this one even better. Think I might wait though. I already know it well sell out like nobodys business! I waited for the hype to kind of die down with N1 before I bought it. Probably do the same for this one.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll wait until it's on the Sephora site. That way I can earn my points


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 12, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Amazing! I wonder how she got her hands on that so quickly. Maybe they're going to move up the launch date...


  A couple other YTers have it already too


----------



## thejwlife (Nov 12, 2013)

Image Credit: Temptalia's IG


----------



## ForeverJenn (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm sold on N3! All those rosy pink colors are gorgeous!!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have N1 and basics..I'm so excited for this one !!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 12, 2013)

I feel like this palette is going to be a bit too light for me, but something about it is so pretty to me. I don't have any pinks, but had been thinking about them for a few months. I'm getting this and hoping to the gods it works. I also feel compelled to buy it for my daughter, but I just got her MAC Her Cocoa and Too Face Natural Eye palettes. That dang child is spoiled. She's currently asking for more makeup storage.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 12, 2013)

I think I want this. I just saw temptalia's swatches and some really nice photos on another site (I don't remember; I am link-surfing today). This will be my first Naked anything purchase. I think the shades will work on me because they have a little shimmer. If there were more matte shades I might worry about them being chalky. I am also a little hyped about 12 new shades in this palette. I think the first two Naked palettes had a couple perm shades thrown in. I am, however, a little scared that I might love this palette and go back for the others lol.


----------



## looovemac (Nov 12, 2013)

Being a makeup addict, N3 will be mine too


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't wait for this palette either. I'm going to wait for it to be available at Ulta or Sephora because I want my points too!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 12, 2013)

Ugh just release this already. I want to play in it.


----------



## LiliV (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't wait for this to come out.  Now I know what I'm getting my mom for Christmas too!  Lol she loves the Naked palettes


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> *I feel like this palette is going to be a bit too light for me*, but something about it is so pretty to me. I don't have any pinks, but had been thinking about them for a few months. I'm getting this and hoping to the gods it works. I also feel compelled to buy it for my daughter, but I just got her MAC Her Cocoa and Too Face Natural Eye palettes. That dang child is spoiled. She's currently asking for more makeup storage.


  I feel this way too.


----------



## JaeisFancy (Nov 12, 2013)

I have to see this in person, idk how I feel about the packaging. Nonetheless the colors are pretty and I wouldn't mind at all receiving it as a bday or Christmas gift lol


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think these shades are right up my alley! I still have not bought naked 2, maybe I ll buy them together?


----------



## thebloomroom (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure how I feel about this, pink tends to make me look sick. Plus i have more yellow undertones.. mostly trying to convince myself to keep the money so i can skip this


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 12, 2013)

I have been *specifically* wanting more pinks! Can't wait to see this one, I only hope I can wait until the new year to snap it up.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 12, 2013)

Still skipping the palette but now that I've seen swatches, I'm hoping UD will make the last two colours in the palette permanent, particularly Darkside.


----------



## ahellokittybaby (Nov 12, 2013)

I love the look of this palette and the rosey tones really draw me in, but I need to see it on some darker skintones before I can decide if it'll work for me.


----------



## Darby (Nov 13, 2013)

I can't wait for this!!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 13, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I'll wait until it's on the Sephora site. That way I can earn my points


Ditto.  I'm all about the points.  Points don't reset in Jan, right?  Just the dollar amount you've spent to make VIB/VIB Rouge status?  For lack of a more appealing term, I'm having a brain fart, lol.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 13, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Ditto.  I'm all about the points.  Points don't reset in Jan, right?  Just the dollar amount you've spent to make VIB/VIB Rouge status?  For lack of a more appealing term, I'm having a brain fart, lol.


  You are correct. Points never expire which is the great thing about the BI program, but eligibility for the elevated statuses starts over in January.


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> You are correct. Points never expire which is the great thing about the BI program, but eligibility for the elevated statuses starts over in January.


  Thank you for verifying, MissTT!!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 13, 2013)

I think I'm rouge till dec 2014


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 13, 2013)

this is going to be mine! I'm a sucker for all neutral palettes and also red lippies.


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 13, 2013)

I am purchasing this! I think the pink colors would look nice as lid colors.


----------



## Darby (Nov 13, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> I think I'm rouge till dec 2014


 I'm rouge till dec 2014 as well


----------



## califabulous (Nov 13, 2013)

Miiinnnne!!   :eyelove:


----------



## FPmiami (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't have any of the Naked palettes and wasn't planning on getting it. Of 1 and 2, I just didn't think there were enough colors that I liked. But then I saw this 3 palette and I think I'm in love! Sad thing is now that I think I'm going to get 3, I want 1 and 2! Seeing the 3 of them side by side makes me swoon! #fml


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Nov 13, 2013)

FPmiami said:


> I don't have any of the Naked palettes and wasn't planning on getting it. Of 1 and 2, I just didn't think there were enough colors that I liked. But then I saw this 3 palette and I think I'm in love! Sad thing is now that I think I'm going to get 3, I want 1 and 2! Seeing the 3 of them side by side makes me swoon! #fml


  I'm in the same exact boat


----------



## FPmiami (Nov 14, 2013)

CRIMSONDIVA82 said:


> I'm in the same exact boat


 I'm going to Ulta today to swatch 1 and 2 again to positively absolutely rule out one or both of them. I refuse to be hoodwinked and played by UD! LOL I've made a determination to only buy 1 Naked palette. :::insert fist pump::: let's be strong together sister!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 14, 2013)

FPmiami said:


> I'm going to Ulta today to swatch 1 and 2 again to positively absolutely rule out one or both of them. I refuse to be hoodwinked and played by UD! LOL I've made a determination to only buy 1 Naked palette. :::insert fist pump::: let's be strong together sister!


  lol yes I have 2 and have only used it like 2 or 3 times where as naked 1 gets so much love from it its not funny.


----------



## FPmiami (Nov 14, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> lol yes I have 2 and have only used it like 2 or 3 times where as naked 1 gets so much love from it its not funny.


 I've heard so many different opinions on which one is best. I'm NW45 skin tone with warm/neutral undertones and most ppl say 2 is more flattering for darker skins; I have to like at least 8 of the 12 colors to buy it. I feel like some of the shades look ashy and dull on me. So I don't know. Why do you feel you use 1 more than 2?


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 14, 2013)

FPmiami said:


> I've heard so many different opinions on which one is best. I'm NW45 skin tone with warm/neutral undertones and most ppl say 2 is more flattering for darker skins; I have to like at least 8 of the 12 colors to buy it. I feel like some of the shades look ashy and dull on me. So I don't know. Why do you feel you use 1 more than 2?


  I also am a nw45 and love the golds in 1 more than 2. I like how they blend to be honest. Also some of the colors in 2 look ashy on my skin. I may go home and play with it a little more and use it for my product of the week. IDK I just really love the first 1 lol so maybe Im bias lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 14, 2013)

news of this palette got me back on Specktra after a couple of months of absence. I have Naked 1 and Naked 2 and will get the new Naked. The Naked palettes are my most used eyeshadows and I've been very good with NOT buying cosmetics this year (besides splurging on the Hourglass palette). I will get it as soon as my Sephora receives it.

  I love that the eyeshadows have pink tones to them. I find that anything with pink tones really makes my eyes stand out (I have amber eyes). I have a feeling Naked 3 will be my favourite of all the Naked palettes


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 14, 2013)

Shadowy Lady said:


> news of this palette got me back on Specktra after a couple of months of absence. I have Naked 1 and Naked 2 and will get the new Naked. The Naked palettes are my most used eyeshadows and I've been very good with NOT buying cosmetics this year (besides splurging on the Hourglass palette). I will get it as soon as my Sephora receives it.
> 
> I love that the eyeshadows have pink tones to them. I find that anything with pink tones really makes my eyes stand out (I have amber eyes). I have a feeling Naked 3 will be my favourite of all the Naked palettes


Trick is looking like it will be my favorite out of the whole palette. I feel like there's one shade in the whole palette I can't really use. The lightest and the first one.  My favorite color happens to be pink and I like the packaging so I will probably end up stalking the UD site and my gmail till they release it.


----------



## FPmiami (Nov 14, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> I also am a nw45 and love the golds in 1 more than 2. I like how they blend to be honest. Also some of the colors in 2 look ashy on my skin. I may go home and play with it a little more and use it for my product of the week. IDK I just really love the first 1 lol so maybe Im bias lol


  Thanks for explaining. I guess its just preference, not bias. I'm off to Ulta now, so I'll report back and let you know what I decide. I fee like an undercover investigative reporter! LOL


----------



## califabulous (Nov 14, 2013)

I've heard just the opposite from UD MUA in Macy's ...that N1 is more flattering for darker skin tones. I only have N1 and I really do love that palette but it's very shimmery (not overly) and I don't really wear it for everyday. But for me it is superb. I can't wait to pick up N3 but I hope the rose tones are especially lovely on my dark skin!!!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 14, 2013)

califabulous said:


> I've heard just the opposite from UD MUA in Macy's ...that N1 is more flattering for darker skin tones. I only have N1 and I really do love that palette but it's very shimmery (not overly) and I don't really wear it for everyday. But for me it is superb. I can't wait to pick up N3 but I hope the rose tones are especially lovely on my dark skin!!!


  I agree with you!!!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Nov 14, 2013)

califabulous said:


> I've heard just the opposite from UD MUA in Macy's ...that N1 is more flattering for darker skin tones. I only have N1 and I really do love that palette but it's very shimmery (not overly) and I don't really wear it for everyday. But for me it is superb. I can't wait to pick up N3 but I hope the rose tones are especially lovely on my dark skin!!!


  I can't wait for 3 too!!! I love pink shadows!!!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 15, 2013)

Ana A said:


> I was reading the comments under her review and someone asked about the release date, this is what T answered...
> 
> "Hi Maddie,
> Urban Decay hasn’t given out a specific date – just sometime this November for urbandecay.com and then December for everywhere else."


Good to know. I hope that means it will be about the same time as the sephora coupon sale then!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 15, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Good to know. I hope that means it will be about the same time as the sephora coupon sale then!


  I hope so cause that would make my day as well as make me happy dance lol


----------



## MissTT (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Bcteagirl* 

 
Good to know. I hope that means it will be about the same time as the sephora coupon sale then!


  That would be so great. I think they're smarter than that though. LOL


----------



## janineios (Nov 15, 2013)

Ugh I want to smother this palette all over my face lol.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 15, 2013)

janineios said:


> Ugh I want to smother this palette all over my face lol.


  Isn't it yummy! I love hues of pink on my nc45 skin....


----------



## janineios (Nov 15, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Isn't it yummy! I love hues of pink on my nc45 skin....


  It's beautiful!   Who's waiting until it hits Sephora stores? I want the points but I don't think I'll be able to wait. There's a 99% chance I'll get it off the UD site when it launches


----------



## Kaori (Nov 15, 2013)

janineios said:


> Who's waiting until it hits Sephora stores? I want the points but I don't think I'll be able to wait. There's a 99% chance I'll get it off the UD site when it launches


No hurries here, I'm waiting with it either if they launch it during sephora december gift cards, or until 15% sale in april


----------



## MissTT (Nov 15, 2013)

I feel like I'm going to cave this month b/c I've been waiting for Nov for so long.


----------



## milkypeach (Nov 15, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I think these shades are right up my alley! I still have not bought naked 2, maybe I ll buy them together?


  I have both Naked I and II, and along with many of my friends we don't use our Naked 2 at all. So far, Naked 1 and Basics are the best IMO. Naked 1 is very warm but the format and colour choices make it so easy to create looks- it's a bit harder with the Naked 2 because it's not so organized and the palette primarily consists of many, many lid shades. 

  By the way, I'm happy to kill stereotypes on pink shadows on yellow undertones out there. I LOVE pink shadows on my skin tone but if you have a lot of redness around your eyes or just very olive, use a warm brown crease shade to temper the coolness, or blend into a warm copper shade. It's definitely a more girly look which is exactly why I'm getting the Naked 3- it's definitely not for everyone  Hope this helps <3

  I feel like this palette is so perfect for anyone on the light to medium spectrum, but I'm a bit concerned about everyone outside of it. What did fair or dark ladies think of the previous Nakeds? :O It doesn't look any darker than N2.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 15, 2013)

I have N1 and N2, am very fair, and like and have used both palettes. That said, I tend to favour N2 a little bit more.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Nov 15, 2013)

This needs to hurry up and launch already! :sigh:


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 16, 2013)

The thirst begins


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow on ebay already. Definitely waiting for Sephora. I joined one of the 'use it up' groups so will focus on that until then. I have a few eyeshadow quads where I have hit pan on all but the darker shades, so am starting to experiment with them a bit more. Now that I am using eyeshadow as eyeliner hopefully they will get a bit more use.


----------



## FPmiami (Nov 16, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> The thirst begins


  UNBELIEVABLE! That's ridiculous. They must be fakes. Either way, I hope ppl don't fall for that!


----------



## NATlar (Nov 16, 2013)

Considering getting this when it launches in the UK next month, I do have naked 1 and 2, not really keen on the naked 1 but love the 2.


----------



## makeupbyjisel (Nov 17, 2013)

I have naked 2 but not naked 1. don't know if i'll end up getting the first one but i'm deff getting naked 3
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its a must!!!


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 17, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> lol yes I have 2 and have only used it like 2 or 3 times where as naked 1 gets so much love from it its not funny.


 Team Naked 1 yaye


----------



## ma146rina (Nov 17, 2013)

I  think i'm the exception because i use Naked 2 more than Naked


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Nov 17, 2013)

I only have Naked 1 and love it so I can't wait for Naked3!! Also planning on getting the Naked Basics one too


----------



## katred (Nov 18, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> I have N1 and N2, am very fair, and like and have used both palettes. That said, I tend to favour N2 a little bit more.


I've always suspected that I might have been better off with N2 rather than N1, although I like shades in both. Since I got N1 only a couple of months before N2 launched, I feel like I should but N2 now that N3 is ready...


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 18, 2013)

katred said:


> I've always suspected that I might have been better off with N2 rather than N1, although I like shades in both. Since I got N1 only a couple of months before N2 launched, I feel like I should but N2 now that N3 is ready...


  I resisted both because I didn't like N1 at all. And since I fell in love with pics of N3, I've been looking at pics of N2, and went in to swatch it, etc.

  It's on the way. It's a better choice for me and I'm very warm-toned. I'm sure I'll love N3 as well.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 18, 2013)

katred said:


> I've always suspected that I might have been better off with N2 rather than N1, although I like shades in both. Since I got N1 only a couple of months before N2 launched, I feel like I should but N2 now that N3 is ready... :lol:


  :lol:


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 18, 2013)

Karen from mbb has convinced me that I need this!


----------



## honey b (Nov 18, 2013)

Just when I told myself that I was content with my eyeshadow collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm going to need this but I'm for sure going to buy it at Sephora for the points.


----------



## singer82 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yay! So glad you're back. :cheer: Think this will end up bring my fav too!    





Shadowy Lady said:


> news of this palette got me back on Specktra after a couple of months of absence. I have Naked 1 and Naked 2 and will get the new Naked. The Naked palettes are my most used eyeshadows and I've been very good with NOT buying cosmetics this year (besides splurging on the Hourglass palette). I will get it as soon as my Sephora receives it.  I love that the eyeshadows have pink tones to them. I find that anything with pink tones really makes my eyes stand out (I have amber eyes). I have a feeling Naked 3 will be my favourite of all the Naked palettes


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey ladies not sure how true this is but a manager in Sephora told me yesterday that this palette will be available on Black Friday. Now I am not sure how true that is but she said that they are due in next week. I really hope this is true because that will just make my freaking day.


----------



## janineios (Nov 19, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> Hey ladies not sure how true this is but a manager in Sephora told me yesterday that this palette will be available on Black Friday. Now I am not sure how true that is but she said that they are due in next week. I really hope this is true because that will just make my freaking day.  :nanas:


  Did she specify if on that day she meant it'll be available at Sephora or did she mean at Urban Decay's site?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2013)

janineios said:


> Did she specify if on that day she meant it'll be available at Sephora or did she mean at Urban Decay's site?


  OMG!!!!  I hope this will be avail online. I do not want  to fight the madness.


----------



## janineios (Nov 19, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> OMG!!!!  I hope this will be avail online. I do not want  to fight the madness.


  It's supposed to be up on the UD site before any other retailers get it, according to the announcements put out by UD. Sephora was said to be getting the palette in December. Not sure if they're doing a Black Friday surprise or something!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 19, 2013)

janineios said:


> Did she specify if on that day she meant it'll be available at Sephora or did she mean at Urban Decay's site?


  She said in the store.  But like I said I'm not sure how true that is.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 19, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> Hey ladies not sure how true this is but a manager in Sephora told me yesterday that this palette will be available on Black Friday. Now I am not sure how true that is but she said that they are due in next week. I really hope this is true because that will just make my freaking day.


  Well if its true, it lines up with Temptalia's info. I believe she said the end of November.


----------



## janineios (Nov 19, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Well if its true, it lines up with Temptalia's info. I believe she said the end of November.


  She said end of Nov for UD. December for Sephora.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll probably wait for sephora to get it I want points


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 19, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> I'll probably wait for sephora to get it I want points


  Yes I'm so close to getting 500 point perk. Lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 19, 2013)

katred said:


> I've always suspected that I might have been better off with N2 rather than N1, although I like shades in both. Since I got N1 only a couple of months before N2 launched, I feel like I should but N2 now that N3 is ready...


  You know I never believed in the notion that certain eyeshadows are better for certain skintones. I think that some eyeshadows will flatter specific eye colours though. Like for blue eyes like yours, you'd look lovely with copper and bronze shades. For mine, I look best in plums and burgundy shades.

  I use for N1 and N2 but I favour N2 slightly more.... but I think it's because it's a bit less shimmery and not necessarily because it's "cool toned".


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 20, 2013)

janineios said:


> She said end of Nov for UD. December for Sephora.


Oh, okay thanks for clarifying.


----------



## themrs36 (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks like this will be my first UD purchase. Very pretty colors.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 20, 2013)

Does anyone else see the title of this thread and read, "Naked 3 is here!!!"? It gets me _every _time.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 20, 2013)

I may just bite the bullet and buy Naked 1,2 and 3 when it comes out. I just got into UD shadows and feel I need to catch up a little. I just feel like that is going to happen.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I may just bite the bullet and buy Naked 1,2 and 3 when it comes out. I just got into UD shadows and feel I need to catch up a little. I just feel like that is going to happen.


Naked 3 will be a first for me as well. Unless it is on a sale, going to try to wait until the new year so it goes towards VIB status.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 20, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Naked 3 will be a first for me as well. Unless it is on a sale, going to try to wait until the new year so it goes towards VIB status.


  Good point - I will try to sit on my hands and wallet lol


----------



## JenJay (Nov 21, 2013)

It's up on UD!!  http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 21, 2013)

JenJay said:


> It's up on UD!!  http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html


 thanks for the heads up! I just placed my order. lol I swear, ever since I joined specktra my makeup collection has grown so much and my wallet has been hating me a lot more often these days.  :O


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 21, 2013)

JenJay said:


> It's up on UD!! http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html


  Yay then that means that Sephora Manager could be right I guess I  will wait to pick mine up at Sephora then for the points and I have a gift card yaaaaayyyyy


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2013)

JenJay said:


> It's up on UD!!  http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html


  I just bought Naked 3 too. I can't wait to receive it. Yeah!! Thank you.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 21, 2013)

babygirlLAH said:


> thanks for the heads up! I just placed my order. lol I swear, ever since I joined specktra my makeup collection has grown so much and my wallet has been hating me a lot more often these days. :O









  I'm not sure if I should get it though. But the chances of it selling out have me thinking "buy now, ask questions later" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 21, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I'm not sure if I should get it though. But the chances of it selling out have me thinking "buy now, ask questions later"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL I agree lol


----------



## kalexis08 (Nov 21, 2013)

I wanted to wait for the sephora points, but i want it now! Lol i don't want it to sell out.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 21, 2013)

kalexis08 said:


> I wanted to wait for the sephora points, but i want it now! Lol i don't want it to sell out.


  That is my issue as well! I want to get it but I dont want it to sell out!!


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 21, 2013)

I just ordered Naked 3! I can't wait!  :yahoo:


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd love to order but there are shipping issues to Canada. I have to wait for Sephora.


----------



## aventura70126 (Nov 21, 2013)

I ordered mine on impulse in fear that it would sell out I just could not wait for sephora to get it


----------



## kalexis08 (Nov 21, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> That is my issue as well! I want to get it but I dont want it to sell out!!


  Yea, i was afraid it would sell out and i wouldn't be able to get it so i just went ahead and bought it. No patience at all lmao


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 21, 2013)

I hope you all love your palettes! Just remember that if it sells out, it will be back. If I get the Naked 3 this year, it'll probably be for Christmas


----------



## kalexis08 (Nov 21, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> That is my issue as well! I want to get it but I dont want it to sell out!!


  Yea, i was afraid it would sell out and i wouldn't be able to get it so i just went ahead and bought it. No patience at all lmao


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2013)

I just ordered my naked 3 too! I wasn't expecting it to be this week, I was thinking it be on Black Friday. I can't wait!


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 21, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> :werd:   I'm not sure if I should get it though. But the chances of it selling out have me thinking "buy now, ask questions later" hboy:  lol


 lol agreed!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I'm not sure if I should get it though. But the chances of it selling out have me thinking "buy now, ask questions later"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's exactly why I just snatched one up!!! I don't want to take any chances!


----------



## looovemac (Nov 21, 2013)

So happy it's up! I just placed the order! Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## JenJay (Nov 21, 2013)

No problem!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 21, 2013)

Why am I so tempted to buy this right now??? Ridiculous!


----------



## janineios (Nov 21, 2013)

Just woke up and saw the email. Ordered right away! I can't risk it selling out.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 21, 2013)

I couldn't wait lol ...


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 21, 2013)

I just bought mine


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 21, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> That's exactly why I just snatched one up!!! I don't want to take any chances!


Yep, I saw your picture under "the word" and its said you purchased it. I was like "she's on Specktra!" lol


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Yep, I saw your picture under "the word" and its said you purchased it. I was like "she's on Specktra!" lol


  "BUSTED!!!"


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 21, 2013)

Got it. It's aval. for purchase now on UD.com.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 21, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> "BUSTED!!!"









 I can't wait until you get it. I would like to see some swatches on WOC because I'm really nervous the pinks won't show up on my skintone. But I suppose I could just use a paint pot or something as a base. Hmm..


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I can't wait until you get it. I would like to see some swatches on WOC because I'm really nervous the pinks won't show up on my skintone. But I suppose I could just use a paint pot or something as a base. Hmm..


  With the other NAKED palettes I have to use my paint pot to get them to show, so I think you're right and that will be the case with this one also.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

WOW!!! UD has shipped my NAKED 3 order already!!!!


----------



## LiliV (Nov 21, 2013)

I decided to wait for Sephora to get it online because I want to get 2 (one for me, one for my mom for Christmas) and I def want the points from that lol


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 21, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> WOW!!! UD has shipped my NAKED 3 order already!!!!


  Well, that confirms it. I think I will wait for it to launch a Sephora for points. I had no restraint with the Vice 2 lol






Glad your Naked 3 is on its way!


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 21, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> WOW!!! UD has shipped my NAKED 3 order already!!!! :yahoo: :cheer: ompom:


 already?! lucky!!! I can't wait for mines to ship. hurrry hurry!! lol. *no patience


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 21, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I can't wait until you get it. I would like to see some swatches on WOC because I'm really nervous the pinks won't show up on my skintone. But I suppose I could just use a paint pot or something as a base. Hmm..


  I'm NC 45 and all the shades of both palettes show up on me.....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2013)

Ordered and so glad! Can't wait to have this in my hands!


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 21, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Well, that confirms it. I think I will wait for it to launch a Sephora for points. I had no restraint with the Vice 2 lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm with you ladies!!!  Waiting for it to launch on Sephora before getting it.  I still have shadows in palettes I haven't even tried out yet, so I'm in no rush to get Naked3, even though I definitely want it.  I'm going to wait for the points.  I didn't even get the original Naked palette until Naked2 was already out, so I know I'll get my hands on Naked3 eventually!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well I couldn't wait. I remember N1 being sold out for weeks everywhere. Didn't want to chance it this time!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Well I couldn't wait. I remember N1 being sold out for weeks everywhere. Didn't want to chance it this time!


  I didn't want to chance it either!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah the N1 was really hard to get your hands on and the restocks were small. I'm sure they know what they're doing by now though. How was the N2 release? I didn't want that one so I didn't pay attention to see if it got crazy.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yeah the N1 was really hard to get your hands on and the restocks were small. I'm sure they know what they're doing by now though. How was the N2 release? I didn't want that one so I didn't pay attention to see if it got crazy.


    Hubby bought it for me months after it was released for my bday, so I have no idea if the launch was as hectic as the N1 launch.


----------



## Trigger (Nov 21, 2013)

mousygiggles said:


> They admitted it today.https://www.facebook.com/urbandecaycosmetics http://www.urbandecay.com/udemail to sign up for notification.  YAY!!!


Can a Mac nc42/43 pull this pallet off well, it's a bit warmer than I like ??


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 21, 2013)

wow its already out of stock.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 21, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> WOW!!! UD has shipped my NAKED 3 order already!!!!


You cannot begin to imagine my levels of  jealousy rn. They haven't shipped mine yet. xD


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 21, 2013)

babygirlLAH said:


> wow its already out of stock.


  http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html

  Try again. Lmao never mind. I just went over there it's gone. Damn. People don't play.


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 21, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html  Try again.


 yup it still shows that its sold out but that's okay. I bought one already, was just thinking of buying one for my sister for xmas.


----------



## janineios (Nov 21, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html  Try again.


  Out of stock.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> You cannot begin to imagine my levels of  jealousy rn. They haven't shipped mine yet. xD


  I ordered minutes after the post indicated that Naked 3 was available  at 7am and I have not received a confirmation email either.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 21, 2013)

Got the email at 9:15 this morning but didn't see it till later. Probably ordered at 11 or so. Basically, I think it sold out in maybe 6  or 7 hours.


----------



## JenJay (Nov 21, 2013)

JenJay said:


> It's up on UD!! http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html


  I ordered right before I posted this, and still haven't gotten a shipping notification.....


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 21, 2013)

My original plan was to wait for it to show up in Sephora or Ulta, so I stuck with it. Can't wait to see swatches here, especially on WOC, in the meantime.


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 21, 2013)

JenJay said:


> I ordered right before I posted this, and still haven't gotten a shipping notification.....


 I just got my shipping notification  I'm sure you'll get yours soon too since you ordered earlier than I did.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 21, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> My original plan was to wait for it to show up in Sephora or Ulta, so I stuck with it. Can't wait to see swatches here, especially on WOC, in the meantime.


  Yes! Y'all are required to swatch or post looks. Otherwise you're kicked off Specktra.


----------



## GlitterMUA (Nov 21, 2013)

Good grief! I JUST got the friggin Naked 2! And now this. Oh well, I'm just going to wait this one out...


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm waiting for Sephora. Maybe they'll get it on Black Friday.


----------



## Tarabotti (Nov 21, 2013)

My heart says buy but my credit card says not yet!

  It's not limited edition so I will wait until Sephora gets it so I can swatch it. I have Naked 1 and 2 but got them months after the release and all the hype had died down. I was able to swatch Naked Basics before buying and it was a good thing because none of those shadows showed up on me. Looking forward to seeing all the photos and swatches!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

It is SOLD OUT already on UrbanDecay.com!!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 21, 2013)

Please, please, please let this be released at Sephora on Black Friday!!! Thank goodness I work that Wednesday before so I'll be able to touch it if it's there.


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 21, 2013)

Can't wait!!


----------



## RiriCummings (Nov 21, 2013)

super excited for this!! i love pink anything and I had heard rumors of a naked 3 palette but I jus figured it would be like the other naked palettes. Not at all!


----------



## JenJay (Nov 21, 2013)

babygirlLAH said:


> JenJay said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered right before I posted this, and still haven't gotten a shipping notification.....
> ...


  It finally shipped!! :nanas:  Thanks for the encouragement! :bouquet:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> It is SOLD OUT already on UrbanDecay.com!!! :shock:


  Wow!!!!!!  I just got my shipment confirmation email. Thanks for the lady who tipped us off. You Rock!!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 21, 2013)

JenJay said:


> It's up on UD!!  http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html


  You Rock Lady!!!!! I owe my success in getting Naked 3 TODAY to you. Thanks a million. According to Georgeous40, it is now sold out.   :nanas:   :nanas:   :nanas:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 21, 2013)

Waiting on a shipment confirmation! Very nervous!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

UD just tweeted someone that the palette will be in stores in mid December.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


>


  Yeah THANK YOU @jenjay!!!!


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Nov 21, 2013)

All day at work, I kept thinking "I bet this is going to come out today, and I can't buy it!" Guess I'll have to wait until this is in Sephora. I remember when the Naked 2 came out. I was able to buy it during a lecture. lol. Now, I'm working in a hospital and running to meetings and rounding in the ICU and don't have time to purchase at work. Being an adult sucks!  I want to snag one for me and my sister.


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 21, 2013)

I ordered around 12 noon EST and I don't have a shipping confirmation. Are you ladies getting expedited delivery?


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 21, 2013)

I think everyone is worried because Mac would always cancel orders lol everyone calm down


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 21, 2013)

diamonddiva said:


> I ordered around 12 noon EST and I don't have a shipping confirmation. Are you ladies getting expedited delivery?


  No, I got Standard Delivery.


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 21, 2013)

diamonddiva said:


> I ordered around 12 noon EST and I don't have a shipping confirmation. Are you ladies getting expedited delivery?


 I ordered at 3:00 am PST. and nope, standard shipping.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Nov 21, 2013)

I ordered mine 8am pst. Still awaiting shipping notification


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 21, 2013)

babygirlLAH said:


> I ordered at 3:00 am PST. and nope, standard shipping.


  Thanks, I ordered a lot later than you so I will be patient.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 21, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> I'm NC 45 and all the shades of both palettes show up on me.....


  That's good to know as I want the Naked 2 palette. Who am I kidding? I want the original too! :lol:   





MAChostage said:


> My original plan was to wait for it to show up in Sephora or Ulta, so I stuck with it. Can't wait to see swatches here, especially on WOC, in the meantime.





MissTT said:


> Yes! Y'all are required to swatch or post looks. Otherwise you're kicked off Specktra. :haha:


  :werd: :lol:


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 21, 2013)

Can't wait to see your swatches!!!

  I'm going to try not to get agitated if I can't get this right away - I'll buy it as soon as it's in stock in Sephora, but if it sells out like lightning I'll just wait for it to come back in stock. I think Naked 2 will be here tomorrow - that will keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## JenJay (Nov 21, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> JenJay said:
> 
> 
> > It's up on UD!!  http://www.urbandecay.com/urban-decay/eye-makeup/naked3/409.html
> ...


   Aaawww thanks :haha: !! I'm glad you were able to snag one before they sold out :cheer:


----------



## JenJay (Nov 21, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> Vandekamp said:
> 
> 
> > You Rock Lady!!!!! I owe my success in getting Naked 3 TODAY to you. Thanks a million. According to Georgeous40, it is now sold out.  :nanas: :nanas: :nanas:
> ...


  You're so welcome  !!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Nov 21, 2013)

I was at work all day and missed it!! Oh well guess I will get it in January while in Texas


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2013)

My order got shipped! I'm so excited! I'm NC45 I hope all shades will show beautifully. Good thing I browsed on Instagram at 7am this morning  and saw the announcement.  I'll post swatches as soon as I get it.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 21, 2013)

If this was a Mac collection it would've sold out in minutes but urban decay actually cares about us fanatics and was prepared. I'm not used to that because I'm always getting Mac collections lol ..


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 21, 2013)

People were/are pretty mad that there wasn't a limit placed on how many you could buy at once. I see listings popping up for triple the amount the palette is worth on Ebay. I at least appreciate that I got the email early though. It was sorta like what's been happening with the RiRi collections.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 21, 2013)

People were mad with the limit of the ri ri stuff also lol Can't please everyone I guess ..the ri ri stuff sold out much quicker still  because not enough product to meet demand even with the limit


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 21, 2013)

You sound EXACTLY like my daughter, who started Residency this year.  She also laments that being an adult sucks, hee hee! You'll get a palette!  





ninalovesmakeup said:


> All day at work, I kept thinking "I bet this is going to come out today, and I can't buy it!" Guess I'll have to wait until this is in Sephora. I remember when the Naked 2 came out. I was able to buy it during a lecture. lol. Now, I'm working in a hospital and running to meetings and rounding in the ICU and don't have time to purchase at work. Being an adult sucks!  I want to snag one for me and my sister.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> If this was a Mac collection it would've sold out in minutes but urban decay actually cares about us fanatics and was prepared. I'm not used to that because I'm always getting Mac collections lol ..


  Ouch!!!!!!! I know right. Especially around the Holidays too. I feel LE items should last at least 3-4 weeks. If it's around 20-30 minutes (hint, Mac are you listening)) it's just a tease not a Limited Edition.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2013)

diamonddiva said:


> I ordered around 12 noon EST and I don't have a shipping confirmation. Are you ladies getting expedited delivery?


  I ordered at 7am EST Thursday. I'm getting the free standard shipping which is 3-5 days.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 22, 2013)

Still no shipping notification. I placed my order at 9:09 AM EST (as soon as I received the email), but I checked out with Paypal. I wonder if that makes a difference.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 22, 2013)

Well isn't this something. I one day I didn't log into Specktra it goes up! Oh well I'm most likely going to get it from Sephora and I do want to swatch before I commit. I can't be the only WOC that's wishing Nooner was a stand alone color.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 22, 2013)

jennifae said:


> Still no shipping notification. I placed my order at 9:09 AM EST (as soon as I received the email), but I checked out with Paypal. I wonder if that makes a difference.


  It shouldn't. I ordered at 7:45 am and checked out with PayPal also. I received a shipping notification email at 12:45pm. Standard shipping.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 22, 2013)

I just got shipping notification a couple of minutes ago!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 22, 2013)

jennifae said:


> I just got shipping notification a couple of minutes ago!


----------



## Tarabotti (Nov 22, 2013)

No, no, no ebay- not paying $100+  for Naked 3 !

  I like how they list it as being 'sold out' (like it was a limited edition item) when it was only released on Urban Decay yesterday and they will restock. The other stores will have the palettes sometime next month. Idiots paying more money than they should just to say they got it first.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Nov 22, 2013)

Tarabotti said:


> No, no, no ebay- not paying $100+  for Naked 3 !  I like how they list it as being 'sold out' (like it was a limited edition item) when it was only released on Urban Decay yesterday and they will restock. The other stores will have the palettes sometime next month. Idiots paying more money than they should just to say they got it first.


 Those eBay sellers are vulgars they will deceive people to make a profit! I read some of their listing descriptors, "sold out online everywhere, don't miss out," very comical!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 22, 2013)

Tarabotti said:


> No, no, no ebay- not paying $100+  for Naked 3 !  I like how they list it as being 'sold out' (like it was a limited edition item) when it was only released on Urban Decay yesterday and they will restock. The other stores will have the palettes sometime next month. Idiots paying more money than they should just to say they got it first.


They know people are willing to pay more to have it now rather than wait lol. I'm not sure if it is LE this time or not though. Originally the first Naked palette was LE but it went over so well that UD decided to turn it into a whole line. It sold out slower than I expected yesterday...with all of the buzz I expected it to sell out far earlier in the day. And yes...I expected the Ebayers to be ready with the prices because let's face it...they have an audience out there ready and willing to pay for it. It's sad but it says more about the customers than it does about the Ebayers. Especially when you know it's coming back in stock...totally different if it was gone and not coming back (although I STILL wouldn't pay that much for it). :shrugs:


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 22, 2013)

Still didn't get my shipping notification yet. Excited for those of you that have! The ebay prices are terrible. I did manage to find a seller selling them for 37 dollars with free shipping but they're a new seller with no feedback. That will always seem suspect to me.


----------



## vamua703 (Nov 22, 2013)

Tarabotti said:


> No, no, no ebay- not paying $100+  for Naked 3 !
> 
> I like how they list it as being 'sold out' (like it was a limited edition item) when it was only released on Urban Decay yesterday and they will restock. The other stores will have the palettes sometime next month. Idiots paying more money than they should just to say they got it first.


  I was one of those idiots who paid way more ($80) for the first naked palette. at that point I didn't know if it was coming back or not.. I WILL NOT EVER do that crap again. I see some people on here and IG trying to sell lipsticks for more than double and I just shake my head.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 22, 2013)

N2 Sold out before I could buy it when it dropped. I didn't want to wait. Paid 60  for it and shipping was free.


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/deepalakshmin/an-ode-to-naked-3-dmdm?s=mobile  I think we can all relate.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 22, 2013)

babygirlLAH said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/deepalakshmin/an-ode-to-naked-3-dmdm?s=mobile  I think we can all relate.


I love it lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 22, 2013)

jennifae said:


> Still no shipping notification. I placed my order at 9:09 AM EST (as soon as I received the email), but I checked out with Paypal. I wonder if that makes a difference.


 I ordered at 7:15pst and still no shipping notice either. I just called them and she said since it was a high volume that the latest everyone's should be out is Wed. Sighhhhh I want it to wear for Thanksgiving. I did opt for USPS tho instead of UPS because they just leave it on my door and they usually don't come till about 6-8 at night whereas USPS leaves a key to get it out of a locked box and they come about 11am.


----------



## janineios (Nov 22, 2013)

I ordered around 7:45am PST and still no shipping notice. I logged into my UD.com account and my order is still "in process." I wonder if it's because I chose USPS priority and not UPS ground?


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 22, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> People were/are pretty mad that there wasn't a limit placed on how many you could buy at once. I see listings popping up for triple the amount the palette is worth on Ebay. I at least appreciate that I got the email early though. It was sorta like what's been happening with the RiRi collections.


  At least it's not limited and other stores will get it. They should just be patient paying extra IMO is stupid for this lol   I want to see it on tan ladies!! So y'all Better post pictures! Lol not that I need the enabling


----------



## Kaori (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't understand how can anybody buy it from ebay though at higher price, when the sellers don't even have the palette yet, thus it will take at least  week if not more to get it and by then UD for sure will restock it... ^^;
  In no way I would want to support people who buy tons of LE stuff(and thus make it being sold out) and then resell at higher price on ebay and think they have a real business...


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 22, 2013)

Kaori said:


> I don't understand how can anybody buy it from ebay though at higher price, when the sellers don't even have the palette yet, thus it will take at least  week if not more to get it and by then UD for sure will restock it... ^^; In no way I would want to support people who buy tons of LE stuff(and thus make it being sold out) and then resell at higher price on ebay and think they have a real business...


  Ditto There must be people who get a rush from ebay or something why else would you pay extra?


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> There must be people who get a rush from ebay or something why else would you pay extra?


Sometimes you can get deals but in this case it's  just dumb.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 22, 2013)

It may be sold out for a bit on UD and may sell out quickly on Sephora/Ulta, but it will restock. I already have more than enough eyeshadow to keep me going for the next few years, waiting a bit for this palette is no biggie. UD isn't like MAC where it's get it launch day or miss out. No need to pay more than list price.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 22, 2013)

Im bummed I missed out too but at least it's coming out soon in stores, I asked my sephora and they said Dec 12; I'm like damn that's when Riri comes out ugh the life struggles of a makeup hoarder


----------



## rose8989 (Nov 22, 2013)

That screams counterfeit. Selling it for less than retail, when it just came out, with 10 in stock. That price has to be too good to be true, or a typo


----------



## JenJay (Nov 23, 2013)

I ordered around 6:30 am on launch day. Used PayPal with UPS ground shipping. I just checked, and it will arrive by the end of the day on Wednesday.


----------



## Haven (Nov 23, 2013)

I missed the launch because of work.  Now I am patiently waiting for the restock or for it to show up at Sephora, ULTA, etc.  I really want this palette but not enough to support the price gauging on ebay.


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 23, 2013)

ugh, mine isn't getting here till 12/02. Happy it shipped, just impatient that I have to wait so long, lol.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 23, 2013)

Finally got a shipping notice this morning. So happy hope it comes by the 27th. But I have a good feeling it'll come on the 2nd


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll have to wait for this to hit sephora because I just decided I need it. Watched a pretty good youtube review. These seem like the colors I've always wanted. Wish the packaging was the same as Naked 1, though.


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 23, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I'll have to wait for this to hit sephora because I just decided I need it. Watched a pretty good youtube review. These seem like the colors I've always wanted. Wish the packaging was the same as Naked 1, though.


  Same here! Not a fan of the metal packaging. I prefer N1 it doesn't feel as bulky.


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 23, 2013)

hwdsprincess said:


> Im bummed I missed out too but at least it's coming out soon in stores, I asked my sephora and they said Dec 12; I'm like damn that's when Riri comes out ugh the life struggles of a makeup hoarder







  I feel your pain.


----------



## Calla88 (Nov 23, 2013)

Missed the launch, will have to wait on Sephora! Love the colors in this palette, can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 24, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I'll have to wait for this to hit sephora because I just decided I need it. Watched a pretty good youtube review. These seem like the colors I've always wanted. Wish the packaging was the same as Naked 1, though.


 I'm warming up to this idea. I was so sure I didn't want it now I'm like hmm maybe.. Either way it will have to get in line. What video did you watch?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> I'm warming up to this idea. I was so sure I didn't want it now I'm like hmm maybe.. Either way it will have to get in line. What video did you watch?


  http://youtu.be/XEo_XM_BHks


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> http://youtu.be/XEo_XM_BHks


  Thank you for posting. I purchased Naked 1 and ordered Naked 3 last week. No more eye shadow for me for a long while. The colors look beautiful and should look wonderful on all shades. I hope everyone is able to get it. That should be possible since it's not a limited edition item.


----------



## brittbby (Nov 24, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> http://youtu.be/XEo_XM_BHks


  I loved her tutorial! It made me want the palette desperately!!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 24, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> It may be sold out for a bit on UD and may sell out quickly on Sephora/Ulta, but it will restock. I already have more than enough eyeshadow to keep me going for the next few years, waiting a bit for this palette is no biggie. UD isn't like MAC where it's get it launch day or miss out. No need to pay more than list price.
> 
> I agree. I am defintely buying this, but I don't need to be in a rush.
> 
> ...


  I agree, she did a really great job. I want to try out that look now.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 24, 2013)

brittbby said:


> I loved her tutorial! It made me want the palette desperately!!


  Ditto! Just looking at her eyes alone makes it a necessity!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 25, 2013)

My order shipped today!


----------



## GlitterMUA (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh gosh I'm really trying to decide if I should get this or not! I've bought so much makeup these past few months!! arrgggg!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2013)

GlitterMUA said:


> Oh gosh I'm really trying to decide if I should get this or not! I've bought so much makeup these past few months!! arrgggg!!


  I got mine from Urban Decay last week. I'm very excited. The colors are amazing. BUT this is not a Limited Edition item so relax, take a deep breath and exhale. If you don't get it this week or next month, it will still be around like Naked and Naked 2.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Nov 25, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> http://youtu.be/XEo_XM_BHks


  I liked this one, too.

  xsparkage did a really pretty (IMO) look with it, too.   youtu.be/5x8CLbOGTVQ

  These looks are making me so antsy to get my hands on it! Urghhh!


----------



## GlitterMUA (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vandekamp* 




I got mine from Urban Decay last week. I'm very excited. The colors are amazing. BUT this is not a Limited Edition item so relax, take a deep breath and exhale. If you don't get it this week or next month, it will still be around like Naked and Naked 2.


 I know its not LE, but I'm at a place where I'm like 'do I really NEED this palette??' LOL! I have so many eyeshadows...


----------



## Monsy (Nov 25, 2013)

i had a chance to play with it yesterday


----------



## janineios (Nov 25, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery today and I cannot contain myself


----------



## Monsy (Nov 25, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Ditto! Just looking at her eyes alone makes it a necessity!


  i just watched it and it looks stunning


----------



## TaiB (Nov 25, 2013)

just got my pro discount bombed that the naked palettes are not included


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow thanks specktra I was absolutely not getting it and now I'm going to end up getting it once it gets to ulta


----------



## Monsy (Nov 25, 2013)

Mine ulta is having special pre sale event, we are making waiting list...


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

I ordered my palette the day it launched at 8:04 a.m. via paypal and the status says "Being Processed."  Others ordered after me and their palettes shipped.  What's up with that? Has anyone else experienced this issue?


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mines should be at home waiting patiently. I will swatch everyone!


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Nov 25, 2013)

So, I don't know if it was a glitch or not but I had a minute break at work and checked on my phone and they were back in stock. I didn't notice anyone mention it here or on FB, but I was able to place an order and get confirmation email. It's back out of stock now though.


----------



## vamua703 (Nov 25, 2013)

ninalovesmakeup said:


> So, I don't know if it was a glitch or not but I had a minute break at work and checked on my phone and they were back in stock. I didn't notice anyone mention it here or on FB, but I was able to place an order and get confirmation email. It's back out of stock now though.


  womp womp I went and looked 5 mins after I saw your post and it was indeed out of stock (lol I didn't see that part of your post. I just read it was back and I figured i'd try)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2013)

Finally got my shipping confirm! EXCITED!!!!


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 25, 2013)

It came! Mine was waiting for me in the mail room at work this morning. I am in love with this palette. I don't care for the other 2 at all but this one will get major love. Can't wait to get home and play.


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 25, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> I ordered my palette the day it launched at 8:04 a.m. via paypal and the status says "Being Processed."  Others ordered after me and their palettes shipped.  What's up with that? Has anyone else experienced this issue?


I still am waiting on my order status to change as well. I didn't order until 12:00pm EST time though.


----------



## texasmommy (Nov 25, 2013)

I ordered it that morning, but did not get any emails and it does not show up in my Order section on UD's site.  The payment was completed, and I was about to contact them to see if it had really gone through, but it arrived today.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> http://youtu.be/XEo_XM_BHks


  That eye look is amazing!


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 25, 2013)

This is going to be gorg for woc too. The colors are amazing and it even feeling like loracs shadows sooooo buttery. The consistency def does not feel like the rest!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Nov 25, 2013)

Smileyt06 the colors look amazing on your skin tone!! Thank you for the great swatches! I can't wait to get mine when it comes back in stock


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 25, 2013)

Aaahh! When the hell is Sephora getting this? I'm so impatient. I guess I should've just ordered it and then decided if I liked it.


----------



## Kaori (Nov 25, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Aaahh! When the hell is Sephora getting this? I'm so impatient. I guess I should've just ordered it and then decided if I liked it.


  some people on sephora FB (not employees) said something about sephora december 12 and ulta december 13 but it may not be true


----------



## JenJay (Nov 26, 2013)

JenJay said:


> I ordered around 6:30 am on launch day. Used PayPal with UPS ground shipping. I just checked, and it will arrive by the end of the day on Wednesday.


  They modified my delivery date.  It will now arrive today before 5pm!!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 26, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


>








 Those colors look amazing against your skintone! I think I may cave and buy this.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 26, 2013)

Mine should be here tomorrow!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 26, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> Those colors look amazing against your skintone! I think I may cave and buy this.


  Now I know I will be getting it when it gets to Sephora!!!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Nov 26, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Aaahh! When the hell is Sephora getting this? I'm so impatient. I guess I should've just ordered it and then decided if I liked it.


  I'm feeling the exact same way! C'mon Sephoraaaa, let us have it! This will probably be available to everyone at once since it's not LE, right?

  Crap, I just realized I hit VIB Rouge yesterday. That's not something I'm proud of. Well, it might as well be worth something, let the Rouge-ers have at it first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't want it to sell out while I'm sleeping.


----------



## jetese (Nov 26, 2013)

KrystalAnne said:


> I'm feeling the exact same way! C'mon Sephoraaaa, let us have it! This will probably be available to everyone at once since it's not LE, right?
> 
> Crap, I just realized I hit VIB Rouge yesterday. That's not something I'm proud of. Well, it might as well be worth something, let the Rouge-ers have at it first!
> 
> ...


  I can relate to every single part of this post.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 26, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


>


I NEEDED THIS. Thank you for posting. Waiting for it to arrive. Gorgeous swatches.


----------



## SRenee12 (Nov 26, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> I ordered my palette the day it launched at 8:04 a.m. via paypal and the status says "Being Processed."  Others ordered after me and their palettes shipped.  What's up with that? Has anyone else experienced this issue?


 mine is still being processed too! I called them today and she said they will ship today or tomorrow. I asked about expedited ship!! I wanted to wear on Thanksgiving  crosses fingers it ships today!!!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 26, 2013)

SRenee12 said:


> mine is still being processed too! I called them today and she said they will ship today or tomorrow. I asked about expedited ship!! I wanted to wear on Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just received my shipping notice.  

  I doubt you'll receive it by TG, so hopefully you have an alternate palette. God knows I do!!!!  LOL

  Actually, the Laura Mercier Artist palette or the Lorac Unzipped palette have similar colors.  If you have either of them, you might be able to create a gorgeous look using various shades of pink.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have mine in my hands as we speak, and let me tell you... I am HERE for Nooner, Buzz, Dust, Burnout, Limit, Liar and Darkside and Blackout.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 26, 2013)

If I would have just ordered I would have mine by now. Waiting two weeks is so dang hard!


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 26, 2013)

I would have ordered it, but UD doesn't ship to Canada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I received N2 today - love it. It's definitely not too cool for those of us with warm tones. Playing with that will keep me busy for a bit. I won't get N1 because I just loathe the packaging and I have heaps of MAC neutrals already.

  Trying hard to resist Vice 2. I don't do strong colours, so I should NOT get that one.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah, UD Vice 2 colors aren't for me.....kind of drag-queen-ish....


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 26, 2013)

I like some of the vice 2 colors, but I don't think they flow together well. Their big palettes like that never seem complete or versatile enough to me. Can never justify the price.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 26, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Yeah, UD Vice 2 colors aren't for me.....kind of drag-queen-ish....


Shell shock is everything though! I wish they would offer it as a single shadow.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 26, 2013)

So Im just gonna keep saying how much I wish Sephora would hurry up and get it. Ive asked so many workers and Ive heard everything from Black Friday to the 9th of DEC. I just wish they would freaking hurry up already. This gift card is burning a hole in my pocket lol.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 26, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Yeah, UD Vice 2 colors aren't for me.....kind of drag-queen-ish....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Excellent - just what I needed, someone to talk me down. I'll never wear more than a handful of the colours, so I'll pass.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 26, 2013)

I liked vice 1 a lot better so I skipped 2


----------



## janineios (Nov 26, 2013)

I just posted this on IG but wanted to share here. I did a super light look for today with Naked 3. I LOVE how pretty and romantic the colors are and the fact that so many day time looks are possible with it. Night looks as well, but I think I'm more excited about day looks with this one!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have ordered the Naked 3 palette Thursday and finally shipped today.


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 26, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Yeah, UD Vice 2 colors aren't for me.....kind of drag-queen-ish....:barf:





shontay07108 said:


> I like some of the vice 2 colors, but I don't think they flow together well. Their big palettes like that never seem complete or versatile enough to me. Can never justify the price.


 its funny you guys mentioned this. I just returned mines earlier. I really tried to love it, I gave it a bunch of tries but I really wasn't happy with how it looked on me.  





janineios said:


> I just posted this on IG but wanted to share here. I did a super light look for today with Naked 3. I LOVE how pretty and romantic the colors are and the fact that so many day time looks are possible with it. Night looks as well, but I think I'm more excited about day looks with this one!


 very pretty!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 26, 2013)

janineios said:


> I just posted this on IG but wanted to share here. I did a super light look for today with Naked 3. I LOVE how pretty and romantic the colors are and the fact that so many day time looks are possible with it. Night looks as well, but I think I'm more excited about day looks with this one!


  Gorgeous


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 26, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Welp... we know whats going to happen next. I knew Nooner would swatch lovely on a WOC. I'm in full stalk mode now ladies.


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 26, 2013)

janineios said:


> I just posted this on IG but wanted to share here. I did a super light look for today with Naked 3. I LOVE how pretty and romantic the colors are and the fact that so many day time looks are possible with it. Night looks as well, but I think I'm more excited about day looks with this one!


 You look amazing! What shades did u use for the look?


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 26, 2013)

Does anyone own that new Coastal Scents palette called, "Revealed"? It's supposedlyva dupe for Naked 1 & 2. On sale now for 9.98.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Nov 26, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I would have ordered it, but UD doesn't ship to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 26, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Yeah, UD Vice 2 colors aren't for me.....kind of drag-queen-ish....:barf:


 I thouht the same thing! I was at Macy's swatching and trying to decide if I should get it but since I wear bold lippies, I thought the colors were too wild and "drag qeenish"(no offense to anyone). I just thought the colors were so random and did't go together. That's just my opinion...glad I skipped


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 26, 2013)

My Sephora gave me a N3 arrival date of December 13. We'll see.


----------



## ChosenOne (Nov 26, 2013)

I haven't been sleeping well the past few nights, and I think I'm going to blame that on my impatience for this palette to release at Sephora already. Yup, that's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## ahellokittybaby (Nov 26, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


>


----------



## ForeverJenn (Nov 26, 2013)

janineios said:


> I just posted this on IG but wanted to share here. I did a super light look for today with Naked 3. I LOVE how pretty and romantic the colors are and the fact that so many day time looks are possible with it. Night looks as well, but I think I'm more excited about day looks with this one!


   :eyelove:  I cant wait to get it. It's a very pretty look on you.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 26, 2013)

janineios said:


> I just posted this on IG but wanted to share here. I did a super light look for today with Naked 3. I LOVE how pretty and romantic the colors are and the fact that so many day time looks are possible with it. Night looks as well, but I think I'm more excited about day looks with this one!


----------



## miss0annette (Nov 26, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> I thouht the same thing! I was at Macy's swatching and trying to decide if I should get it but since I wear bold lippies, I thought the colors were too wild and "drag qeenish"(no offense to anyone). I just thought the colors were so random and did't go together. That's just my opinion...glad I skipped


  I'm the same. I just can't get the hang of doing a bold eye. Plus, I rather have a bold lip . So I stick to neutrals. I have a UD palette that has some brights in it but it just sits there. During summer/spring I try to do just a little pop of color under the eye or something. But that's about it.


----------



## Kaori (Nov 26, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> I'm the same. I just can't get the hang of doing a bold eye. Plus, I rather have a bold lip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I'm the opposite, I am scared of bold lips but I love bold eyes xD


----------



## JenJay (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.glitterglossgarbage.com/urban-decay-naked-3/


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Nov 27, 2013)

I can't wait to use this palette tomorrow. Yes I plan outfits according to my makeup.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 27, 2013)

I really hope I can get my hands on one before Christmas. I was resisting, but it really is beautiful.


----------



## kalexis08 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm wearing Naked 3 today and the only knock on it is the actual palette. when i try to close mine it's kind of funky and doesn't want to click otherwise all of the colors are beautiful!


----------



## vamua703 (Nov 27, 2013)

Kaori said:


> lol I'm the opposite, I am scared of bold lips but I love bold eyes xD
> I was the same way for the longest time. I am JUST getting into lipstick (it started with the Riri spring collection) Had 0 MAC lippies at the start of the year and at this point I think I have 12.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MACJunkie85*
> ...


  You are not the only one.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Nov 27, 2013)

miss0annette said:


> I'm the same. I just can't get the hang of doing a bold eye. Plus, I rather have a bold lip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bold eyes are also out of my comfort zone. I'll usually just work with softer colors. I need to practice doing bold eye looks on myself more often because I think they're fun &pretty, but I don't feel talented enough to be able to go all out on my eye makeup.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 27, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> My Sephora gave me a N3 arrival date of December 13. We'll see.


  it might be right since ulta pre sale event is on 11th


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Nov 27, 2013)

My palette wont be here till December 2nd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will probably use N2 or The Theodora Palette for a look tomorrow. I'm mad my dog's greenies will get here before it.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Nov 27, 2013)

The 13th?! Mehhhhh. That seems so far away


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 27, 2013)

I hope my ulta gets plenty of these I'm hoping my hubby gets me this, the Lorac unzipped and pro palette! Knowing him he'll get me none, and get me something nice, but something I completely don't need/want lol.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 27, 2013)

I believe the Sephora release date for this might be the 12th.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 27, 2013)

I picked up my Naked 3 palette (among other things) this morning from the UPS facility but still haven't had a chance to play with it. Just had enough time to open it up and make sure it was in perfect condition (and drool over it lol).  As far as the Vice 2 palette goes....maybe I'm in the minority but I actually like it. It's actually a bit more subdued than the original (less vibrant colors in it) and I really don't see the drag quality to it unless you choose to create those looks with it. I guess it's a matter of how you choose to work with the colors but it's really not as harsh or garish as some are making it sound. Don't get me wrong...with the right hand you can go all out with it but that's not hard to do with almost any palette with a healthy dose of choices.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 27, 2013)

FYI my local Ulta's manager has confirmed that they will release the Naked 3 palette on 12/12/13 so that sounds like the date that all of the retailers will have it.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 27, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I picked up my Naked 3 palette (among other things) this morning from the UPS facility but still haven't had a chance to play with it. Just had enough time to open it up and make sure it was in perfect condition (and drool over it lol).  As far as the Vice 2 palette goes....maybe I'm in the minority but I actually like it. It's actually a bit more subdued than the original (less vibrant colors in it) and I really don't see the drag quality to it unless you choose to create those looks with it. I guess it's a matter of how you choose to work with the colors but it's really not as harsh or garish as some are making it sound. Don't get me wrong...with the right hand you can go all out with it but that's not hard to do with almost any palette with a healthy dose of choices.


  I agree with you about the Vice 2 palette. I love it. There is enough of a variety of colors that I can do subtle and bold looks.  Drag queen?  Makeup colors from any brand can give you that look if you don't apply it correctly.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 27, 2013)

Noticed some of the pics posted on IG of the Naked 3 boxes that some people were selling didn't look right...then I looked closer at the actual palette case and noticed that it didn't quite look right either. Not that I think anyone on here will get desperate and try buying from some outside source since we all know these aren't LE and will be available soon at other retailers just be very careful if you consider buying elsewhere because the deals seem great. They are probably the fakes that I spotted on IG. The boxes that the palettes came on aren't plain (if you don't see the shadows at the bottom portion of the front of the box then I wouldn't buy it). The case on the fake looks like they over exaggerated the inprints a little more than they should have and some of the inprints are smaller...making it have a lot more inprints (odd that I noticed that lol). Just found it interesting...and sad that anyone went to great lengths to create that and that a lot of people will get duped.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 27, 2013)

MACJunkie85 said:


> I can't wait to use this palette tomorrow. Yes I plan outfits according to my makeup.


 I'm the same girl I was praying I got mines before thanksgiving to wear it and I did. So I will post a look tomorrow!


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 28, 2013)

My Naked 3 arrived yesterday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  I have more photos and swatches on my blog (link in my sig) if anyone's interested.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 28, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> As far as the Vice 2 palette goes....maybe I'm in the minority but I actually like it. It's actually a bit more subdued than the original (less vibrant colors in it) and I really don't see the drag quality to it unless you choose to create those looks with it. I guess it's a matter of how you choose to work with the colors but it's really not as harsh or garish as some are making it sound. Don't get me wrong...with the right hand you can go all out with it but that's not hard to do with almost any palette with a healthy dose of choices.








  I love my Vice 2 palette.  You can create just about any look with it... from office-friendly day-time looks... to fun and bold night-time looks.  Like you said, it's all in how you choose to work with the colors.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Nov 28, 2013)

jennifae said:


> My Naked 3 arrived yesterday!  :yahoo:
> 
> I have more photos and swatches on my blog (link in my sig) if anyone's interested.


   So pretty!


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 29, 2013)

Wore the naked3 palette today and boy o boy I am in loveeeeee!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 29, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> Wore the naked3 palette today and boy o boy I am in loveeeeee!


 Gorgeous! Wore mine today too lol. Just threw a quick look together though because I couldn't decide which of the gorgeous colors I wanted to use lol.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Gorgeous! Wore mine today too lol. Just threw a quick look together though because I couldn't decide which of the gorgeous colors I wanted to use lol.





smileyt06 said:


> Wore the naked3 palette today and boy o boy I am in loveeeeee!


  Beautiful ladies   Im so jealous im wating sephora release :/


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Gorgeous! Wore mine today too lol. Just threw a quick look together though because I couldn't decide which of the gorgeous colors I wanted to use lol.


  Super gorgeous luv. I'm so in love with this palette omg


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 29, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> Super gorgeous luv. I'm so in love with this palette omg


Thanks doll! I'm loving it too. But I knew that I would. I'm a huge UD eye shadow fan and a fan of the Naked shadow line so I expected to love it lol. Can't wait to play with it some more!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 29, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


>


  You look freaking amazing!!!!


----------



## Addict4MAC (Nov 29, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


>


  Now that's what I'm talking about! Bring on the eye looks! lol You ladies look absolutely stunning! I have to get my hands on this palette.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 29, 2013)

Not Naked 3, but don't forget that UD has Black Friday deals up now. I just got 6 lipsticks for $50


----------



## makeupbyvee (Nov 29, 2013)

UD lipsticks are sold out!


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 29, 2013)

Wtf. Out of stock on my process to pay


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 29, 2013)

makeupbyvee said:


> UD lipsticks are sold out!


  i know! i had them in my cart and pooof! GONE!


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 29, 2013)

Me too! I was there right when it came out!


----------



## Kaori (Nov 29, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> i know! i had them in my cart and pooof! GONE!


I actually checked out twice with them while there were still in stock, but the order never went through =.= I think they lasted only five minutes =.=


----------



## makeupbyvee (Nov 29, 2013)

By th





janette9687 said:


> i know! i had them in my cart and pooof! GONE!


 By the time I hit submit. It was gone. Trying to see if it went through .


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 29, 2013)

Horrible they had only 5 on stock or what. :/


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 29, 2013)

Kaori said:


> I actually checked out twice with them while there were still in stock, but the order never went through =.= I think they lasted only five minutes =.=


  exact same thing happened to me, i checked out with both card and then went back to check out wiht paypal, both times it didnt go thru then last time it told me it was sold out, the first one said 4 were left.


----------



## Kaori (Nov 29, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> exact same thing happened to me, i checked out with both card and then went back to check out wiht paypal, both times it didnt go thru then last time it told me it was sold out, the first one said 4 were left.


I feel now stupid for staying up whole night to not miss it sigh I bet they had just a hundred of those sets or something <.<


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 29, 2013)

I know i didn't need anymore lipstick, but this was the perfect set to try them out, it was such a awesome deal... ugh.. i sent them a WTF email not that it will help but its worth to get my rant out


----------



## makeupbyvee (Nov 29, 2013)

Now they sent out email @ 6:28 that too late. Just dumb. After it already online & sold out!


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 29, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> I know i didn't need anymore lipstick, but this was the perfect set to try them out, it was such a awesome deal... ugh.. i sent them a WTF email not that it will help but its worth to get my rant out


 I posted on their fb too, im really upset, it was in stock, they just wont let me continue after entering my card info, so weird!


----------



## Kaori (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm reading how some people were trying to check out like 20x before it gave sold out message to no avail... sounds like nasty system glitch letting some people through and not others, really disappointed...


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 29, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I posted on their fb too, im really upset, it was in stock, they just wont let me continue after entering my card info, so weird!


  Same with my card. :?


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 29, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I posted on their fb too, im really upset, it was in stock, they just wont let me continue after entering my card info, so weird!


  just read those some of those comments,shit just got real, blah im over this low stock < high demand shit... i need to just shop my collection, i have plenty... but im heading over to limecrime for that pink velvetine which their website isstill down (another wtf)


----------



## makeupbyvee (Nov 29, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I posted on their fb too, im really upset, it was in stock, they just wont let me continue after entering my card info, so weird!


 That happened to me as well. Just sent them a nice  email.


----------



## janette9687 (Nov 29, 2013)

i still signed up for the restock notification email hahha maybe it could happen hahha


----------



## makeupbyvee (Nov 29, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> i still signed up for the restock notification email hahha maybe it could happen hahha


 I could even cluck the email notification . Silly!


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 29, 2013)

I tried to order the lipsticks, but it sold out when I tried to pay with my default card. I was very disappointed.


----------



## Kaori (Nov 29, 2013)

Hmm, I wonder if the ingredient list on the lipstick set is correct, because the ingredients are slightly different from the revolution lipstick. Either they didn't write it all, or they cheaped out...


----------



## janineios (Nov 29, 2013)

I set my alarm for 5 minutes before the sale was supposed to go live and refreshed the home page until it showed up. I had no problem checking out, I'm sorry to you ladies who has issues/got the out of stock message! hope it gets restocked for you all.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 29, 2013)

I set my alarm for 6am EST and then realized the sale wasn't until 6am PST... so I went back to sleep. Did the same things as Janineios... got on about 5 min before and just refreshed until it showed up (EXACTLY at 6am PST ON THE DOT! I have to commend them for that).  I threw them in my cart and immediately checked out with PayPal w no problems. I wonder how quickly they sold out?! I had a feeling the quantities would be SUPER limited at that price point. It puts these lippies at drugstore prices! Glad I held off on hauling these. I only got 1 when they first launched. Now I'll have a few new shades to try AND the 2 "almost teen" nieces are getting a LIPSTICK for Christmas with their gifts!! I'm going to be a "cool aunt" and my sisters are gonna freak! Payback Time! That's what they get for cutting off the hair off my Barbies and getting stains on all my favorite shirts! HeeHee


----------



## butterflyeyes (Nov 29, 2013)

I completely missed this lippie sale but I'm actually glad that I did. I had just hauled a few things when I got the Naked 3 palette (2 brow boxes, 6 lip pencils, and a brow setting gel...all on sale granted and in addition to my pro discount but money I wasn't initially planning on spending just the same lol) so I really didn't NEED more lippies. But yeah, I can imagine the frustration people are having with the way things seem to have went. The only thing I was determined to haul yesterday was the Zoya nail polish sale...ended up getting 21 bottles of polish for $72 (with free shipping, free polish remover of theirs that I love, free top coat, and a free mini color lock system). That was a deal I definitely didn't want to miss. My friend that owns a nail salon did even better since she gets an awesome discount and Zoya let's them use their discounts with all of their sales. Oddly, I'm becoming a major polish hoarder but I'm not the most consistent at doing my nails lol. Go figure!


----------



## jetese (Nov 29, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


>


  holy beautiful you look amazing!! and proved once and for all this palette is woc friendly!


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 29, 2013)

I contacted UD asking why my palette had not shipped yet, and they said it was due to the high demand of the product. Good news is that when it ships, they will ship it next day air so I can receive it a lot faster!!!


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 30, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> I set my alarm for 6am EST and then realized the sale wasn't until 6am PST... so I went back to sleep. Did the same things as Janineios... got on about 5 min before and just refreshed until it showed up (EXACTLY at 6am PST ON THE DOT! I have to commend them for that).  I threw them in my cart and immediately checked out with PayPal w no problems. I wonder how quickly they sold out?! I had a feeling the quantities would be SUPER limited at that price point. It puts these lippies at drugstore prices! Glad I held off on hauling these. I only got 1 when they first launched. Now I'll have a few new shades to try AND the 2 "almost teen" nieces are getting a LIPSTICK for Christmas with their gifts!! I'm going to be a "cool aunt" and my sisters are gonna freak! Payback Time! That's what they get for cutting off the hair off my Barbies and getting stains on all my favorite shirts! HeeHee


  I did the same thing and didn't have an issue checking out. It must be like the Amazon Lightning Deals where it's a combination of fast clicking and luck.


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Nov 30, 2013)

MmeSpark said:


> I feel your pain.


 Ikr!!! I'm standing in line at mac for my Riri and my sweet Hubby is standing in line for me at ulta for my N3!!!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Nov 30, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Love it!!!!! i can't wait t get my hands on Naked 3!!!!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 1, 2013)

Mine will be here tomorrow. I'm so excited. I've been checking the status of my tracking every day


----------



## prettygirl8 (Dec 1, 2013)

I originally wasn't going to buy this because I didn't think it was WOC friendly, but everyone's pics have made me want this.


----------



## prettygirl8 (Dec 1, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> smileyt06 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  These are great looks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2013)

Still waiting for mine. I am so excited to play with it


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 1, 2013)

prettygirl8 said:


> I originally wasn't going to buy this because I didn't think it was WOC friendly, but everyone's pics have made me want this.


Me too I was completely sure I wasn't getting this and now I'm waiting for my ulta to get it.... That's specktra for you lol


----------



## prettygirl8 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Beautybuyer* 

 
 Me too I was completely sure I wasn't getting this and now I'm waiting for my ulta to get it.... That's specktra for you lol

  I heard that the palettes will be in store around the 9th and online the 12th.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 1, 2013)

prettygirl8 said:


> I heard that the palettes will be in store around the 9th and online the 12th.


 Oh yay more release dates while I'm in Miami lol oh well hopefully they get more quickly


----------



## Monsy (Dec 1, 2013)

prettygirl8 said:


> I heard that the palettes will be in store around the 9th and online the 12th.


  it will not be in ulta on 9th.
  we are the only store in the district that gets it earlier and we are have pre launch party on the 11th


----------



## makeupbyvee (Dec 2, 2013)

Naked 3 is back. Ready, Set, Go


----------



## makeupbyvee (Dec 2, 2013)

On www.urbandecay.com. Good luck!


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 2, 2013)

makeupbyvee said:


> Good luck!


  I just told my husband it was back up. He had planned to buy it the first day it came out but it sold out before he could so he's going to try again.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 2, 2013)

Took me what felt like ten years to order. Thought it was a bad signal in the mall but it must be all us nuts trying to get our hands on this palette. Once it disappeared from my cart like it was sold out but then it popped back up.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 2, 2013)

I was about to come tell you ladies the good news! And hope it was still in stock lol. Just got a chance to check my emails and I had one from UD saying that it was back in stock (not sure why I got the email though). Good luck to everyone that wants it!


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 2, 2013)

I just bought it. I hope it was still in stock too!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 2, 2013)

Under or just about 3 hours and already sold out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 2, 2013)

I hope all who wanted it was able to purchase


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 2, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Under or just about 3 hours and already sold out.


Lasted longer than I expected lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2013)

I missed out!!! AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Kaori (Dec 2, 2013)

from ud fb "Don't fret UDers, you can get your Naked fix on 12/9 by heading over to our retail partners Beauty.com, Macys.com, Sephora.com and Ulta.com. Our Naked3 palette will also be available in store mid December!"


----------



## ChosenOne (Dec 2, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I missed out!!! AGAIN!!!!!!


  Me too!  I was on line at the grocery store when I got the email notification.  By the time I got home, it was out of stock again!  Guess I'll just take it as a sign that I should stick with my original plan and get it from Sephora when it releases there.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 2, 2013)

That restock seemed to last forever in new-Naked-palette years.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 2, 2013)

I thought that palette would be gone in an hour. Sorry to the ladies who missed out.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 2, 2013)

Kaori said:


> from ud fb "Don't fret UDers, you can get your Naked fix on 12/9 by heading over to our retail partners Beauty.com, Macys.com, Sephora.com and Ulta.com. Our Naked3 palette will also be available in store mid December!"


  This is what I'll wait on.  I'm not rushing.  I have so much stuff from the Sephora sale that I have not even tried yet


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I thought that palette would be gone in an hour. Sorry to the ladies who missed out.


  Not to worry I was planning to get it from Sephora anyway. Let the stalking begin!!!! Will it  be in time to use the $20 coupon?


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 2, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Not to worry I was planning to get it from Sephora anyway. Let the stalking begin!!!! *Will it  be in time to use the $20 coupon?*


  That's a good question and I have no idea what the answer is. It would be very nice of Sephora, though.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 2, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Not to worry I was planning to get it from Sephora anyway. Let the stalking begin!!!! Will it  be in time to use the $20 coupon?


  Supposed to, as the card expires on the 15th (???) and the launch is a few days before that. That's my planned use for my $15 card!


----------



## babygirlLAH (Dec 2, 2013)

my naked 3 just arrived! same time my new phone came in too! lol had a difficult time choosing which box to open first. I can easily say this palette beats the other 2 hands down. too beautiful!


----------



## Baby1black (Dec 2, 2013)

Just will wait for sephora. Prefer to get points


----------



## macgirl006 (Dec 2, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I missed out!!! AGAIN!!!!!!


 Me too :/


----------



## Haven (Dec 2, 2013)

I was able to order this morning.  I happened to open my email about 15 minutes after the in stock notification was sent.  It took forever to check out.  If I don't get it this time, then I will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So far so good though.  I got a confirmation email.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 2, 2013)

Haven said:


> I was able to order this morning.  I happened to open my email about 15 minutes after the in stock notification was sent.  It took forever to check out.  If I don't get it this time, then I will be    So far so good though.  I got a confirmation email.


Did something happen before? Like your order was canceled or something? I've only heard of a few people that still haven't received their order from the original release (although it was the holiday so a lot of people are receiving their packages now thankfully). Haven't really heard of any canceled orders though so hopefully that's not something too many people end up experiencing. Either way...hopefully you'll get this order soon!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Dec 2, 2013)

Gosh darnit! I missed out again !


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 2, 2013)

I was able to buy one this time around! I got a confirmation email so everything looks good   So sorry for the ones that missed out again  I know how frustrating it can be! But there's  always Sephora, Ulta etc so don't worry


----------



## hwdsprincess (Dec 2, 2013)

It's back in stock right now hurry ladies!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2013)

hwdsprincess said:


> It's back in stock right now hurry ladies!!!


  No it's not. :nope:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 3, 2013)

hwdsprincess said:


> It's back in stock right now hurry ladies!!!





erine1881 said:


> No it's not. :nope:


 Yeah...no clue why she's saying it's back in stock. It's still says out of stock. :shrugs:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 3, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah...no clue why she's saying it's back in stock. It's still says out of stock. :shrugs:


  I know i rushed over thinking "screw it! I'll find something else to spend my free $15 on at sephora!"  Bummed   Meanwhile, i KNOW i bought Milk and Black Bean jumbo pencils and i can't find them anywhere! So pissed!


----------



## babygirlLAH (Dec 3, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah...no clue why she's saying it's back in stock. It's still says out of stock. :shrugs:





erine1881 said:


> I know i rushed over thinking "screw it! I'll find something else to spend my free $15 on at sephora!"  Bummed   Meanwhile, i KNOW i bought Milk and Black Bean jumbo pencils and i can't find them anywhere! So pissed!


 It's showing up in stock on my phone?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 3, 2013)

babygirlLAH said:


> It's showing up in stock on my phone?


  Are you outside of the US maybe? I'm on my phone so I can't see your location, but when I check the UD site from my phone (earlier when I posted and now) it says out of stock for the Naked 3 palette. Congrats if you lucked up on it but on the US site it's not in stock....unless it was for some really brief time period when you found it.


----------



## babygirlLAH (Dec 3, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Are you outside of the US maybe? I'm on my phone so I can't see your location, but when I check the UD site from my phone (earlier when I posted and now) it says out of stock for the Naked 3 palette. Congrats if you lucked up on it but on the US site it's not in stock....unless it was for some really brief time period when you found it.


 nope, I'm in Cali. I guess they randomly did a restock? Idk.  *shrugs shoulders


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 3, 2013)

babygirlLAH said:


> nope, I'm in Cali. I guess they randomly did a restock? Idk.  *shrugs shoulders


 You were at the right place at the right time :fluffy:


----------



## sclark1990 (Dec 3, 2013)

mousygiggles said:


> They admitted it today.https://www.facebook.com/urbandecaycosmetics http://www.urbandecay.com/udemail to sign up for notification.  YAY!!!


 My aunt and I will definitely be purchasing this palette!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 3, 2013)

Why did UD send my bday gift code today -- when I just placed my order yesterday. I can't imagine I will order from them for the rest of the month.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Dec 3, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> No it's not. :nope:





butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah...no clue why she's saying it's back in stock. It's still says out of stock. :shrugs:


  Yea it was in stock for me when I put that up I had just finished ordering and it stayed for awhile in stock,  I ordered on my phone


----------



## hwdsprincess (Dec 3, 2013)

babygirlLAH said:


> It's showing up in stock on my phone?


  Lol thank you!! I have att and live in the us and got my confirmation email right after so idk why it wouldn't show up for them


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 3, 2013)

hwdsprincess said:


> Lol thank you!! I have att and live in the us and got my confirmation email right after so idk why it wouldn't show up for them


 No clue why but like I said...I checked on my phone (I have Verizon LTE although I doubt that should matter at all). Also checked on my iPad which is AT&T and it didn't show either so the service provider wasn't the issue lol. Maybe it just sold out quick again. I was just checking for a friend because I already have it...wanted to make sure it was still in stock before I text her and got her all excited about it lol.


----------



## Alliekatt2982 (Dec 3, 2013)

I ordered mine yesterday while it was *briefly* back in stock on UD.com.  Just waiting for the shipping notice now.    Time to stop shopping for a bit!


----------



## babygirlLAH (Dec 3, 2013)

hwdsprincess said:


> Lol thank you!! I have att and live in the us and got my confirmation email right after so idk why it wouldn't show up for them


 no problem.  it probably did sell out before they got to see it. Even tho this palette isn't limited edition it sure is moving like it is.


----------



## Kaori (Dec 3, 2013)

For some reason on website I can add it to cart but in cart it says out of stock lol waiting for sephora anyways


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 3, 2013)

babygirlLAH said:


> no problem.  it probably did sell out before they got to see it. Even tho this palette isn't limited edition it sure is moving like it is.


The Naked palettes always move like this when they first release. That's why it always surprises me when people act shocked


----------



## MissTT (Dec 3, 2013)

Happens every time through several restocks.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Dec 3, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> No clue why but like I said...I checked on my phone (I have Verizon LTE although I doubt that should matter at all). Also checked on my iPad which is AT&T and it didn't show either so the service provider wasn't the issue lol. Maybe it just sold out quick again. I was just checking for a friend because I already have it...wanted to make sure it was still in stock before I text her and got her all excited about it lol.


  Lol I know sorry got u guys prob racing to the site I was super excited and was like yes!! Finally!! My macys has a waiting list and said they would call me when it came who knows if they actually will call when it does arrive...maybe u could ask ur department stores if they're doing that??


----------



## Haven (Dec 3, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Did something happen before? Like your order was canceled or something? I've only heard of a few people that still haven't received their order from the original release (although it was the holiday so a lot of people are receiving their packages now thankfully). Haven't really heard of any canceled orders though so hopefully that's not something too many people end up experiencing. Either way...hopefully you'll get this order soon!


  No I just missed the original release because of a series of stupid events & drama at work. By the time I was able to go to the UD site it was OOS.

  I already have received a shipping confirmation email, so everything is good.  Doing the happy banana dance.....


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 3, 2013)

I haven't received a shipping confirmation email yet...


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll wait until the hype dies down.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 4, 2013)

Addict4MAC said:


> I'll wait until the hype dies down.


It will die down some time around late February I imagine. Maybe January...assuming nothing happens to cause some sort of production crisis which I don't imagine will happen. That's just my guesstimate though lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2013)

Finally today I get my naked3.


----------



## Kaori (Dec 4, 2013)

From UD's FB
  "UDers, we hear you loud and clear. So to hook you up, we’ve worked hard with our retail partner's Beauty.com, Sephora.com and Ulta.com to move up the online launch of Naked3 to 12/6 instead of 12/9. Enjoy getting Naked!"


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2013)

Kaori said:


> From UD's FB
> "UDers, we hear you loud and clear. So to hook you up, we’ve worked hard with our retail partner's Beauty.com, Sephora.com and Ulta.com to move up the online launch of Naked3 to 12/6 instead of 12/9. Enjoy getting Naked!"


  Wow really? 
  We got a notification at work (I work for Sephora) and they told us that if we try to sell the Naked 3 before the 11th at 9pm, then ALL THE SALES COUNTRY WIDE would be stopped because of me! We have had the Naked3 palettes in the back room for a few weeks as I understand and we just aren't allowed to put them out until that date, it's in writing from Corp. I don't know how they will make this happen!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 4, 2013)

Is Naked 3 at all ashy/frosty on darker (NC 50) skintones?

  I love the concept of a rose-toned palette.


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 4, 2013)

Now I'm thinking I should've held off ordering one on 12/2 from UD. It hasn't shipped, but I still hope I get it


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Dec 4, 2013)

So annoyed. My Naked3 was supposed to be here today, and I went to go check the status on UPS and there's an exception with this message:


Due to local operation disruption, packages not unloaded from trailer, expect a one day business day delay 
 
  Blah!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 4, 2013)

v0ltagekid said:


> Wow really?
> We got a notification at work (I work for Sephora) and they told us that if we try to sell the Naked 3 before the 11th at 9pm, then ALL THE SALES COUNTRY WIDE would be stopped because of me! We have had the Naked3 palettes in the back room for a few weeks as I understand and we just aren't allowed to put them out until that date, it's in writing from Corp. I don't know how they will make this happen!


  Well, the new date may just be online sales, not in the actual store. That might make a difference? Plus I mean, I'm sure they could get a letter pretty fast if they needed to.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Dec 4, 2013)

ninalovesmakeup said:


> So annoyed. My Naked3 was supposed to be here today, and I went to go check the status on UPS and there's an exception with this message:
> 
> 
> Due to local operation disruption, packages not unloaded from trailer, expect a one day business day delay 
> ...


  I got the same darn email notice about my MAC lipsticks wth!!!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Well, the new date may just be online sales, not in the actual store. That might make a difference? Plus I mean, I'm sure they could get a letter pretty fast if they needed to.


  Right. It's coming from UD's own directive so it's a simple memo to Sephora to move up the release date. A mass email can be sent in seconds, no biggie. I'm thinking however, they may still make stores wait until next week to sell. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Kaori (Dec 4, 2013)

I think they moved just the online launch, since they specifically mentioned the .com and online launch in the FB status but nothing about store releases =)

  about naked3 from FB:
  "Urban Decay Cosmetics It will be available at Macy's 12/9!"


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a feeling my mom bought me this in the restock because she texted me saying "Guess what's back in stock?" and I told her I saw and she replied, "Hmmmm  "  So, now I'm not sure if I should buy it when it launches online w/ Sephora or not. Maybe I should, and if she got it for me I'll gift her mine because she liked it, too.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 4, 2013)

I finally received mine after two weeks and I live in CA. It arrived defective with the pan crooked ready to fall out and a cracked shadow : (


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 4, 2013)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> out and a cracked shadow : (


  OH no. I'd call them ASAP to get a new one sent out.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mine is due to be delivered today. I'm so excited to see it in person.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 4, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> OH no. I'd call them ASAP to get a new one sent out.


  I can't get through to them by phone.  They must be busy today.  I wish they would just give me a percentage off and call it a day.  At least it isn't swatched.  I think the overall palette is the best out of the three.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 4, 2013)

It came!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 4, 2013)

Wahhh, I want one!


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 4, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Mine is due to be delivered today. I'm so excited to see it in person.


  My husband ordered mine Monday....I'm just waiting to see that it was processed. I can't wait!!!!   





LV2EVOLVE said:


> I can't get through to them by phone.  They must be busy today.  I wish they would just give me a percentage off and call it a day.  At least it isn't swatched.  I think the overall palette is the best out of the three.


  Grrr that sucks. Yea it's be nice to receive a percent back. How badly was your shadow broken


----------



## JenJay (Dec 4, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> ninalovesmakeup said:
> 
> 
> > So annoyed. My Naked3 was supposed to be here today, and I went to go check the status on UPS and there's an exception with this message:
> ...


   I also got the same messages about my Black Friday MAC & Urban Decay lipsticks! Everything was supposed to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## RiriCummings (Dec 4, 2013)

Kaori said:


> From UD's FB "UDers, we hear you loud and clear. So to hook you up, we’ve worked hard with our retail partner's Beauty.com, Sephora.com and Ulta.com to move up the online launch of Naked3 to 12/6 instead of 12/9. Enjoy getting Naked!"


  thanks a bunches! i really didnt wanna fight crowds for this AND riri lol


----------



## MereBear (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm so ready to get this palette and I'm so happy that I haven't used my $15 off coupon from Sephora!!


----------



## MUAddict (Dec 4, 2013)

So excited for the release at ulta!! i have 30$ worth of points that I can redeem. WINNING!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 4, 2013)

MUAddict said:


> So excited for the release at ulta!! i have 30$ worth of points that I can redeem. WINNING!!


I wish they would hurry up and switch to the dollar point system here. They are STILL on that crappy level system with the awful rewards. Most of the time they suck lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 4, 2013)

v0ltagekid said:


> Wow really?  We got a notification at work (I work for Sephora) and they told us that if we try to sell the Naked 3 before the 11th at 9pm, then ALL THE SALES COUNTRY WIDE would be stopped because of me! We have had the Naked3 palettes in the back room for a few weeks as I understand and we just aren't allowed to put them out until that date, it's in writing from Corp. I don't know how they will make this happen!


  Yup. My friend is seasonal at SiJCP and she said they're not allowed to sell it before the 12th, but that they've got 40 of them in back, waiting to go!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 4, 2013)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> out and a cracked shadow : (


  Oh no. Ew. Complain! They should send you a replacement definitely.


----------



## MUAddict (Dec 4, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I wish they would hurry up and switch to the dollar point system here. They are STILL on that crappy level system with the awful rewards. Most of the time they suck lol


   What's wrong with your point system? At Ulta?


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 4, 2013)

My order hasn't shipped yet. I know UD is lazy about their standard shipping orders anyway. Hopefully I'll have it by the middle of next week.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 4, 2013)

MUAddict said:


> What's wrong with your point system? At Ulta?


Yes...we are still on the old system. The tiered level system instead of the dollar point system where you can use your points on the items on that you want to. Most of the time the items they have in the tiers aren't that great although a few times they have some good choices.


----------



## Baby1black (Dec 4, 2013)

Darn that means that the stockpile that I Ordered today will take forever to arrive. Lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Yup. My friend is seasonal at SiJCP and she said they're not allowed to sell it before the 12th, but that they've got 40 of them in back, waiting to go!


  Just got home from work (SiJCP), they had no clue what I was talking about when I told them what I had seen and said that under no circumstance will our store be selling it before the 11th at 9pm EST. So... I guess maybe just the online stores will sell it earlier.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 4, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> Darn that means that the stockpile that I Ordered today will take forever to arrive. Lol


I never got notified it was back and I WANT ONE OMG.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Dec 4, 2013)

I ordered on Monday and I got my shipping notice in the middle of the night so when I woke up I'm like YAY!! I honestly expected for it to get shipped later.  I also ordered some pigment containers from MAC Monday pm with the overnight shipping and my order got here today.  I also ordered from Anastasia bev hills on Sunday and also Monday I haven't even received an email from them and they charged me 3x on my Monday order...grrrr  Lol I feel so guilty w all these purchases when I should be buying Xmas gifts BUT I really really wanted the naked 3....and all the other stuff lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 4, 2013)

hwdsprincess said:


> Lol I feel so guilty w all these purchases when I should be buying Xmas gifts BUT I really really wanted the naked 3....and all the other stuff lol


 
  Look at it as a gift from you to you, where you a good person this year? You deserve it!  haha.. 
  I have 0 self control :/


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Dec 4, 2013)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Is Naked 3 at all ashy/frosty on darker (NC 50) skintones?  I love the concept of a rose-toned palette.


 No not at all! I got this palette when it was first released and I used it on Thanksgiving. It's Beautiful!


----------



## hwdsprincess (Dec 4, 2013)

v0ltagekid said:


> Look at it as a gift from you to you, where you a good person this year? You deserve it!  haha..  I have 0 self control :/


  I'm always a good person ; ) lol I even had been good not buying makeup for awhile and I started again its really hard. And I feel like a sense of relief when I score a limited product even though naked 3 isn't limited ...is it just me or does anyone else feel like you won a gold medal after buying limited products


----------



## purplevines (Dec 4, 2013)

I want this, it looks soo beautiful but I've barely touched my Naked 1...and have nowhere to wear eyeshadow to haha!

  but I still want it...


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 5, 2013)

I haven't got a shipping notice yet, but they definitely took my money. Hopefully by the middle of next week I'll get it. I love the Revolution set I got, though. This is my new favorite lipstick formula


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 5, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I haven't got a shipping notice yet, but they definitely took my money. Hopefully by the middle of next week I'll get it. I love the Revolution set I got, though. This is my new favorite lipstick formula


  When did you order? I'm still waiting on a shipping notice.  I wanted that set sooooooo bad but bc I knew I would be misbehaving with the Riri, magnetic nude and punk couture collections


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 5, 2013)

vamua703 said:


> I wanted that set sooooooo bad but bc I knew I would be misbehaving with the Riri, magnetic nude and punk couture collections


  I ordered on Monday afternoon. I'm considering giving them until next Monday before I call. If they can't fulfill the order, fine, but I'd like that money freed up so I can order it from another store. It's likely though that they've just had a million orders and are going through them as fast as they can


----------



## Addict4MAC (Dec 5, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> It will die down some time around late February I imagine. Maybe January...assuming nothing happens to cause some sort of production crisis which I don't imagine will happen. That's just my guesstimate though lol


That's fine with me it that's really the case. I have so much makeup I need to use anyway lol


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 5, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I ordered on Monday afternoon. I'm considering giving them until next Monday before I call. If they can't fulfill the order, fine, but I'd like that money freed up so I can order it from another store. *It's likely though that they've just had a million orders and are going through them as fast as they can*


  that's exactly my thought


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2013)

I can't wait to hear what you ladies think of the shades!!! I want one too.

  My cart is filling up....one for my daughter in law, one for me, one for my DIL, one for me......


----------



## Baby1black (Dec 5, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I never got notified it was back and I WANT ONE OMG.


 Really. Then I might have been really lucky. I think I saw a link in one of the threads talking about it and opened it and it was there in stock, but as I was checking out it said only 2 left in stock. But I thought that people who signed in were notified for the restock. Darn I should have mentioned it on specktra.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Dec 5, 2013)

I can't get through to CS over the phone or via email and they don't call back either. I think my defective palette will have to be returned.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 5, 2013)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I can't get through to CS over the phone or via email and they don't call back either. I think my defective palette will have to be returned.


Is the phone line busy when you call? As far as email goes...the response won't be immediate. It will likely take at least 24-48 hrs minimum for you to hear back honestly. It's the holidays and this launch...so I'm sure that has to be a reason reply time would be a bit slower. Not sure about the phone situation if the line is actually busy the whole time.


----------



## mpurek (Dec 5, 2013)

Does anyone know how Sephora.com product releases work? Do they put the items online right at midnight or is it randomly throughout the day? I don't want to miss out!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 5, 2013)

Just checked UD's site. My palette shipped. Can't track it just yet, of course.


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey there ladies. We got several boxes of Naked 3 in to our stock room today. Look for these to go online in some places as early as tomorrow (12/6) and if you want to pick one up in person you can get them at Sephora on 12/12.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 5, 2013)

The struggle is real, it's been a LONG time since I've stalked for something. I'm now in full stalk mode...


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm getting antsy for my order to process. I might call them tomorrow if I get a few minutes


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine hasn't shipped yet either :/ I ordered on Monday too...


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey ladies!! What time do u think sephora.com will release the N3? Midnight maybe?


----------



## Msfaszion (Dec 5, 2013)

mommyluvsmac said:


> Hey ladies!! What time do u think sephora.com will release the N3? Midnight maybe?


  I was thinking the same thing?  Hope it's midnight.


----------



## ChosenOne (Dec 5, 2013)

mommyluvsmac said:


> Hey ladies!! *What time do u think sephora.com will release the N3?* Midnight maybe?


  Probably about 5 minutes after I decide to give up and go to bed


----------



## MUAddict (Dec 5, 2013)

Msfaszion said:


> I was thinking the same thing?  Hope it's midnight.


   I hope so too.


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Dec 5, 2013)

Second day in a row that my package has been delayed. This time due to weather. It's supposed to snow tomorrow too, so I probably won't get it then and I'm flying to a conference on Sunday, so I probably won't get it until I get back next Thursday!  I ordered November 25th.


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 5, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Probably about 5 minutes after I decide to give up and go to bed


ikr this will be the third time I've tried to purchase this palette. If it doesn't work then it will be my hubby in line at ulta and I will be in line at mac for Riri.


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 5, 2013)

MUAddict said:


> That's prob how it will go for me too.   I hope so too.


Yeah I'll try at midnight and then again around 630am before I take my babies to school lol.....and then maybe one more time at lunch. After that I'm calling it quits until it hits stores. If I don't get Riri and my N3 pallet before christmas I'm gonna be p*ssed lol.


----------



## ChosenOne (Dec 5, 2013)

mommyluvsmac said:


> ikr this will be the third time I've tried to purchase this palette. *If it doesn't work then it will be my hubby in line at ulta and I will be in line at mac for Riri.*


  Divide and conquer!!!


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 5, 2013)

It'll probably be on Macys or Ulta closer to midnight. I know you can't use your coupon - but if you're just eager to get it.


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 5, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Divide and conquer!!!


Lmbo!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 5, 2013)

For all you guys who still want this palette it is available online at Ulta, so go run run runnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lol happy buyings


----------



## xbarbiieex1 (Dec 5, 2013)

available at sephora.com now  !!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 5, 2013)

Also sephora has theirs live likewise member go run run runnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## JenJay (Dec 5, 2013)

It's on Ulta now!!!!!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 5, 2013)

It's on Sephora now! http://www.sephora.com/naked3-P384099?skuId=1573336


----------



## MUAddict (Dec 5, 2013)

mommyluvsmac said:


> Yeah I'll try at midnight and then again around 630am before I take my babies to school lol.....and then maybe one more time at lunch. After that I'm calling it quits until it hits stores. If I don't get Riri and my N3 pallet before christmas I'm gonna be p*ssed lol.


  it's on! get it!!!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Dec 5, 2013)

Totally did not expect this to go up until at least midnight PST.  Placed my order and feeling good!  Now to go to bed for 5-6 hours of sleep.  Good luck, everybody!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 5, 2013)

Awesome that it's up now. Why am I excited when mine is already on it's way? :lol: I just tracked it and I should have it in my hands on Tuesday!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2013)

I bought one, I figured a little money off with BI coupon is better than no discount later!


----------



## MUAddict (Dec 5, 2013)

BEYOND THRILLED!!!! Come to momma Naked 3!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 5, 2013)

GOT IT!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 5, 2013)

*GOT IT!!!*​ ​ ​  And used my giftcard!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## sungelly87 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yay! Finally got one!


----------



## Living Doll (Dec 5, 2013)

Just ordered mine with my VIB discount. Ahhh...that felt good.


----------



## Msfaszion (Dec 5, 2013)

Ordered mines and used my $20 off gift certificate … boy my bank account!!! For two months of being a member on this board I've gone bananas.  Hopefully the buying slows down … it's so addictive. Hope everyone is successful.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 5, 2013)

Just ordered mine using my $20 reward card from sephora! I so don't need this but how can I pass up a deal like that?!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 5, 2013)

GOT IT - and used my Canadian $20 card. I thought it would work and it did - it didn't make sense that they gave me a Canadian online code if it wouldn't work. The small print actually says that the compact can only be obtained in store, but I have no interest in that.

  Can't WAIT to get it!!!


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Dec 5, 2013)

glad I can't sleep!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.sephora.com/naked3-P384099


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 5, 2013)

Definitely makes up for my disappointment 12 hours earlier!!!


----------



## FPmiami (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks ladies for the heads up! I was stalking Sephora but about to head to bed and checked the thread one last time. This is my first Naked palette so I'm excited! And to get that $20 off was a plus! I can't wait to see all the looks our beautiful selves put together! Goodnight!


----------



## JenJay (Dec 5, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


>


  :lmao:


----------



## purplevines (Dec 5, 2013)

Someone stop me from buying this I don't wear eyeshadow!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 5, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


>


  this is TOTALLY me right now LOL!!! thanks for sharing the news ladies! I was able to get the palette plus use my giftcard so *YEEEEEEEEEEE*! Just had to endure a horrible night with my ex, plus I missed out on my riri lipsticks, so this totally made my night a whole lot better


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 5, 2013)

I placed my order.

  Seriously my wallet is craying with MAC in the morning and Sephora right know


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ugh! Wish I had waited and ordered from Ulta instead! UD.com is taking forever to ship my palette :/


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 5, 2013)

Msfaszion said:


> Ordered mines and used my $20 off gift certificate … boy my bank account!!! For two months of being a member on this board I've gone bananas.  Hopefully the buying slows down … it's so addictive. Hope everyone is successful.


Hip hip hooray!!! I got it! Congratulations to everyone who got their N3! I hope u enjoy it as much as I will


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 5, 2013)

Got it!  And damnit, i keep forgetting i signed up for ebates too. Shit!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Dec 5, 2013)

Got it for my sister's Xmas gift! Now I need to get my hands on the two new riri lipsticks and her gift is complete :sigh:  I'm debating ordering another palette for myself. Must keep self control : have to finish Xmas shopping.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 5, 2013)

What the frick am I supposed to do with my palette coming from UD? Why was I so impatient?


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 5, 2013)

I never use my reward card lol so if this stays in stock I'll finally get to use it haha


----------



## sweetie (Dec 5, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


>


  He He He!


----------



## sweetie (Dec 5, 2013)

Got mine with my rewards card!!!!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 5, 2013)

:fluffy: Yay!!! Glad for everyone that snagged it...especially those that got to use their VIB cards. Makes it too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Just ordered mine using my $20 reward card from sephora! I so don't need this but how can I pass up a deal like that?!


  Glad you got it Naughtyp!


----------



## thebloomroom (Dec 5, 2013)

this looks good on darker WOC right? that was the consensus lol?? i didnt want it but im on sephora and i see it.. may get it :X


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad you got it Naughtyp!


 thanks med  I am behind in ALL threads , did u get one too?


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 6, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> Got it for my sister's Xmas gift! Now I need to get my hands on the two new riri lipsticks and her gift is complete :sigh:  I'm debating ordering another palette for myself. Must keep self control : have to finish Xmas shopping.


 that's a good sister!!  wish I had a sister lol  But my brothers spoil me pretty well!! Lol  Did u get any lipsticks today? At least the N3 is perm so u can pick it up later. I need to restrain myself tho I have lots of presents to buy still!


----------



## makeupbyvee (Dec 6, 2013)

GM..... If anyone is awake this early. Naked 3 is now online @ Sephora and @ Ulta.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes I did ---ordered Monday. Guess we'll start seeing them on EBay for a small  fortune with all the BROADCASTING!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 6, 2013)

Just saw the palette @ sephora. Im afraid it will look too pink.  I did get 2 sets of the smokey UD liners sets - they marked them down to $24. Got one set for my daughter in law & one for me


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Dec 6, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> And damnit, i keep forgetting i signed up for ebates too. Shit!


  I just woke up and saw it was up and saw your post and said let me not forget ebates because I always forget about ebates lol.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes I did ---ordered Monday. Guess we'll start seeing them on EBay for a small  fortune with all the BROADCASTING!


  The product isn't LE and it'll be in stores in a few days. So, if anyone pays those ridiculous prices - it would kinda be on them. Right?


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 6, 2013)

YES, my order shipped! Hopefully I'll get it next Wednesday


----------



## MsEm1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I just ordered mine! I hope you guys post lots of looks.


----------



## MereBear (Dec 6, 2013)

Got It!!!! That relieved some stress!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 6, 2013)

N3 is still available at both sephora.com and Ulta.com.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 6, 2013)

I got my order too.   Isn't it amazing that you will find almost no one on this thread complaining about the availability of the Naked 3 palette. Basically, it's there for anyone who wants it.  Mac could learn a lot from Urban Decay. With EVERY Mac LE collection, the ladies on Specktra basically say the items are gone in 15-30minutes. Many are unhappy. But the ladies here are happy and pleased with the rollout.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 6, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> Isn't it amazing that you will find almost no one on this thread complaining about the availability of the Naked 3 palette. Basically, it's there for anyone who wants it. Mac could learn a lot from Urban Decay. With EVERY Mac LE collection, the ladies on Specktra basically say the items are gone in 15-30minutes. Many are unhappy. But the ladies here are happy and pleased with the rollout.


  You have to note that the main difference between MAC and UD is rarely is there a limited edition anything from UD. Take the Vice 2 palette yes its limited edition but I'm sure they have planned for at least that particular product being around for at least most of the year. When MAC plans a release they want to sell out that product before they release the next limited edition items. Which in some cases can be 2-3 weeks apart.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 6, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> You have to note that the main difference between MAC and UD is rarely is there a limited edition anything from UD. Take the Vice 2 palette yes its limited edition but I'm sure they have planned for at least that particular product being around for at least most of the year. When MAC plans a release they want to sell out that product before they release the next limited edition items. Which in some cases can be 2-3 weeks apart.


  Agreed. But make enough products to satisfy everyone for at least one week or even one whole day. That's all. Lol.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 6, 2013)

My palette has shipped!

  Since MissTT lured me to the Dark Side with the F&F sale, I haven't been buying MAC. I gorged on lots of other makeup, and I don't think I'll be back. There are staples I will continue to buy and I still love the lippies, but I've found better powders (Hourglass), better liners (UD), eyeshadows that are just as good and cheaper (Inglot and UD Naked palettes) and already preferred NARS blush.

  I have no time or patience for LE drama and I don't get anything out of being one of the 500 people to get an item. It's makeup. Whatever. I don't care how 'exclusive' it is. I just want to be able to buy the products I want without the headaches of MAC.


----------



## LiliV (Dec 6, 2013)

Got 2 Naked 3's from Sephora, one for me and one for my mom.  Glad I saw it was up!  Now I just have to be careful using mine so my mom doesn't see bc hers is going to be her Christmas present lol if she sees mine she'll know I got her one too


----------



## Kaori (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm surprised how the palette is still up on sephora and ulta, they sure had to stock up good, better than UD themselves lol I snatched one with the gift card right as it became available, but still waiting for it to be shipped >.< so impatient!!! and bummed that the candy perfume deluxe sold out before naked3 came up sigh im greedy


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 6, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> My palette has shipped!  Since MissTT lured me to the Dark Side with the F&F sale, I haven't been buying MAC. I gorged on lots of other makeup, and I don't think I'll be back. There are staples I will continue to buy and I still love the lippies, but I've found better powders (Hourglass), better liners (UD), eyeshadows that are just as good and cheaper (Inglot and UD Naked palettes) and already preferred NARS blush.  I have no time or patience for LE drama and I don't get anything out of being one of the 500 people to get an item. It's makeup. Whatever. I don't care how 'exclusive' it is. I just want to be able to buy the products I want without the headaches of MAC.


  AMEN!!!! I could not have it said it better. After I get Heroine I am DONE with Mac for a very long time. I will come back when they develop a policy of really listening to their customers and trying to make them happy. I don't foresee that happening any time in the near future. Nars and UD are my new makeup beasties.


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 6, 2013)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Ugh! Wish I had waited and ordered from Ulta instead! UD.com is taking forever to ship my palette :/


  me too!! when did you order yours?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 6, 2013)

For the most part UD has been pretty good with their LE releases and the stock situation. They don't tend to get off on the pure panic that MAC seems to enjoy creating with their "virtually everything we release is LE and we love to see you all fight for it" madness (and in all fairness...quite a few of the MAC fans seem to love this too). But it's a formula that MAC really won't be inclined to change because as much as people complain about it they come back for more every time so they really aren't as mad as they say they are lol. A least MAC's profit margin doesn't seem to reflect that. Ah well.   It IS nice to see a thread where a launch is pretty much successful though. Yes, this wasn't LE and yes, the initial release sold out but that wasn't a shock and the wait really wasn't long. The launch wasn't some sort of military ops mission that you had to plan for in order to get what you wanted. Pretty stress free for the most part. Us MAC fans tend to forget what that's like when we encounter it lol


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes I did ---ordered Monday. Guess we'll start seeing them on EBay for a small  fortune with all the BROADCASTING!


  T is how I first saw she had it posted to Facebook. At least these are perm but she's been blasting lately too lol I'm sure it's good for her fans


----------



## Baby1black (Dec 6, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> My palette has shipped!  Since MissTT lured me to the Dark Side with the F&F sale, I haven't been buying MAC. I gorged on lots of other makeup, and I don't think I'll be back. There are staples I will continue to buy and I still love the lippies, but I've found better powders (Hourglass), better liners (UD), eyeshadows that are just as good and cheaper (Inglot and UD Naked palettes) and already preferred NARS blush.  I have no time or patience for LE drama and I don't get anything out of being one of the 500 people to get an item. It's makeup. Whatever. I don't care how 'exclusive' it is. I just want to be able to buy the products I want without the headaches of MAC.


 You're so right. I've become so picky with mac lately. Especially after the fall riri collection. I just felt that staying an hour in awaiting room is pure nonsense. There are so many other makeup brands especially with coupons. I second my thanks to MissTT for the F&F  sale.


----------



## thebloomroom (Dec 6, 2013)

I bought this thanks to yall, I had 0 desire to get it before yall posted your pix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my credit card bill this month was already embarrassing!! oops.....

  this is why i shouldnt shop at 1am, i make impulse buys LOL. After i get my RirixMAC holiday lippies i am BANNING myself from buying anymore makeup for a good few months


----------



## bvenice1920 (Dec 6, 2013)

thebloomroom said:


> I bought this thanks to yall, I had 0 desire to get it before yall posted your pix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You know this is what all makeup junkies say lol right before they make another purchase lol lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 6, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I just woke up and saw it was up and saw your post and said let me not forget ebates because I always forget about ebates lol.


  I was in such a hurry! I wasn't gonna miss the palette again! :nono:


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's for sale now. Hope everyone gets one!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Just saw the palette @ sephora. Im afraid it will look too pink. I did get 2 sets of the smokey UD liners sets - they marked them down to $24. Got one set for my daughter in law & one for me


   Awww that's sweet.  Bestest mother-in-law ever


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> What the frick am I supposed to do with my palette coming from UD? Why was I so impatient?


  You don't want it anymore?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

thejwlife said:


> The product isn't LE and it'll be in stores in a few days. So, if anyone pays those ridiculous prices - it would kinda be on them. Right?


   I'm actually fucking amazed at how many permanent items still end up on Ebay---even when they are readily
  available for everyday public consumption at retail cost.  Ahhh---the mysteries of life.


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 6, 2013)

i caved IN!!!!!!!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 6, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> You don't want it anymore?


  Well, I'd rather have it at a discount.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Well, I'd rather have it at a discount.


  I thought you couldn't use the code as an EE? Were you able to work that out?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> It IS nice to see a thread where a launch is pretty much successful though. Yes, this wasn't LE and yes, the initial release sold out but that wasn't a shock and the wait really wasn't long. The launch wasn't some sort of military ops mission that you had to plan for in order to get what you wanted. Pretty stress free for the most part. Us MAC fans tend to forget what that's like when we encounter it lol


   So, so true BFEs


----------



## MissTT (Dec 6, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I thought you couldn't use the code as an EE? Were you able to work that out?


  No, but I can at least get an employee discount. Better than full price.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> No, but I can at least get an employee discount. Better than full price.


  Ah, ok. Hard to know what the right thing to do was - if this had sold out in a nanosecond you'd be glad you ordered it when you did. Hope you enjoy it, anyway.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awww that's sweet.  Bestest mother-in-law ever












Thanks doll!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 6, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Ah, ok. Hard to know what the right thing to do was - if this had sold out in a nanosecond you'd be glad you ordered it when you did. Hope you enjoy it, anyway.


  It's perm + I have too much makeup so I could have waited, but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to join in the frenzied fun with everybody. I actually wouldn't be that miffed it Sephora was still releasing it later. Would have chalked it up to paying for the early benefit, but as of now I feel kind of foolish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

*LADIES PLEASE BE CAREFUL!!!!!*

PSA--WARNING!!!
I don't know if you've heard about this, but apparently there is a virus going around via UPS E-mail notifications.  It has an attachment that when opened will encrypt your data, leaving you without access to it.  UPS _*does no*_t send attachments with their notification E-mails so be careful before you open _anything_ that appears to be from UPS!!!


----------



## RiriCummings (Dec 6, 2013)

yayyyyy! i jus ordered my naked 3 palette!! too excited! I was sure it'd be sold out since I couldn't order til after I got off work.


----------



## thebloomroom (Dec 6, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> You know this is what all makeup junkies say lol right before they make another purchase lol lol


  LOL SMDH so true....


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 6, 2013)

From Sephora's site. Thought this would be helpful to post.


----------



## stephybaby (Dec 6, 2013)

Bought my N3 late last night from Sephora. It's already been shipped! Yippie! Of course I couldn't just order the palette, and ended up ordering a couple of Hourglass's eye brushes. I'm starting with the all over shadow brush and small domed brush. -sigh- always find something else to splurge on


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 6, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> From Sephora's site. Thought this would be helpful to post.


  I really like seeing seeing swatches on different coloured skin - very helpful.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine shipped! Glad I could use my $20 off $50 or else I would have waited a while to get it, but I don't think I'll find it any cheaper than $36!


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 6, 2013)

just purchase it and I did used my Sephora coupon and one more little $ and I will be VIB at Sephora!


----------



## Tanjola (Dec 6, 2013)

^^^i used my sephora $20 VIB card and ebates. I downloaded the ebates toolbar so every time I click on a site that's on  ebates an alerts pops up.


----------



## RiriCummings (Dec 6, 2013)

yep, I used my coupon too as sephora! such a gr8 deal! i love sephora so much more than ulta now lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine shipped too!! Yaay!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 6, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> From Sephora's site. Thought this would be helpful to post.


  Super helpful! Thank you!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 6, 2013)

BTW I can't believe its still available on ULTA and Sephora!


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 6, 2013)

My order shipped


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Dec 6, 2013)

I get my palette Monday


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Dec 8, 2013)

Since it's been brought up ..The sephora gift cards they gave for the holidays they don't expire right??


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 8, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> i caved IN!!!!!!! :thud:


i did too.


----------



## FrizzyKab (Dec 8, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Just saw the palette @ sephora. Im afraid it will look too pink.  I did get 2 sets of the smokey UD liners sets - they marked them down to $24. Got one set for my daughter in law & one for me


  Wasn't that a great deal? I actually bought them full price and then when I saw them marked down to $24 I had to get another set.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 8, 2013)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> BTW I can't believe its still available on ULTA and Sephora!


  It's not MAC - I like that UD makes sufficient quantities of product. There's even enough stock of LE items like Ocho Loco 2 and Vice 2 to allow people to swatch, think about it awhile, and then decide. NARS is the same.


----------



## FrizzyKab (Dec 8, 2013)

MACJunkie85 said:


> No not at all! I got this palette when it was first released and I used it on Thanksgiving. It's Beautiful!


  I ordered mine last night and now I'm even more excited. I was worried about it showing up on my skin so thanks for this response!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 8, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> It's not MAC - I like that UD makes sufficient quantities of product. There's even enough stock of LE items like Ocho Loco 2 and Vice 2 to allow people to swatch, think about it awhile, and then decide. NARS is the same.


  So true. Mac/Estée Lauder could learn a lot from a company like Urban Decay. What's even stranger is that we are so used to be screwed over by Mac when they have LE items that we think 6 items per collection is the norm. It is not.  Sad unfortunately. :true:


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 8, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> It's not MAC - I like that UD makes sufficient quantities of product. There's even enough stock of LE items like Ocho Loco 2 and Vice 2 to allow people to swatch, think about it awhile, and then decide. NARS is the same.


  That is so true! I am so used to the MAC LE frenzy that it amazes me when a highly coveted product doesn't sell out in minutes lol. MAC could really learn a thing or two from companies like UD...


----------



## Msgyal (Dec 8, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Since it's been brought up ..The sephora gift cards they gave for the holidays they don't expire right??


 I think it's good until the 16th of this month.


----------



## Haven (Dec 8, 2013)

My Naked3 is still in transit from UD.  They must be sending it by pack mule over the Rockies...  This is taking forever....


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 8, 2013)

FrizzyKab said:


> Wasn't that a great deal? I actually bought them full price and then when I saw them marked down to $24 I had to get another set.


  Yes! I thought so too. I know that I'll love the colors in it. Its a fantastic gift too. Glad you got it.


----------



## Baby1black (Dec 8, 2013)

Haven said:


> My Naked3 is still in transit from UD.  They must be sending it by pack mule over the Rockies...  This is taking forever....


LOL


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 8, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Since it's been brought up ..The sephora gift cards they gave for the holidays they don't expire right??


  Yes, they are valid through the 16th.


----------



## Maha Maven (Dec 8, 2013)

PREACH! I hate that about MAC. Things sell out in 10 minutes?! And when you go on the site, it often lags or loops you around so you don't end up getting the product even if you log in on time.  Smh, I am clearly still sore about missing out on Hautecore lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 8, 2013)

Maha Maven said:


> PREACH! I hate that about MAC. Things sell out in 10 minutes?! And when you go on the site, it often lags or loops you around so you don't end up getting the product even if you log in on time.  Smh, I am clearly still sore about missing out on Hautecore lol


  You can still get Hautecore on the 26th with Punk Couture!  I agree though, I'm really sick of MAC and it's "LE" stuff...other companies have LE but they make enough to appease the masses. LE shouldn't mean, sells out in ten minutes, it should just mean, available for a limited time. sigh.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 8, 2013)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Since it's been brought up ..The sephora gift cards they gave for the holidays they don't expire right??





Msgyal said:


> I think it's good until the 16th of this month.





novocainedreams said:


> Yes, they are valid through the 16th.


   The 15th actually.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 8, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> The 15th actually.


  My email says the 16th, unless that's only for VIB's?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 8, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> My email says the 16th, unless that's only for VIB's?


  Possibly? :dunno: weird that they'd make a one day difference between the two, ya?


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 8, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Possibly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  well they used to allow VIBs to start and end sales a day early and late...but it didn't seem like they did this year.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 8, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> well they used to allow VIBs to start and end sales a day early and late...but it didn't seem like they did this year.


  Hmmm interesting.   Well their CS is outstanding i must say! I ordered my palette an hr after it hit their site and it shipped the following the day. It seems that people who ordered the palette directly from UD when it launched have yet to have it ship. Doesn't make sense to me at all seeing as it launched over a week earlier on UD's site! Completely ass backwards!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 8, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> You can still get Hautecore on the 26th with Punk Couture!  I agree though, I'm really sick of MAC and it's "LE" stuff...other companies have LE but they make enough to appease the masses. LE shouldn't mean, sells out in ten minutes, it should just mean, available for a limited time. sigh.


   :clapping:   :clapping:   :clapping:  Amen! You are sooooo right. I could not have said it better myself. Mac is really taking a beating on its Facebook page. And, to make matters worse the company line is even more embarrassing, " we will pass along your concerns to our executives," or " it is never our intention to disappoint our fans, " and " you will have another opportunity to get what you want on Dec 12."   Really????? The rollout with each collection this year has been as bumpy as the previous rollout. The company line has always been to pass it on to management but nothing ever changes. And then Mac wants to encourage people to go to the stores on Dec 12 when they only have quantities at some stores as few of 4 for some items. $&@#


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, they do.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 8, 2013)

Those with pale skins, are you loving the palette? From the Sephora site with swatches on different skin tones, the colours look quite similar on the palest skin. Not sure what I think of it until I see it in person.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 8, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> Those with pale skins, are you loving the palette? From the Sephora site with swatches on different skin tones, the colours look quite similar on the palest skin. Not sure what I think of it until I see it in person.


  Mine will be here tuesday, but i know I'll love it!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 8, 2013)

Sephora GC expires 15th for BIs and 16th for VIB/Rouge.  Girls at Sephora were perplexed as to why I ordered online when they would be in stores this week. I said because i'll be wearing it on launch day! Sometimes they don't let us have things right away so clients have access. Sorry I'm a veteran shopper lol.


----------



## harlem_cutie (Dec 9, 2013)

My Naked 3 arrived on Friday and something about pink/red/purple toned eyeshadows always look like black eyes on me. I have no idea how to make this work. I guess I'm going to look up some tutorials.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just, just got my palette. Love it by just swatching it. Buzz is a gorgeous color and I can already tell I'll be using that a lot. So happy with it. Now I need to seriously stop with the eyeshadows.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 9, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> Just, just got my palette. Love it by just swatching it. Buzz is a gorgeous color and I can already tell I'll be using that a lot. So happy with it. Now I need to seriously stop with the eyeshadows.


 I've used Buzz quite a bit since getting the palette. It's such a great color! Glad you love the palette! I think a lot of people are loving it more than they anticipated.


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm glad so many of you have had a chance to order and get the pallette.  I live in Canada so I wasn't able to order it from UD. I was planning to wait until next year but then I received my $20 gift card from Sephora.  So, I plan to go to my Sephora on Wednesday for the release at 9:00pm for the 1 hour flash sale.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Girls at Sephora were perplexed as to why I ordered online when they would be in stores this week. I said because i'll be wearing it on launch day! Sometimes they don't let us have things right away so clients have access. Sorry I'm a veteran shopper lol.


  Ulta is the same. We are not allowed to buy it on 11th during the pre launch party, we have to wait for the 12th


----------



## saralyn (Dec 9, 2013)

I actually only own the NAKED basics palette because I love mattes (eyes, face, lips..). But this is just too pretty, I don't think I can resist


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 9, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Well their CS is outstanding i must say! I ordered my palette an hr after it hit their site and it shipped the following the day. It seems that people who ordered the palette directly from UD when it launched have yet to have it ship. Doesn't make sense to me at all seeing as it launched over a week earlier on UD's site! Completely ass backwards!


  I had no problem getting mine from the UD site. I ordered it the day of launch and it shipped the very next day. Maybe some people had issues, but not me. I've ordered from that site pretty frequently and it always ships the same day or the next.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 9, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Ulta is the same. We are not allowed to buy it on 11th during the pre launch party, we have to wait for the 12th


  Our store actually _is_ allowing us to buy it that day, but heck I didn't know that and wasn't relying on it. Besides they didn't tell me til Saturday which is too late. It's at the discretion of the managers. I'm one of two online collection stalkers of the entire crew and probably the biggest one. They just seemed so confuse about why I wouldn't just wait and buy it in store. I was like: I will have it before all of you. That's why!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 9, 2013)

Ndpendent Hussy said:


> I'm glad so many of you have had a chance to order and get the pallette.  I live in Canada so I wasn't able to order it from UD. I was planning to wait until next year but then I received my $20 gift card from Sephora.  So, I plan to go to my Sephora on Wednesday for the release at 9:00pm for the 1 hour flash sale.


Is that at the Eaton center? I heard they are handing out tickets.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Our store actually _is_ allowing us to buy it that day, but heck I didn't know that and wasn't relying on it. Besides they didn't tell me til Saturday which is too late. It's at the discretion of the managers. I'm one of two online collection stalkers of the entire crew and probably the biggest one. They just seemed so confuse about why I wouldn't just wait and buy it in store. I was like: I will have it before all of you. That's why!


  they would let us buy it on the 11th but without a discount
  so i said forget it i will just use 20$ off at sephora


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 9, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Is that at the Eaton center? I heard they are handing out tickets.


  No.  Yorkdale, they said there will be a separate line.  I really hope it won't be to crazy.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 9, 2013)

Monsy said:


> they would let us buy it on the 11th but without a discount so i said forget it i will just use 20$ off at sephora


 Squirrel please! No discount...


----------



## Msfaszion (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't wait to get mines, I've been so compulsive with buying I pray I like this palette.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Our store actually _is_ allowing us to buy it that day, but heck I didn't know that and wasn't relying on it. Besides they didn't tell me til Saturday which is too late. It's at the discretion of the managers. I'm one of two online collection stalkers of the entire crew and probably the biggest one. They just seemed so confuse about why I wouldn't just wait and buy it in store. I was like: I will have it before all of you. That's why!


  Scheduled to work on the 12th. Hopefully my store doesn't sell out before I get there.


----------



## jMANNSs (Dec 9, 2013)

Sooooo I'm a lipstick addict but have recently seen this palatte. I've never been into eyeshadow but ohhhh mahhhhh gawwwdddd it's gorg. can anyone PM me where I may be able to order online? Obvi I'm super late. If no where then just head to sephora on Thursday? If anyone can fill a sister in   Thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 9, 2013)

jMANNSs said:


> Sooooo I'm a lipstick addict but have recently seen this palatte. I've never been into eyeshadow but ohhhh mahhhhh gawwwdddd it's gorg. can anyone PM me where I may be able to order online? Obvi I'm super late. If no where then just head to sephora on Thursday? If anyone can fill a sister in   Thanks!


  No need to PM. All the retailers are selling it online right now. Sephora, ulta...  I dunno if UD has it back in stock yet.


----------



## jMANNSs (Dec 9, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> No need to PM. All the retailers are selling it online right now. Sephora, ulta...  I dunno if UD has it back in stock yet.


  None have it in stock  I'm late!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 9, 2013)

jMANNSs said:


> None have it in stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow - it was still in stock at Sephora earlier today. It must have just sold out. I'm sure they will restock - you can sign up to be notified when it comes back in.


----------



## jMANNSs (Dec 9, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Wow - it was still in stock at Sephora earlier today. It must have just sold out. I'm sure they will restock - you can sign up to be notified when it comes back in.


  I'm on that! Thank you so much!


----------



## Msfaszion (Dec 9, 2013)

Sephora is out of stock … I did not expect the sites to sell out so fast. I'm thankful to have purchased via Sephora with my $20 coupon.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 9, 2013)

jMANNSs said:


> None have it in stock  I'm late!


  Bummer    Well it'll be in store in 2 days everywhere. Not much longer tho.


----------



## jMANNSs (Dec 9, 2013)

is it one of those things where i need to go to the store early? I'm an eyeshadow virgin-- new to the game haha.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 9, 2013)

jMANNSs said:


> is it one of those things where i need to go to the store early? I'm an eyeshadow virgin-- new to the game haha.


  The earlier the better! Welcome to the world of eyeshadow! It's crazy out there!  :haha:


----------



## Msfaszion (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow this is a perm item though correct?  It's selling like hot cakes.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 9, 2013)

Msfaszion said:


> Wow this is a perm item though correct?  It's selling like hot cakes.


Always does. That's why the Naked line has expanded to what it is now.


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 10, 2013)

I just got my Naked 3 a few minutes ago and I adore it. I was able to do a quick eye look in five minutes and all of the colors and gorgeous and really easy to put together to make a look. I love the eye brush too. This is going to be getting a ton of use from me as an every day palette because it's very soft and great for quick looks. I'm in love with Buzz especially


----------



## sweetie (Dec 10, 2013)

Good luck girls!  I was able to order from Sephora so I'm waiting for delivery on Thursday.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 10, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I just got my Naked 3 a few minutes ago and I adore it. I was able to do a quick eye look in five minutes and all of the colors and gorgeous and really easy to put together to make a look. I love the eye brush too. This is going to be getting a ton of use from me as an every day palette because it's very soft and great for quick looks. I'm in love with Buzz especially


  Can't wait to get mine. Sephora shipped it Friday but it hasn't left Borderfree yet.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 10, 2013)

I got my Naked 3 in the mail today from Sephora. It's beautiful. I just realized that I forgot to use my VIB coupon in the midst of all the excitement. I will just purchase something else.


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 10, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> Can't wait to get mine. Sephora shipped it Friday but it hasn't left Borderfree yet.


  This never happens to me, but thanks to this palette, I'm quite satisfied with my makeup purchases for now. This will cover all of my daily eye makeup needs for a while. I may eventually pick up the Naked 2, but I'm satisfied for now. I can't wait to see what the Naked 3 can do!


----------



## meker (Dec 10, 2013)

Just realized the email I had on file I dnt have access to..anyone think I can change my email and still get gift card


----------



## Monsy (Dec 10, 2013)

i do not think so


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 10, 2013)

meker said:


> Just realized the email I had on file I dnt have access to..anyone think I can change my email and still get gift card


  Nope. They only send it out once per BI/VIB account.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 10, 2013)

just got my N3!!! so much prettier in person!


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes so much more beautiful in person. Idk if this helps anyone but here is some sloppy swatches in mac nw43 or mufe 175 skintone.


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmmm don't know y my pics didn't show up??


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 10, 2013)

mommyluvsmac said:


> Hmmm don't know y my pics didn't show up??


are you on a pc or cell phone? if your on your cell it needs to be on mobile format to post pics....


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Dec 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> are you on a pc or cell phone? if your on your cell it needs to be on mobile format to post pics....


ooooh I'm on phone. Thanks for helping me out. I'll try to post them from my computer


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 10, 2013)

Quick swatches of the palette that I finally got around to doing. No filter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Left side = no flash Right side = flash  Colors are in the order that they appear in the palette. Top: Strange, Dust, Burnout, & Limit. Middle: Buzz, Trick, Nooner, & Liar. Bottom: Factory, Mugshot, Darkside, & Blackheart.   Blackheart didn't photograph the red flecks like they appear in person. That was so difficult to pick up on my phone and I was too tired to keep trying lol.


----------



## jMANNSs (Dec 10, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Blackheart didn't photograph the red flecks like they appear in person. That was so difficult to pick up on my phoebe and I was too tired to keep trying lol.


  LOVEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 10, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Blackheart didn't photograph the red flecks like they appear in person. That was so difficult to pick up on my phoebe and I was too tired to keep trying lol.


  Gorgeous!  I can't wait to get this pallette.  I would love to see more eye looks though.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2013)

*♪ waiting... waiting... waiting for my palette ♫*


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 10, 2013)

It's 11pm and my palette still shows out for delivery. What the heck UPS!?


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 10, 2013)

My palette just got here at 8:30pm...UPS must be overrun with packages, damn.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 10, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> My palette just got here at 8:30pm...UPS must be overrun with packages, damn.


Well it is the holiday season and we are coming up on the last run before Christmas so that makes sense. There will likely be a lot of late deliveries in the next couple of weeks. Glad you got it!


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 10, 2013)

Awwww my naked 3 is here


----------



## Kaori (Dec 10, 2013)

From UD FB:

  Hey UDers, get ready. Naked3 will be available at Sephora ION Orchard today, December 11th at 7pm. Be one of the first three people in line to purchase Naked3 and you'll score our ultra-luxe Naked gift box— loaded with Naked, Naked2 and Naked3!


  Aparently that's in Singapore lol


----------



## sweetie (Dec 11, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Quick swatches of the palette that I finally got around to doing. No filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oooooo can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 11, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> This never happens to me, but thanks to this palette, I'm quite satisfied with my makeup purchases for now. *This will cover all of my daily eye makeup needs for a while.* I may eventually pick up the Naked 2, but I'm satisfied for now. I can't wait to see what the Naked 3 can do!


  For those of us in Canada, Sephora ships to Borderfree and then Borderfree ships to us. I'm still waiting for my shipping notice from BF; Sephora was quick, but BF is not. I'm sure they're busy since many companies (like Pottery Barn) use them.

  Can't wait to get my palette. Like you, my eyeshadow needs will now have been met for a long time. I got my Inglot 'naked' palette yesterday and it's feeling a bit like overkill. I already had a 15 pan MAC neutral palette and added the LM Artist Palette (great for office looks, but not deep enough for bolder ones), Naked 2/3 and now this Inglot 10 pan. None of the shades are exact dupes, but I certainly won't need more for a very very long time.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2013)

Rockin' pink eyes today. Probably too shimmery for the office, but whatever. Like I said, this is the first time I can remember using a m/u product within hours of receiving it. Usually I don't want to mess up the pretty for awhile.
  Base - Make Up For Ever Aqua Shadow 30E
  Inner Lid - Trick
  Outer Lid - Buzz
  Crease - Nooner & Factory
  Outer V - Blackheart 
  Brow - Strange
  Liner - Demolition pencil (may line w/ black when I go to work tonight) & Blackheart on half of bottom lash line


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Rockin' pink eyes today. Probably too shimmery for the office, but whatever. Like I said, this is the first time I can remember using a m/u product within hours of receiving it. Usually I don't want to mess up the pretty for awhile.
> Base - Make Up For Ever Aqua Shadow 30E
> Inner Lid - Trick
> Outer Lid - Buzz
> ...


  Rocking pink eyes today also! I didn't want to touch my palette (got it on Monday via UPS), but finally couldn't hold off anymore today. It's absolutely gorgeous, and I love the shades. I wasn't sure if it was gonna be too light or not warm enough for me (I'm around NC30-35), but oh mahhh gawwdddd, I'm in love !


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 11, 2013)

meker said:


> Just realized the email I had on file I dnt have access to..anyone think I can change my email and still get gift card


  I emailed them regarding it.. call them and tell them the situation, they may be able to help you out.

*Our Holiday Reward Cards have been sent out to our Beauty Insider and VIB clients who were subscribed to Beauty Insider promotional emails on or before 12/3/13. If you signed up for Beauty Insider prior to 12/3/13 and are not subscribed to receive promotional emails, please call us before placing your order so that we may apply the Reward Card to your order. *

  This was taken from the response to my email.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> *♪ waiting... waiting... waiting for my palette ♫*


 Seems like it's taking forever---I just got notice that mine will arrive tomorrow---about time!!!


----------



## meker (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks @vamua703 just called and she said they could apply it over the phone  by of course stock is out. I will try the store tomorrow and she told me to have them call in to apply gift card.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 11, 2013)

Kaori said:


> From UD FB:
> 
> Hey UDers, get ready. Naked3 will be available at Sephora ION Orchard today, December 11th at 7pm. Be one of the first three people in line to purchase Naked3 and you'll score our ultra-luxe Naked gift box— loaded with Naked, Naked2 and Naked3!
> 
> ...


The levels of jealousy because I really would have loved that gift box


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 11, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> For those of us in Canada, Sephora ships to Borderfree and then Borderfree ships to us. I'm still waiting for my shipping notice from BF; Sephora was quick, but BF is not. I'm sure they're busy since many companies (like Pottery Barn) use them.
> 
> Can't wait to get my palette. Like you, my eyeshadow needs will now have been met for a long time. I got my Inglot 'naked' palette yesterday and it's feeling a bit like overkill. I already had a 15 pan MAC neutral palette and added the LM Artist Palette (great for office looks, but not deep enough for bolder ones), Naked 2/3 and now this Inglot 10 pan. None of the shades are exact dupes, but I certainly won't need more for a very very long time.


  I was going to order my palette on line last week, but I know that shipping can be slow, so I will brave the line up tonight at Sephora.   I have the LM pallette too!  I am also trying to justify getting some Inglot shadows especially since they are so accessible by now!


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 11, 2013)

For those of you in Canada that are going to Sephora tonight to get N3, what time are you going to line up?


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2013)

Are the lines really going to be that long? (I'm talking U.S.) When people asked about it at the store the last few days I told them to go online. Ulta and Beauty.com have it, too. Seems easy enough to obtain.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 11, 2013)

Just saw that some stores are doing a pre-sale tonight at 9 pm.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Are the lines really going to be that long? (I'm talking U.S.) When people asked about it at the store the last few days I told them to go online. Ulta and Beauty.com have it, too. Seems easy enough to obtain. :dunno:


In some places where they are having special events they may be (like launch parties). Just depends. Especially if you're trying to get it as a Christmas present and worried that it may sell out and a restock won't happen in time before Christmas. You never can tell...


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 11, 2013)

I tried my palette today. I love it. I threw all the colors on except for 3, just to see how they look. Each shade is so pigmented and compliments my skin. It definitely fills a void I had in my collection. My faves are Buzz, Darkside and Blackheart.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Dec 11, 2013)

Ladies, I've never bought any of the Naked palettes and looking to foray into one. Which do you use the most often?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 11, 2013)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> Ladies, I've never bought any of the Naked palettes and looking to foray into one. Which do you use the most often?


  I own N1 and N2. If I had to pick one I'd go for N2. But I also like some of the colours in N1.  I think it depends a lot on what kind of neutrals you prefer. If you like your cool and warm browns and bronzes, go for N1. If you like taupes and "greiges", N2. If you like rosier neutrals, N3.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 11, 2013)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> Ladies, I've never bought any of the Naked palettes and looking to foray into one. Which do you use the most often?


  I only have Naked 1 currently I never got Naked 2 because I felt it was a bit redundant to have both. So far I've heard the major differences between the two is Naked 1 is warm toned and Naked 2 is cool toned. I'm guessing its a matter of picking the better one for your skintone.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2013)

Do y'all think Naked3 is/would be flattering for those with pinker undertones? I'm thinking NW25/30.


----------



## Britneyc07 (Dec 11, 2013)

These look sooooo pretty. I'm going to try and get this pallet tomorrow at my sephora!


----------



## HauteFace Mimi (Dec 11, 2013)

Picking mine up tonight!!! I can't wait!


----------



## RiriCummings (Dec 11, 2013)

Just got my palette and omgsh can I jus say how freaking amazing Blackheart is! Cannot wait to try these babies! Pics do NOT do this palette justice!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mine just arrived 15mins ago!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 11, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Mine just arrived 15mins ago!


:fluffy: Ernie got her palette! Ernie got her palette! Lol. Yeah I'm in a :silly: mood


----------



## Maha Maven (Dec 11, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> You can still get Hautecore on the 26th with Punk Couture!  I agree though, I'm really sick of MAC and it's "LE" stuff...other companies have LE but they make enough to appease the masses. LE shouldn't mean, sells out in ten minutes, it should just mean, available for a limited time. sigh.


  Exactly! Thanks for the heads up i will be keeping my eyes peeled for that one


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Nevermind


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Do y'all think Naked3 is/would be flattering for those with pinker undertones? I'm thinking NW25/30.


 Good question. I think so. I've only seen swatches but I don't think any shades would give the 'pink eye' look.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> :fluffy: Ernie got her palette! Ernie got her palette! Lol. Yeah I'm in a :silly: mood


  Hehehehheehhe :haha:


----------



## Britneyc07 (Dec 11, 2013)

I've never got a naked pallet but I'm looking forward to getting the 3 tomorrow !


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 11, 2013)

An delivery attempt was made. I was home when it happened. I don't get how I can hear when they knock on my neighbor's door but I can never hear my own. I swear they don't knock. Tomorrow I'm going to sit in front of the door until I have it in my hands.


----------



## meker (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks to all the enablers I'm just leaving sephora and I have my pallette


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Dec 11, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I only have Naked 1 currently I never got Naked 2 because I felt it was a bit redundant to have both. So far I've heard the major differences between the two is Naked 1 is warm toned and Naked 2 is cool toned. I'm guessing its a matter of picking the better one for your skintone.


  Thank you so much ladies. I read your comments earlier and decided to go in store and see for myself. Ulta sent me a 20% off coupon which applied to most Prestige cosmetics except the N3 so I honestly had no intention of getting the 3. I went to the store mainly to compare Naked 1 and 2, and Naked 1 was love at first sight. The colors appealed more to me. Then I noticed the N3 display which was blank and asked the SA if there were any testers to swatch and admire. She said the hadn't put any of the N3s out at all but that it would be going live at 9pm if I wanted to wait around. The store was going to be open from 9-11 for the launch, apparently. It was 8:30 so I said sure! Long story short, 9pm rolled around, they set those beauties up and 20% or not, I knew I wasn't leaving without one. Sooo pretty and worth every penny of that $52. So a few hours later, I'm a proud new owner of 2 Naked palettes.
  I also happened to get my Ulta cyber Monday haul in the mail today and really loved the Lorac Stylist palette that I got for $15. So all around, I'm a happy palette owning lady.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 11, 2013)

I got it!!!! Now to get gifts for my family.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2013)

Grrr i just up uploaded a pic in another thread, and now it's not letting me do it here


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2013)

Not too many people came out in the subzero temps to get Naked3. It looks so pretty and outshines its sisters on display. Tonight I bought the Naked3 double ended pencil. Has anyone grabbed that? Blackheart is so pretty. I may pick up the Naked Basics pencil as well.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 11, 2013)

I really want one of those double ended pencils. Maybe in the next week or so.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 11, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Grrr i just up uploaded a pic in another thread, and now it's not letting me do it here


Yeah....it's acting all funny. I was only able to upload my swatch in the PC thread by switching to Desktop mode to do it and then switching back to mobile after I uploaded the pic. Was working perfectly fine earlier so no idea why it suddenly stopped.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah....it's acting all funny. I was only able to upload my swatch in the PC thread by switching to Desktop mode to do it and then switching back to mobile after I uploaded the pic. Was working perfectly fine earlier so no idea why it suddenly stopped.


  Just did the same over in RiRi. I think they're adjusting a few things so they had to disable a few thingies for a bit maybe :dunno:


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 11, 2013)

Here she is!!!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2013)

This is a palette I could see using almost daily. Forgot there was a brush until I saw your pic. The shader side looks wack. Maybe the blender is decent though. Man, I wanna gift this to my daughter but I don't want it to emphasize the pink in her complexion.


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 12, 2013)

this is my first naked palette. I just looked up naked and naked2 palettes. which palette is your favorite? i'm really considering getting naked. it looks so awesome


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 12, 2013)

The first one is amazing. I skipped the second. Just don't think it's as good as the first.


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Dec 12, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> this is my first naked palette. I just looked up naked and naked2 palettes. which palette is your favorite? i'm really considering getting naked. it looks so awesome


 I love the first Naked palette. I didn't buy the second one.


----------



## vamua703 (Dec 12, 2013)

meker said:


> Thanks @vamua703 just called and she said they could apply it over the phone by of course stock is out. I will try the store tomorrow and she told me to have them call in to apply gift card.


  yay glad I could help!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 12, 2013)

I actually use colors from both the original and Naked 2 together BUT I tend to use Naked 2 more. The answers you get to this really aren't going to be helpful because it's really more of a personal preference. You'd do much better going in store and swatching both Naked and Naked 2 on your skin to see which looks better to you (or which you're more comfortable with).


----------



## MissTT (Dec 12, 2013)

I bought the original and wasn't too moved by 2. They're similar enough to me. 3, however, may end up being my favorite b/c I can wear it more everyday. My first palette was sometimes a little heavy for the office when not mixed with other random lighter shadow shades.


----------



## brittbby (Dec 12, 2013)

Just got my naked 3 and it's gorgeous!!!! Definitely my favorite one... Even though my skin is olive, I feel like naked 1 is a bit too warm on my skin and sucks the life out of it. I preferred naked 2, but now naked 3 had stole my heart. I quite love pinks on my skin tone. I feel like they brighten me up! I really want those double ended eyeliners that coordinate!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 12, 2013)

I went to Sephora today and saw the 3 palette on display. I almost missed the fact that they had the dual liners, too! I almost jumped when I noticed them. I was not expecting Sephora to have it. I got darkside/blackheart. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 12, 2013)

Damn it...thought I was through using my pro discount this year. Might need to revisit the UD website and check out these double ended liners after all. I tried to ignore them since I have the Vault but ya'll are tempting me lol


----------



## brittbby (Dec 12, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Damn it...thought I was through using my pro discount this year. Might need to revisit the UD website and check out these double ended liners after all. I tried to ignore them since I have the Vault but ya'll are tempting me lol


   Do it!!! Hahaha but really the one shontay got is the one I have my eye on!!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 12, 2013)

I used my dual ended pencil today and it wasn't as dark on my eyes as it swatched. I was kind of sad. Especially w/ Blackheart. It may work better if I apply several layers, but that will use the pencil up in no time since UD pencils are so soft and I only have half a shade.


----------



## brittbby (Dec 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I used my dual ended pencil today and it wasn't as dark on my eyes as it swatched. I was kind of sad. Especially w/ Blackheart. It may work better if I apply several layers, but that will use the pencil up in no time since UD pencils are so soft and I only have half a shade.


   Oooooo blackheart is calling to me tho! So sparkly


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 12, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Damn it...thought I was through using my pro discount this year. Might need to revisit the UD website and check out these double ended liners after all. I tried to ignore them since I have the Vault but ya'll are tempting me lol


  What? You have the VAULT, girl. No. Just No.

  (Trying to be a good influence here, don't shoot the messenger, etc).


----------



## Monsy (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 12, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> What? You have the VAULT, girl. No. Just No.  (Trying to be a good influence here, don't shoot the messenger, etc).


Lol...yeah I've had the Vault since it first came out (when they only released 50 and people got mad lol). So I tend to avoid eye pencils because I'm pretty well set lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> this is my first naked palette. I just looked up naked and naked2 palettes. which palette is your favorite? i'm really considering getting naked. it looks so awesome
> Hi there LG---I just got N 3.  I have Naked but like Shontay & MJ, I skipped #2--it seemed redundant.  I've seen some amazing looks created with #3 and I can't wait to wear mine.
> 
> 
> ...


 A Skip for me too!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 12, 2013)

I finally got to see the palette in person. I like it. Both my Ulta and Sephora had plenty of stock  I really like the Naked eye pencils too. I wonder how the Naked Basics pencil will look on the skins since its matte. Does the matte translate when work on lid and waterline??


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 12, 2013)

I got my palette today!!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 12, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my palette today!!!!!


  :cheer:  MissTT, that interesting about your pencil. Mine is super dark, creamy and super pigmented. Actually, when I tried it on I went whoa b/c it was more pigmented than I expected. Blackheart especially. The downside, like you said though is that you have only a mini version of both shades due to it being double ended.


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 12, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my palette today!!!!!


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Dec 12, 2013)

Did any of you guys get palettes that looked swatched? Seriously, I have this same issues with almost every single palette I get from UD. I ordered early on (a few days after the first release), and I don't see how this palette could have been one that was returned. I just think it's manufacturing issues, but it just gets annoying. Not every single color looks that way, just a few, but still....


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 12, 2013)

ninalovesmakeup said:


> Did any of you guys get palettes that looked swatched? Seriously, I have this same issues with almost every single palette I get from UD. I ordered early on (a few days after the first release), and I don't see how this palette could have been one that was returned. I just think it's manufacturing issues, but it just gets annoying. Not every single color looks that way, just a few, but still....


I honestly can't imagine how I can manage to be so lucky to get palettes from so many UD releases, directly from UD...usually part of the first batch....and never end up with any of these issues that I've seen people say that they've had with what they think are manufacturing issues. Not saying that it's not a manufacturing issue. I'm just trying to understand how I've been so lucky so often. Not complaining at all. Considering how OCD I am about how my products look I definitely would notice if there was an issue with my items like some of you seem to be having but I have never had it happen. Have you contacts UD for a replacement? I'm assuming you ordered directly from them (I think I read that right lol).


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, I ordered directly from them for the Naked3 and the Vice 2. I didn't have any issues with the Vice 2, surprisingly. Sometimes I order from Sephora and other times UD directly. I just think it's so weird. I can be OCD sometimes, and I've never had this problem with any other makeup company. If it was a Sephora thing I'd think it'd happen from brands outside of UD and it wouldn't happen with things directly from UD. It took me 3 weeks to get this palette after ordering (due to weather), so I don't want to wait anymore. I just really think it's lack of quality control on UD's part.


----------



## Baby1black (Dec 12, 2013)

My palette came not in perfect condition, part of the first eyeshadow, the  white one, has crumbled edges and there is glue on the side of it and one shadow look like it will fall off but I guess it was not placed nicely to glue. Nothing major however. That was from sephora. Recently my sephora packages are not coming in full shape. I had an issue with a nail polish and a powder foundation coming crumbled all over.


----------



## sh123 (Dec 12, 2013)

I had decided to skip this palette but after seeing all the beautiful swatches that people have been posting I think I may give in!! I have that $15 off at Sephora so I might as well use it on this pallet!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 12, 2013)

I caved. Bought the Naked 3 at Sephora with my $20 off. Then I decided to use my 20% off at Ulta after rethinking the liners. I swatched them and left but then figured it made more sense to get them now on sale rather than later at full price  That was my same reasoning for caving in on the palette at Sephora. I was the main one talking ish about not rushing since it's not LE. This multi purchase day was not in the plan  I'll have to try the liners asap since ULTA has their sorry 30 day policy. I need to make sure they work for me just incase since they don't play.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 12, 2013)

Picked up mine today! Swatches it and it was so pretty, I think I prefer mattes but the no mattes here are nice. I only have the Naked Basics palette & a naked dupe palette by this brand Quo so I'm excited to play around! I didn't get the email for the $15 off but I mentioned it at cash and got it so I was grooving, couldn't say no!


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Dec 12, 2013)

I went to Sephora and picked up another one. It looked way better on the inside, so I'm going to return the one I got from UD.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 13, 2013)

My store didn't have the liners out yet. Whomp, whomp. Guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Dec 13, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my palette today!!!!!


 
@DILLIGAF you and these gifs lmbo they make my day.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 13, 2013)

ninalovesmakeup said:


> I went to Sephora and picked up another one. It looked way better on the inside, so I'm going to return the one I got from UD.


  I didn't think to open my package and check. Which is crazy because I always check my stuff.  I need to do that today. Anyone have problems with Ulta or just the ones from Sephora?


----------



## MissTT (Dec 13, 2013)

@DILLIGAF We're changing your name To SILLI - GIF


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Dec 13, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


> I'll have to try the liners asap since ULTA has their sorry 30 day policy. I need to make sure they work for me just incase since they don't play.


  I thought Ulta was 60 days.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my palette today!!!!!


   Dilligaf you have me cracking up with this!  Now I'm sitting here doing it---my palette arrived yesterday!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 13, 2013)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> I thought Ulta was 60 days.


  Oh is it? Even better. I didn't double check the receipt I just went by what the lady told me at checkout


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> @DILLIGAF We're changing your name To SILLI - GIF






Good one!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 13, 2013)

You will love it, Medgal. I also think you're going to make some gorgeous looks with the palette. I threw an unplanned one together today with minimal effort. I told myself I would just apply 1 or 2 shades from the palette so I could run out the door, but it's just so easy that I just kept adding more. I've never been this inspired by a palette.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 13, 2013)

LOVE this thing!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 13, 2013)

Leaving Borderfree... hurry, hurry little palette!!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 13, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Leaving Borderfree... hurry, hurry little palette!!


  LOL - mine too! Sephora shipped it out last Friday, and BF just shipped. Hopefully Tuesday; it's usually two business days.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 13, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> LOL - mine too! Sephora shipped it out last Friday, and BF just shipped. Hopefully Tuesday; it's usually two business days.


  Yeah, I'm thinking it will probably be Tuesday unless they really go all out with weekend delivery. 

  edit: 300 posts! lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> @DILLIGAF We're changing your name To SILLI - GIF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm going to put her to work tonight. This is the perfect compliment to my Naked 1 palette


----------



## LiliV (Dec 13, 2013)

My palette came in this week and I've been wearing it every day since!  I really love the colors on my skintone and they also seem to go really well with the lipstick colors I like to wear


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 13, 2013)

I can't wait to play with my palette tomorrow. I've been exhausted all week with finals and work, so I'm hoping to finally do a full look with it. I am tempted by that Blackheart pencil too, but I think it'll be a few months before I have the energy to get to a mall


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 13, 2013)

I got Naked 1 and didn't love it. I got Naked 2 and liked it more than 1, but wasn't blown away, even though it was complimentary on me.. I wasn't that interested in Naked 3, because I don't really do pinks, but I couldn't not get it, because I'm OCD about my collection.. I'm pleasantly surprised! I'm wearing a few of the shadows tonight. They're really unique shades, for being neutrals. 

  I will get a bit of use out of this one, and glad I picked it up. 

  For reference, I'm NW15 with hazel green eyes, and black hair.


----------



## chola (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello


  does anyone knows how much costs this palette in Canada/Sephora? Would appreciate it if you could give the answer to this question


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 14, 2013)

chola said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> does anyone knows how much costs this palette in Canada/Sephora? Would appreciate it if you could give the answer to this question


  I believe it was $62!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok someone talk me out of the Naked 3 pencil.


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 14, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok someone talk me out of the Naked 3 pencil. :shock:


 If you have the palette, you can use a liner brush to almost replicate the liners... right? How about this - I'll get the liner and let you know.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2013)

thejwlife said:


> If you have the palette, you can use a liner brush to almost replicate the liners... right? How about this - I'll get the liner and let you know.


  Sounds like a plan


----------



## Taina165 (Dec 14, 2013)

I got my naked 3 yay can't wait to play with the colors! :nanas:


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 14, 2013)

Okay I either need to decide to order this palette or gift up my sephora gift card thing since it expires after tomorrow. Ahh decisions


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 14, 2013)

I just came from Ulta (went to pick up some Zoya quick Dry Drops) and a woman in line tried to clean them out of all of their Naked 3 palettes! She took all of the ones they had on the floor (she had maybe 12 palettes). And when she saw them put some more out while she was paying she sent her daughter over to the display to pick some more up. No clue what she is planning on doing with them but good grief! There are going to be some mad people trying to come in and buy one later lol


----------



## Kaori (Dec 14, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I just came from Ulta (went to pick up some Zoya quick Dry Drops) and a woman in line tried to clean them out of all of their Naked 3 palettes! She took all of the ones they had on the floor (she had maybe 12 palettes). And when she saw them put some more out while she was paying she sent her daughter over to the display to pick some more up. No clue what she is planning on doing with them but good grief! There are going to be some mad people trying to come in and buy one later lol


thats crazy, I wonder if she was one of those evilbayers o.o


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 14, 2013)

Kaori said:


> thats crazy, I wonder if she was one of those evilbayers o.o


I wondered that but it's insane if she is...it's not that difficult to obtain now. Maybe she's just really, really generous lol. Or she's a reseller to somewhere that UD doesn't sell. No clue


----------



## Kaori (Dec 14, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I wondered that but it's insane if she is...it's not that difficult to obtain now. Maybe she's just really, really generous lol. Or she's a reseller to somewhere that UD doesn't sell. No clue


  True, she may be reselling to China etc since it's hard to get real UD there.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Dec 14, 2013)

I am patiently waiting for Sephora to restock. I love the rosy gold shades.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2013)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I am patiently waiting for Sephora to restock. I love the rosy gold shades.


  Call some stores. My local Sephora has so much in stock currently.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 14, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok someone talk me out of the Naked 3 pencil. :shock:


  I have that liner..  Get the liner. :getyou:


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 14, 2013)

Britneyc07 said:


> I've never got a naked pallet but I'm looking forward to getting the 3 tomorrow !


  You're going to love it.Your complexion is amazing btw.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 14, 2013)

I love those shades as well!  There are so many UD palette shades that I wish would be made perm, especially out of this palette.  





bobbiedoll03 said:


> I am patiently waiting for Sephora to restock. I love the rosy gold shades.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 14, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my palette today!!!!!


  I love you for posting this gif. You don't understand. lmao.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 14, 2013)

Kaori said:


> thats crazy, I wonder if she was one of those evilbayers o.o


  I really wish they would put limits on things so close to Christmas. I was on UDs page earlier and so many people are still trying to get it or waiting for it and it's out of stock most places.


----------



## Britneyc07 (Dec 14, 2013)

Awe thank yew so much Hun!


----------



## AniBEE (Dec 14, 2013)

I just played with this palette in store today at Sephora... sadly I wasn't wowed by the colour range to take the plunge just yet but almost half the woman in the check out had it. lol

  It just seamed a little monotone to me with a few stand out shades with Trick, and Darkside. I know this is not LE so I can wait.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 14, 2013)

Go figure. I just noticed it's sold out online at sephora and my closest sephora says they're out. Guess the store locator is wrong. Can I give away my sephora discount reward?


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 14, 2013)

That store locator is complete bullshit. It's made me go to the store in search of items that weren't there way too many times. I don't even bother anymore.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 14, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> That store locator is complete bullshit. It's made me go to the store in search of items that weren't there way too many times. I don't even bother anymore.


 Really?! Wow... I never shop there anymore so I thought it would be accurate! Especially with the "within 24 hours" ain't that some shit


----------



## brittbby (Dec 14, 2013)

I've had pretty good luck with the store locator. Sometimes it's not on display and associates will be too lazy to go look in the back and just say they don't have it, but I will just go ask another more willing associate. I've walked away with my product everytime... But I can imagine there are flaws in the system... Theft, etc.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 14, 2013)

brittbby said:


> I've had pretty good luck with the store locator. Sometimes it's not on display and associates will be too lazy to go look in the back and just say they don't have it, but I will just go ask another more willing associate. I've walked away with my product everytime... But I can imagine there are flaws in the system... Theft, etc.


 They had taken the sample down and I asked if they even received it. They said they completely sold out so I'm guessing they're right though that mall is less than competent lol


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 15, 2013)

I stopped in Ulta yesterday (I got a 20% off coupon - the good kind) and they had it in the UD display, on the end cap, and an entire table full. If you're still looking - check there.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 15, 2013)

brittbby said:


> I've had pretty good luck with the store locator. Sometimes it's not on display and associates will be too lazy to go look in the back and just say they don't have it, but I will just go ask another more willing associate. I've walked away with my product everytime... But I can imagine there are flaws in the system... Theft, etc.


  Same with me. I always call the store first though, and a lot of the time, the associate tells me a new item isn't on display, but they have it and will hold it behind the register for me.


----------



## missboss82 (Dec 15, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> They had taken the sample down and I asked if they even received it. They said they completely sold out so I'm guessing they're right though that mall is less than competent lol


  If your Macy's carries Urban Decay, you can also try there.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 15, 2013)

missboss82 said:


> If your Macy's carries Urban Decay, you can also try there.


I wanted to use the coupon. If anyone wants it before it expires tonight let me know


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 15, 2013)

New to post on this thread.  I got n3 for christmas, it just sits under my tree. Calling me. Anticipation is a killer.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 15, 2013)

Uptownbackinit said:


> New to post on this thread.  I got n3 for christmas, it just sits under my tree. Calling me. Anticipation is a killer.


 You're telling me! I know my hubby hasn't bought it yet so I'm like maybe I'll just pick it up. He wants me to wait lol


----------



## bvenice1920 (Dec 16, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here's another one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @DILLIGAF your gifs give me life!!!!


----------



## Kaori (Dec 16, 2013)

Naked3 is back in stock at sephora.com


----------



## thejwlife (Dec 16, 2013)

Got the email about restock if anyone is waiting - or still hasn't used their gift card for Sephora.


----------



## blushandlaugh (Dec 16, 2013)

My sister has managed to get a Naked 3 for me in the store where she works (they had so few they sold to staff only). So now I just have to wait to go home for Christmas so I can play with it! I absolutely cannot wait to spend time with my palette over the holidays, eh,and my family too of course!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 16, 2013)

If you are in Chicago Ulta in norridge has tons of them. We got shipment of 350 palettes


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 16, 2013)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Anticipation is a killer.


  Ugh me tooo!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Dec 16, 2013)

KrystalAnne said:


> Ugh me tooo!


 Lol, just one more week!    





Beautybuyer said:


> You're telling me! I know my hubby hasn't bought it yet so I'm like maybe I'll just pick it up. He wants me to wait lol


 Lol, my hubby is who got mine.  I hope yours gets you one!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Dec 16, 2013)

I called my ulta to see if they had it. My hubby got all mad, guess he already bought it. How sweet. Clearly I have no patience lol


----------



## msmid (Dec 17, 2013)

i looove the colors in this naked palette.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautybuyer said:


> I called my ulta to see if they had it. My hubby got all mad, guess he already bought it. How sweet. Clearly I have no patience lol


  haha, I told my mom that I bought it, and she goes "NO YOU DIDN'T! You didn't, did you?!" 

  I was just testing her to make sure I don't really need to buy it. I WANT IT!


----------



## missboss82 (Dec 18, 2013)

Uptownbackinit said:


> New to post on this thread.  I got n3 for christmas, it just sits under my tree. Calling me. Anticipation is a killer.


   I feel the exact same way, my sister got me this palette for Christmas and I promised I wouldn't use it until then.


----------



## mpurek (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my Naked 3 to come in the mail and the wait is killing me! I went into Sephora yesterday to see if I can get another one as a Christmas present and of course they are sold out. One of the girls working told me that they've sold 7000 AT THE STORE in the past week. I don't know how that is possible..


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 18, 2013)

mpurek said:


> I'm still waiting for my Naked 3 to come in the mail and the wait is killing me! I went into Sephora yesterday to see if I can get another one as a Christmas present and of course they are sold out. One of the girls working told me that they've sold 7000 AT THE STORE in the past week. I don't know how that is possible..  :shock:


Why would you think that it's not possible? Unless you live in an extremely small town 7,000 isn't a terribly high number and isn't impossible although maybe she meant 700? Either way...if they had that many in stock and you live in a highly populated city it's entirely possible her number is true. You never know


----------



## mpurek (Dec 18, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Why would you think that it's not possible? Unless you live in an extremely small town 7,000 isn't a terribly high number and isn't impossible although maybe she meant 700? Either way...if they had that many in stock and you live in a highly populated city it's entirely possible her number is true. You never know


  Yes you're right but I was still taken back when she told me because it is quite a bit especially for one store to receive that much stock. I guess I was just imagining 7,000 palettes in their back room


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 18, 2013)

mpurek said:


> Yes you're right but I was still taken back when she told me because it is quite a bit especially for one store to receive that much stock. I guess I was just imagining 7,000 palettes in their back room :eyelove:


It would be a Naked palette heaven to see a stockroom packed like that though lol


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh my gosh. I expected to like this, but it way exceeds my expectations. It's absolutely gorgeous and the shades are ridiculously flattering. I'm very warm-toned and I haven't historically reached for pinks, but I love this so much that I'm kind of sorry I bought N2 and at least one of my Inglot palettes. I will wear this again and again and again. The shades are buttery (with the exception of Dust) and pigmented and I love almost all of them. 

  This is a great purchase. I waited ages for it but it was worth it.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 19, 2013)

I finally saw the palette in person. It is prettier than I imagined, and I would say I like it more than Naked 1 and 2. Naked 1 looks too warm to me, while I don't like the colour placement in 2. Too bad Sephora only launched it after the 20% off sale, and I'm in no hurry to own it so I'll wait a while and see if it haunts me.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 19, 2013)

I love my Naked3 more than any of the neutral palette's own(Naked 1 and theBalms's Nude 'Tude primarily). I love it even more because it was only $36 thanks to Sephora's $20 off $50 (VIB) beauty insider gift card! So glad it launched before those expired, I got it online the second it released with my sale code. I've been using it practically every day! Which is unheard of for me, as I generally like lots of color!


----------



## katred (Dec 19, 2013)

I was going to wait, but I caved. I went to Sephora yesterday and they were in stock... I couldn't possibly resist. I used a few of the shades this morning and I was afraid that it was a little too pink around my eyes, but there's enough brown that it works really well. Love this palette and am looking forward to playing with it a lot over the holidays! Now I feel like I have to get Naked 2, so that I have a complete set.


----------



## ohmissdee (Dec 20, 2013)

I lost my naked2 so I"m so excited to get this one!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 20, 2013)

katred said:


> I was going to wait, but I caved. I went to Sephora yesterday and they were in stock... I couldn't possibly resist. I used a few of the shades this morning and I was afraid that it was a little too pink around my eyes, but there's enough brown that it works really well. Love this palette and am looking forward to playing with it a lot over the holidays! Now I feel like I have to get Naked 2, so that I have a complete set.


  would love to see your looks with this one
  and i think naked 2 would look good on you


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 20, 2013)

Monsy said:


> would love to see your looks with this one
> and i think naked 2 would look good on you


  I like Naked 2 (but love Naked 3). I find N2 more monotone somehow; maybe I just need to play with it more. I love taupes, but I like adding a warmer matte into the mix with the palette. It may just be because I have strong yellow undertones. I've been using Inglot matte shades with N2 to create looks, whereas I like N3 all on its own.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 20, 2013)

i have exactly the same problem audrey. i need darker warm matte shadow because i am struggling with naked 2 only on it's own


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 20, 2013)

Monsy said:


> i have exactly the same problem audrey. i need darker warm matte shadow because i am struggling with naked 2 only on it's own


  I've been using some of the warm mattes from my Inglot palettes either as a lid or transition colour and that helps a lot. (Please excuse the deep scratch from a pin in the second Inglot palette - trying to get the &*%# individual shadows out once in the palette is a royal pain).



 
  PS - I think the bottom Inglot palette (bought before I received Naked 3) shows how much I naturally gravitate to those kind of tones. While there are (surprisingly) no dupes between the two, there's no question that there are similarities in the undertones.


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 20, 2013)

love the second inglot palette, can you please post the numbers of the shadows?


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 20, 2013)

nazih09 said:


> love the second inglot palette, can you please post the numbers of the shadows?


  If you click the picture you can see the numbers more clearly.

  row 1: 390, 341, 360, 337, 344
  row 2: 154, 397, 402, 409, 423

  Hope that helps. I love Inglot, their products are awesome.


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 20, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> If you click the picture you can see the numbers more clearly.
> 
> row 1: 390, 341, 360, 337, 344
> row 2: 154, 397, 402, 409, 423
> ...


   thank you so much!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 21, 2013)

Duplicate post. Novocaine Dreams beat me to it!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Dec 21, 2013)

Here are my swatches. I also have review posted on my youtube channel _ link in about me.


----------



## BrinaBoo10 (Dec 24, 2013)

Love N3!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 25, 2013)

Audrey, I'm going to duplicate your Inglot palette.  It's so beautiful.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 25, 2013)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Audrey, I'm going to duplicate your Inglot palette. It's so beautiful.


  Let me post some swatches for you before you do. It can be hard to tell what the colours look like from the pic. I don't have time to do it today but I will in the next couple of days.


----------



## idieslove (Dec 28, 2013)

*sigh*


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 28, 2013)

idieslove said:


> *sigh*


  Thats a bummer. But nothing a little glue can't fix.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 28, 2013)

idieslove said:


> *sigh*





erine1881 said:


> Thats a bummer. But nothing a little glue can't fix.


Yeah. Just glue it back in. The glue loosened up. That's all. I know it sucks but it's something that can be easily fixed and doesn't affect the shadows.


----------



## idieslove (Dec 28, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yeah. Just glue it back in. The glue loosened up. That's all. I know it sucks but it's something that can be easily fixed and doesn't affect the shadows.


 Yeah, i was going to return it but it was a gift from my sis, I glued it back . I heard it happened to a few people.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 28, 2013)

idieslove said:


> Yeah, i was going to return it but it was a gift from my sis, I glued it back . I heard it happened to a few people.


It happened recently to my Naked 1 palette. I've had it for awhile though...but the glue can loosen from temperature...in cases where it happens to a new palette it's probably just that there wasn't enough glue used in those particular spaces. I doubt heat was the issue but that's a possibility too. Either way there's definitely no need to return it. If the shadows were damaged that would be different. If you had returned it a perfectly fine palette would have been trashed over something as simple as gluing the shadows back into place.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 28, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> It happened recently to my Naked 1 palette. I've had it for awhile though...but the glue can loosen from temperature...in cases where it happens to a new palette it's probably just that there wasn't enough glue used in those particular spaces. I doubt heat was the issue but that's a possibility too. Either way there's definitely no need to return it. If the shadows were damaged that would be different. If you had returned it a perfectly fine palette would have been trashed over something as simple as gluing the shadows back into place.


  Exactly. I had ordered the Mary-Loumanizer from Kohls online and it arrived with the pan completely loose from compact. When i lifted it up i could see that there was never any glue applied at all. I popped in some superglue and it's good as new!


----------



## Trigger (Dec 29, 2013)

I still have not purchased this palette yet. I want it. However I do question UD quality my shadow pans always come unglued. They need better packaging. But they are my fav eyeshadow brand.


----------



## Trigger (Dec 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Exactly. I had ordered the Mary-Loumanizer from Kohls online and it arrived with the pan completely loose from compact. When i lifted it up i could see that there was never any glue applied at all. I popped in some superglue and it's good as new!


But for the price no work should be needed. Just saying.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 29, 2013)

Trigger said:


> But for the price no work should be needed. Just saying.


  It's just random tho. Processing machines run out of glue. I came across mac shadows while stocking that it happened to. It's not like all of the products that were manufactured were loose in the compact. It happens.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Dec 29, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> It's just random tho. Processing machines run out of glue. I came across mac shadows while stocking that it happened to. It's not like all of the products that were manufactured were loose in the compact. It happens.


Exactly! Stuff happens. It's man made...and man makes mistakes.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am loving my Naked 3 palette! Its a beautiful palette! I also got the naked3 eyeliner today and love it too


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 30, 2013)

Dear Urban Decay,
  I would make me very, very, very happy if you were to release Nooner as an individual shadow. This shadow makes me happy and I'm sure makes other users just as giddy. This has become a go to color for me with a darker color in the crease and maybe a darker rich purple in the outer v. It's a no brainer for what to throw on my face in a pinch. So yes this needed its own pot.
  Sincerely,
  Me Your Neighborhood Makeup Addict.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Dec 30, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Dear Urban Decay,
> I would make me very, very, very happy if you were to release Nooner as an individual shadow. This shadow makes me happy and I'm sure makes other users just as giddy. This has become a go to color for me with a darker color in the crease and maybe a darker rich purple in the outer v. It's a no brainer for what to throw on my face in a pinch. So yes this needed its own pot.
> Sincerely,
> Me Your Neighborhood Makeup Addict.


  I so very much agree


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 30, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Exactly! Stuff happens. It's man made...and man makes mistakes.


 
  So true. I've gotten less than perfect packaging from brands from Cover Girl to Chanel. Unless the product itself is damaged or the packaging is a real mess, it's not worth my time or effort to return.
  A few loose shadows? Glue them back in and move on.  Been there done that.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 3, 2014)

i returned my N3 palette because I kept hearing people say it wasn't WOC friendly. I am a NC50 in Mac and now I am so pissed because I don't have this palette


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 3, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i returned my N3 palette because I kept hearing people say it wasn't WOC friendly. I am a NC50 in Mac and now I am so pissed because I don't have this palette


You returned it based on what others said instead of trying it yourself when you had it? :nono: No clue why people would claim it wasn't WOC friendly. Most people that make claims like that tend to not have even tried the palette or just weren't that good at applying their makeup lol


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 3, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> You returned it based on what others said instead of trying it yourself when you had it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I did and I just got out of the hospital so I really didn't want to mess with it and I was so high on my medication. Now, i'm feeling better and wished I would have kept it.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 3, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> I did and I just got out of the hospital so I really didn't want to mess with it and I was so high on my medication. Now, i'm feeling better and wished I would have kept it.


Awwww....well you're forgiven for your mistake lol. Hope you're doing better now.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 3, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i returned my N3 palette because I kept hearing people say it wasn't WOC friendly. I am a NC50 in Mac and now I am so pissed because I don't have this palette


  IIRC most of the people that swatched it on here were WOC and they loved it!


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> IIRC most of the people that swatched it on here were WOC and they loved it!


  i'm beating myself up now.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 3, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i'm beating myself up now.


  It seems that all three naked palettes are back in stock on UD website so don't worry about returning it, it's still here <3 Also UD should have 20% off sale this spring, february I think, so you may be able to score it with a discount  or 15% discount at sephora around april


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 3, 2014)

Kaori said:


> It seems that all three naked palettes are back in stock on UD website so don't worry about returning it, it's still here <3 Also UD should have 20% off sale this spring, february I think, so you may be able to score it with a discount  or 15% discount at sephora around april


  thanks.


----------



## macgirl006 (Jan 3, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i returned my N3 palette because I kept hearing people say it wasn't WOC friendly. I am a NC50 in Mac and now I am so pissed because I don't have this palette


 Funny, I reviewed the palette before purchasing and came across the same claim. I even read there was too much fall out but went ahead and bought anyway. Alot of times when other people dislike a makeup product, I buy it anyways especially when my gut tells me I can work with it.Long story short, I love UD3. I hope u get it Lou!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> You returned it based on what others said instead of trying it yourself when you had it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Or used a qtip to swatch (no shade).....REALLY! After which they gave a negative review of UD N3....So consider the source before you make a decision.

  I'm a woman of color and N3 is by far my favorite of the 3.....


----------



## bvenice1920 (Jan 6, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Or used a qtip to swatch (no shade).....REALLY! After which they gave a negative review of UD N3....So consider the source before you make a decision.
> 
> I'm a woman of color and N3 is by far my favorite of the 3.....











 I know that for some people it just didn't work but a lot just returned it with out really getting into it. I love mine and I find that using them foiled is soooooooooo freaking cute.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

bvenice1920 said:


> I know that for some people it just didn't work but a lot just returned it with out really getting into it. I love mine and I find that using them foiled is soooooooooo freaking cute.


  Foiled! That's a great idea....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 7, 2014)

alright, so I was lucky enough to get this palette for christmas (actually hubby told me he bought it for me back in November so I'd stop worrying about it). I've been wearing it 90% of the time I wear makeup nowadays and it's BY FAR my fave of the three Naked's! I do find it to be more cool toned and the pink shades flatter my eyes and skintone quite a lot. LOVE LOVE this!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 8, 2014)

So far I like the naked 3 however it does have some fallout in comparison to the previous versions.


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 8, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i'm beating myself up now.


  It's back in stock on sephora if you're still wanting to get it.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 8, 2014)

miss0annette said:


> It's back in stock on sephora if you're still wanting to get it.


thanks hun, i just ordered it


----------



## bvenice1920 (Jan 9, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> So far I like the naked 3 however it does have some fallout in comparison to the previous versions.


  I agree with the fall out. With the more glittery shades I just use a bit of fix plus on my brush and foil them and I have little to no fall out at that point. Hope that helps.


----------



## mommyluvsmac (Jan 9, 2014)

Girl go b





LouGarner said:


> i returned my N3 palette because I kept hearing people say it wasn't WOC friendly. I am a NC50 in Mac and now I am so pissed because I don't have this palette


girl go back and get it bc it's beautiful on us I'm nw43 and I LOVE it the colors show well!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 9, 2014)

bvenice1920 said:


> I agree with the fall out. With the more glittery shades I just use a bit of fix plus on my brush and foil them and I have little to no fall out at that point. Hope that helps.


 I'm just surprised by the fallout from UD because naked and naked 2 has none. Which makes me wonder why this palette has it. Overall it still a beautiful palette but I'm very meticulous about where I spend and I just expected no fallout from them.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 9, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I'm just surprised by the fallout from UD because naked and naked 2 has none. Which makes me wonder why this palette has it. Overall it still a beautiful palette but I'm very meticulous about where I spend and I just expected no fallout from them.


There are plenty of UD colors that have fallout (their glitter heavy colors usually) so unless you haven't really used too many of their shadows it shouldn't be a shock to come across some that may have it. Fallout doesn't mean poor quality automatically. If it's a glittery shadow then you are almost guaranteed to have some degree of fallout. There are ways to combat that if it's really bad (glitter base, a tacky primer or base, application technique adjustments for example) but it just depends. Also, if you're referring to one of the softer more buttery like shadows giving you fallout the issue could very well be the brush you're using or the amount of product that you're picking up on your brush. Really just depends. Not saying that you're doing anything wrong. Just some things to consider.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 9, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> There are plenty of UD colors that have fallout (their glitter heavy colors usually) so unless you haven't really used too many of their shadows it shouldn't be a shock to come across some that may have it. Fallout doesn't mean poor quality automatically. If it's a glittery shadow then you are almost guaranteed to have some degree of fallout. There are ways to combat that if it's really bad (glitter base, a tacky primer or base, application technique adjustments for example) but it just depends. Also, if you're referring to one of the softer more buttery like shadows giving you fallout the issue could very well be the brush you're using or the amount of product that you're picking up on your brush. Really just depends. Not saying that you're doing anything wrong. Just some things to consider.


 Hi there, I don't use singles from UD or any of their glittery shadows other than the UD naked franchise palettes. I did have the Alice in wonderland but sold it due to the colors not really being for me. IMO I feel the amount money I spend on full retail price makeup (no pro discount), I shld get exactly what I'm looking for and one of them being not having to deal with little to no fallout. I'm also a firm believer in quality brushes that I only utilize with my makeup application. Can't have poor brushes expecting great applications in my opinion of course. I'm comparing my naked 3 to the previous editions I have currently and I was just disappointed with the looseness in some of the shadows (not all) when picking up the product with my brush. Not too long ago, I tried illamasqua shadows for the first time and it was a powdery mess! There are very few brands I stick with that I can say the quality of the shadow equates to the price tag and that's not always the case with high end cosmetics.  Brushes I use are Mac, Nars, hakuhodo, hourglass and a few Chanel (brush addict)!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 9, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Hi there, I don't use singles from UD or any of their glittery shadows other than the UD naked franchise palettes. I did have the Alice in wonderland but sold it due to the colors not really being for me. IMO I feel the amount money I spend on full retail price makeup (no pro discount), I shld get exactly what I'm looking for and one of them being not having to deal with little to no fallout. I'm also a firm believer in quality brushes that I only utilize with my makeup application. Can't have poor brushes expecting great applications in my opinion of course. I'm comparing my naked 3 to the previous editions I have currently and I was just disappointed with the looseness in some of the shadows (not all) when picking up the product with my brush. Not too long ago, I tried illamasqua shadows for the first time and it was a powdery mess! There are very few brands I stick with that I can say the quality of the shadow equates to the price tag and that's not always the case with high end cosmetics.  Brushes I use are Mac, Nars, hakuhodo and a few Chanel.


Understood but something else you should realize...even though it doesn't feel like a discount considering the price paid you actually did get a discount of sorts. These are full sized shadows (as far as weight and volume). With that in mind you would pay $18 per shadow if you could recreate the palette ($216 total). Yes, you paid full retail if you didn't take advantage of the sephora coupon like a lot of others were able to but in general the UD palettes aren't eligible for pro discount so unless picked up during one of their 20% sales everyone pays about the same for it.   But ultimately what I was getting at is that in some cases application technique can be the issue...all kinds of things. If you feel like it's a quality issue then it's possible but in the case of UD shadows, which I work with a lot both in single form and from various palettes the formula is buttery soft for a lot of the shadows. That's not a poor quality flag...it is in fact intentional and requires less product pickup when applying or you will have fallout from having too much on your brush. In that case it doesn't matter how high quality your brushes are if you have too much product on them. I personally prefer working with more buttery textured formulas (it's why MAC's Veluxe Pearl is one of my fave of their formulas) versus stiffer formulas generally. Not everyone will love that and it sounds like you aren't a fan of that formula. Trust me when I say out of all makeup I am an eye shadow snob and always have been lol. I am extremely picky about the shadows I use and their formulas so I completely understand that. None of what I said was an attack on you or your tools. They were general possibilities listed that were something to just consider. May or may not apply to you. Ultimately, if you don't like it you just don't like it. I don't work for UD so I have nothing to gain from trying to convince you otherwise. Other than having a pro discount with UD (which like I said, can't be used on most palettes or sets so it didn't save me any money on this palette) I don't get anything from them but an opportunity to spend my hard earned money just like the next person.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 9, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Understood but something else you should realize...even though it doesn't feel like a discount considering the price paid you actually did get a discount of sorts. These are full sized shadows (as far as weight and volume). With that in mind you would pay $18 per shadow if you could recreate the palette ($216 total). Yes, you paid full retail if you didn't take advantage of the sephora coupon like a lot of others were able to but in general the UD palettes aren't eligible for pro discount so unless picked up during one of their 20% sales everyone pays about the same for it.   But ultimately what I was getting at is that in some cases application technique can be the issue...all kinds of things. If you feel like it's a quality issue then it's possible but in the case of UD shadows, which I work with a lot both in single form and from various palettes the formula is buttery soft for a lot of the shadows. That's not a poor quality flag...it is in fact intentional and requires less product pickup when applying or you will have fallout from having too much on your brush. In that case it doesn't matter how high quality your brushes are if you have too much product on them. I personally prefer working with more buttery textured formulas (it's why MAC's Veluxe Pearl is one of my fave of their formulas) versus stiffer formulas generally. Not everyone will love that and it sounds like you aren't a fan of that formula. Trust me when I say out of all makeup I am an eye shadow snob and always have been lol. I am extremely picky about the shadows I use and their formulas so I completely understand that. None of what I said was an attack on you or your tools. They were general possibilities listed that were something to just consider. May or may not apply to you. Ultimately, if you don't like it you just don't like it. I don't work for UD so I have nothing to gain from trying to convince you otherwise. Other than having a pro discount with UD (which like I said, can't be used on most palettes or sets so it didn't save me any money on this palette) I don't get anything from them but an opportunity to spend my hard earned money just like the next person.


 No pun intended. I did not feel attacked. I completely understand everyone has their own pet peeve about their likes and dislikes. Mine are fallout! lol I've been doing makeup so long, I just know what I like and I'm sure the same with you as I can tell. I mentioned pro discount with all makeup purchases...I know that can be easier because makeup in general esp high-end can be expensive. As for the naked 3 palette...technique can minimize fallout but in the end it's still there and something I personally can do without. I opted out of returning because it really is a pretty palette and I can manage the fallout, I just did not expect it. All in all I give it a B+ and if a naked 4 surfaces in the future....they will get another $50 bucks from me! lol I did not use my 20% because I purchased it directly from UD site on their launch day and discount was not available at the time. But great for those that were able to utilize their discount. Again I don't do singles from UD just prefer their naked palettes for now. There are few brands I buy singes from over their palettes because they are my favorites for that reason primarily.  Thank you again for your observation


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if you're familiar with bobbi brown shadows but they're shadows I love and almost all of her eyeshadows. I find some of her shadows buttery soft (not all) when using them. Depending on the finish you get from her brand. So I'm very comfortable w/ buttery shadows versus stiff hard ones I've worked with.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 9, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I'm not sure if you're familiar with bobbi brown shadows but they're shadows I love and almost all of her eyeshadows. I find some of her shadows buttery soft (not all) when using them. Depending on the finish you get from her brand. So I'm very comfortable w/ buttery shadows versus stiff hard ones I've worked with.


Yes I'm familiar with her shadows but none I have used have quite been on the same level of buttery soft as UD shadows,  some Inglot, and perhaps Shu Umera (just a few I'm thinking of right off hand). Not that it's a bad thing lol. I just haven't come across any that were as equally soft as of yet.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 9, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yes I'm familiar with her shadows but none I have used have quite been on the same level of buttery soft as UD shadows,  some Inglot, and perhaps Shu Umera (just a few I'm thinking of right off hand). Not that it's a bad thing lol. I just haven't come across any that were as equally soft as of yet.


 I'm more a neutral kinda girl and that's what I get from bobbi brown. But I do like UD and what they bring in their quality of shadows. Most of my purchases are from their setting prays! No one else is bringing it better at the moment. Ingot was just too pigmented for my taste (weird I know). I sold my 20 pan palette from them. lol


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 9, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I'm more a neutral kinda girl and that's what I get from bobbi brown. But I do like UD and what they bring in their quality of shadows. Most of my purchases are from their setting prays! No one else is bringing it better at the moment. Ingot was just too pigmented for my taste (weird I know). I sold my 20 pan palette from them too. lol


I've seen some great neutral palettes people have put together from Inglot. My Inglot shadows are in my kit so I don't use them too often for personal use but most of the colors I have from them are pretty tame. But yes they are very pigmented....which works out well for photos lol. One of the colors I used on a bridal party stood out amazingly in the pictures. Lucked out on having the color since they decided at the last minute that they wanted their shadow to be the same color as the dresses lol


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 9, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I've seen some great neutral palettes people have put together from Inglot. My Inglot shadows are in my kit so I don't use them too often for personal use but most of the colors I have from them are pretty tame. But yes they are very pigmented....which works out well for photos lol. One of the colors I used on a bridal party stood out amazingly in the pictures. Lucked out on having the color since they decided at the last minute that they wanted their shadow to be the same color as the dresses lol


 You want color on the lid, ingot def has it! lol


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 9, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I'm not sure if you're familiar with bobbi brown shadows but they're shadows I love and almost all of her eyeshadows. I find some of her shadows buttery soft (not all) when using them. Depending on the finish you get from her brand. So I'm very comfortable w/ buttery shadows versus stiff hard ones I've worked with.


  I've tried a lot of different eyeshadow brands from Cover Girl to Chanel and have had the worst luck with Bobbi Brown. I've tried the singles and palettes and found them to be poorly pigmented, especially considering the price BB charges. I've had some fallout with the more shimmery UD shades but I've found the quality and value to be among the best. I don't think fallout is a sign of poor quality, it's just a result of having shimmer or glitter in the shadow. I've had fallout issues with MAC and Kat Von D as well as UD.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 9, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> I've tried a lot of different eyeshadow brands from Cover Girl to Chanel and have had the worst luck with Bobbi Brown. I've tried the singles and palettes and found them to be poorly pigmented, especially considering the price BB charges. I've had some fallout with the more shimmery UD shades but I've found the quality and value to be among the best. I don't think fallout is a sign of poor quality, it's just a result of having shimmer or glitter in the shadow. I've had fallout issues with MAC and Kat Von D as well as UD.


 I agree there are various brands with fall outs in their shadows nor am I saying bobbi brown did not meet the bill with fallout among the many. I never stated UD or any brand has poor quality shadows due to fallout. The other member replied with mentioning shadow fallouts not being deemed as poor quality. I myself never mentioned anything being poor quality, just stated Ive experienced fallout with my shadows in this recent UD palette. Everyone else will interpret what they will and that is okay We all love makeup nonetheless and that's what is most important.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 9, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I agree there are various brands with fall outs in their shadows nor am I saying bobbi brown did not meet the bill with fallout among the many. I never stated UD or any brand has poor quality shadows due to fallout. The other member replied with mentioning shadow fallouts not being deemed as poor quality. I myself never mentioned anything being poor quality, just stated Ive experienced fallout with my shadows in this recent UD palette. Everyone else will interpret what they will and that is okay We all love makeup nonetheless and that's what is most important.


Didn't meant to imply that you said it was poor quality in so many words. What you said was that it didn't meet your standards for what you paid (that is what I got from your statements of "Overall it still a beautiful palette but I'm very meticulous about where I spend and I just expected no fallout from them." and "IMO I feel the amount money I spend on full retail price makeup (no pro discount), I shld get exactly what I'm looking for and one of them being not having to deal with little to no fallout."). Me saying the words poor quality was just referring to it not meaning that someone got less than their money worth because fallout is present, but I didn't intend to make it seem like you used the words poor quality (if that makes sense). Sorry if that confused anyone else and made them think you did say it.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 9, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Didn't meant to imply that you said it was poor quality in so many words. What you said was that it didn't meet your standards for what you paid (that is what I got from your statements of "Overall it still a beautiful palette but I'm very meticulous about where I spend and I just expected no fallout from them." and "IMO I feel the amount money I spend on full retail price makeup (no pro discount), I shld get exactly what I'm looking for and one of them being not having to deal with little to no fallout."). Me saying the words poor quality was just referring to it not meaning that someone got less than their money worth because fallout is present, but I didn't intend to make it seem like you used the words poor quality (if that makes sense). Sorry if that confused anyone else and made them think you did say it.





butterflyeyes said:


> Didn't meant to imply that you said it was poor quality in so many words. What you said was that it didn't meet your standards for what you paid (that is what I got from your statements of "Overall it still a beautiful palette but I'm very meticulous about where I spend and I just expected no fallout from them." and "IMO I feel the amount money I spend on full retail price makeup (no pro discount), I shld get exactly what I'm looking for and one of them being not having to deal with little to no fallout."). Me saying the words poor quality was just referring to it not meaning that someone got less than their money worth because fallout is present, but I didn't intend to make it seem like you used the words poor quality (if that makes sense). Sorry if that confused anyone else and made them think you did say it.


 No, you're fine in your response. I didn't mean any shade toward you whatsoever. I've read your comments previously in other threads and always positive. I honestly don't have much experience with UD shadows other than with what I've purchased from them. So I was only stating an opinion and def was not disapproving UD. They are a great brand and like I said earlier, I will continue to support with the products that interest me. I love my Naked palettes dearly


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jan 10, 2014)

bvenice1920 said:


> I know that for some people it just didn't work but a lot just returned it with out really getting into it. I love mine and I find that using them foiled is soooooooooo freaking cute.


  Foiled?
  Is this a technique I need to add to my repetoire?
  Tell me more, please!

  I'm late to the Naked palettes- I bought myself Naked 1 as a Christmas prezzie last December and am very happy with the quality of the product. The texture is as good as that of my Kevyn Aucoin palette. The colours are lovely and I agree with the poster who says the UD palettes are great value for money.

  Now, like *cindypltnm81, *I also have an aversion to fallout. If a product gives me fallout, I first make sure I haven't overloaded my brushes.
  If fallout continues, out the product goes.
  Life's too short to have fallout issues.

  Still, I know Naked 3 will find it's way to my makeup cabinet sooner or later. I find the colours way too attractive to pass it up!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sylvia60 said:


> Foiled? Is this a technique I need to add to my repetoire? Tell me more, please!  I'm late to the Naked palettes- I bought myself Naked 1 as a Christmas prezzie last December and am very happy with the quality of the product. The texture is as good as that of my Kevyn Aucoin palette. The colours are lovely and I agree with the poster who says the UD palettes are great value for money.  Now, like *cindypltnm81,* I also have an aversion to fallout. If a product gives me fallout, I first make sure I haven't overloaded my brushes. If fallout continues, out the product goes. Life's too short to have fallout issues.  Still, I know Naked 3 will find it's way to my makeup cabinet sooner or later. I find the colours way too attractive to pass it up!


  "Foiling" just means using the product wet.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sylvia60 said:


> Foiled? Is this a technique I need to add to my repetoire? Tell me more, please!  I'm late to the Naked palettes- I bought myself Naked 1 as a Christmas prezzie last December and am very happy with the quality of the product. The texture is as good as that of my Kevyn Aucoin palette. The colours are lovely and I agree with the poster who says the UD palettes are great value for money.  Now, like *cindypltnm81,* I also have an aversion to fallout. If a product gives me fallout, I first make sure I haven't overloaded my brushes. If fallout continues, out the product goes. Life's too short to have fallout issues.  Still, I know Naked 3 will find it's way to my makeup cabinet sooner or later. I find the colours way too attractive to pass it up!


 Say "no" to fallout! lol But you're right the naked 3 is a beauty, fallout and all it's worth. The shadows are super soft and picks up with ease.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm so upset, my mum bought me the Naked 3 palette on amazon and it's a fake!! We both noticed when I opened it on Xmas day as it hasn't got many pink shades and it even has a blue!! I'm very sad as my mum is quite upset and obviously didn't know enough to realise it wasn't the palette without taking it out of the case. There was no way to suspect it was a fake being sold as amazon is supposed to be reputable (at least with other products). They won't answer emails so I'm stuck with the fake palette and I don't dare use it as I've got very sensitive eyes and I don't know what the quality of the palette will be in this aspect...


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 10, 2014)

IHughes said:


> They won't answer emails so I'm stuck with the fake palette and I don't dare use it as I've got very sensitive eyes and I don't know what the quality of the palette will be in this aspect...


  that really sucks. you should try to contact them and they should be able to refund you the money. Was it advertised as Naked 3? When I was looking to purchase my palette; I noticed that there were some palettes on amazon that were similar to Naked 3 but let you know it wasn't the real palette but a dupe of the Naked 3 palette. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jan 10, 2014)

IHughes said:


> They won't answer emails so I'm stuck with the fake palette and I don't dare use it as I've got very sensitive eyes and I don't know what the quality of the palette will be in this aspect...


  I'm so sorry, both for you and your well-meaning mum.
  Because it's a fake, you have NO idea what ingredients are in those eye shadows.
  Bin it and send your mum flowers to cheer her up and remind her how much you love her.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 10, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I'm so upset, my mum bought me the Naked 3 palette on amazon and it's a fake!! We both noticed when I opened it on Xmas day as it hasn't got many pink shades and it even has a blue!! I'm very sad as my mum is quite upset and obviously didn't know enough to realise it wasn't the palette without taking it out of the case. There was no way to suspect it was a fake being sold as amazon is supposed to be reputable (at least with other products). They won't answer emails so I'm stuck with the fake palette and I don't dare use it as I've got very sensitive eyes and I don't know what the quality of the palette will be in this aspect...


Sounds like she may have purchased from a 3rd party seller that uses Amazon. You have to be a little careful with that. That really sucks...on her invoice does it say that it was prepared by Amazon (sometimes items are sold by a 3rd party but shipped/prepared by Amazon and sometimes they aren't. The listing will say so but the invoice should also indicate it I imagine). If she used her credit card for the purchase she may be able to dispute the charge if she had attempted in good faith to contact them and they refuse to contact her or try to help rectify the issue. Good luck with everything! Amazon is a great place BUT you do have to be careful with the 3rd party vendors sometimes.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's a link for the thread which has that tutorial on foiling
  http://www.specktra.net/t/175693/foiling-a-pigment-teal-and-purple-tutorial#post_2545214


----------



## IHughes (Jan 10, 2014)

Sylvia60 said:


> Yes, it's my go-to technique for popping colour.
> I wasn't familiar with the term "foiling", though now I know what it means, it makes perfect sense.
> I've just seen a tutorial on the subject done by one of us.
> Very nice effect indeed!
> ...


  Thanks for the kind replies!!
  I'm not sure if she bought it from a third party seller but it might have been. There isn't much she can do as some time passed since she received the parcel and when I opened it and noticed it was a fake. The upsetting thing is that I know she paid more than retail price as this is when it was out of stock. It was labeled as a real Nake 3 palette unfortunately and for someone like my mum it's hard to tell if it's fake or not or if it's a good seller or not. She just trusts that it's Amazon. 
  Anyhow, thank you all and I just wanted to let you guys know so you aren't scammed too!!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Jan 10, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> "Foiling" just means using the product wet.


 

Thank you @erine1881


----------



## Kaori (Jan 10, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Thanks for the kind replies!!
> I'm not sure if she bought it from a third party seller but it might have been. There isn't much she can do as some time passed since she received the parcel and when I opened it and noticed it was a fake. The upsetting thing is that I know she paid more than retail price as this is when it was out of stock. It was labeled as a real Nake 3 palette unfortunately and for someone like my mum it's hard to tell if it's fake or not or if it's a good seller or not. She just trusts that it's Amazon.
> Anyhow, thank you all and I just wanted to let you guys know so you aren't scammed too!!


You may still be in return window, check return policy because for holidays they extended the return period until end of january:
  "Items dispatched by Amazon.co.uk during the period from November 1, 2013 to December 31, 2013 inclusive may be returned at any time before midnight on January 31, 2014"

  And they should suspend the sellers account:
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201166010


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 10, 2014)

.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 10, 2014)

Kaori said:


> You may still be in return window, check return policy because for holidays they extended the return period until end of january: "Items dispatched by Amazon.co.uk during the period from November 1, 2013 to December 31, 2013 inclusive may be returned at any time before midnight on January 31, 2014"  And they should suspend the sellers account: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201166010


  Thanks!! Let's see if I can convince her to do something because she's in this let's not bother mood and be happy and relaxed but I think something should be done so that it doesn't happen again to someone else!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 10, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Thanks for the kind replies!! I'm not sure if she bought it from a third party seller but it might have been. There isn't much she can do as some time passed since she received the parcel and when I opened it and noticed it was a fake. The upsetting thing is that I know she paid more than retail price as this is when it was out of stock. It was labeled as a real Nake 3 palette unfortunately and for someone like my mum it's hard to tell if it's fake or not or if it's a good seller or not. She just trusts that it's Amazon.  Anyhow, thank you all and I just wanted to let you guys know so you aren't scammed too!!


She may still also be able to do something as far as getting her money back from her credit card company or bank depending on  their rules. She just needs to contact them and find out the steps for disputing a charge. If she used a bank debit card it will usually have the same rules as a credit card would.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jan 10, 2014)

So I don't love naked 3 yes I said it lol


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 10, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> So I don't love naked 3 yes I said it lol


 It's pretty but def not my fav of the three naked palettes.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jan 10, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> It's pretty but def not my fav of the three naked palettes.


 Yah it definitely has more fallout compared to my naked one. I gets it's more glitter than metallic? Idk I felt my n1 was pretty shimmery. I'm undecided if I want to get rid of it. I'm just not a huge fan of the colors on me I knew I should have skipped the pinks


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 10, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> Yah it definitely has more fallout compared to my naked one. I gets it's more glitter than metallic? Idk I felt my n1 was pretty shimmery. I'm undecided if I want to get rid of it. I'm just not a huge fan of the colors on me I knew I should have skipped the pinks


have you thought about the chocolate bar palette


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jan 10, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> have you thought about the chocolate bar palette


  Nope I've been eyeing some older palettes forever so I may just pick those up finally!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jan 10, 2014)

I would consider it though! There's always a pink or blue I'll never use in palettes! Ugh like in my n1 I just like the middle not the two end colors on each side


----------



## NiaStacks (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey all, I'm new here but this whole "naked" phenomenon has been on my mind for awhile, honestly is it worth the money? Color payoff, quality, packaging? Im thinking about just getting all 3 and playing around with the colors, but I hear plenty of raves about 1 and 3 but 2 not so much. Thoughts or opinions on this investment?


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 11, 2014)

NiaStacks said:


> Hey all, I'm new here but this whole "naked" phenomenon has been on my mind for awhile, honestly is it worth the money? Color payoff, quality, packaging? Im thinking about just getting all 3 and playing around with the colors, but I hear plenty of raves about 1 and 3 but 2 not so much. Thoughts or opinions on this investment?


As you may have seen mentioned before Urban Decay has great quality eye shadows and the Naked line is no different. I'd look at the raves for each palette with a grain of salt because it's really more about personal preference for the colors that you feel look best on your skin (this is usually where  the ratings differ and not in the actual quality of the shadows in the palettes). I personally use the Naked 2 more than the original Naked palette BUT I see value in all 3 palettes (and use colors between Naked and Naked 2 along with the Naked Basics palette). Best way to decide is to try them out for yourself. But yes, I think they are worth it (easy palettes to create great day or night looks without too much fuss).


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 11, 2014)

After using the Naked 3 for about a month, I completely love it. I use it almost daily, and I've found a great every day look with it- I use Burnout on the lid, Limit in the crease, and Strange as a highlight. It's a great every day look that doesn't require a lot of blending, and I'm finding it to be perfect for a quick look that matches pretty much any lipstick. I'm enjoying playing with the more intense colors when I have more time too.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jan 11, 2014)

NiaStacks said:


> Hey all, I'm new here but this whole "naked" phenomenon has been on my mind for awhile, honestly is it worth the money? Color payoff, quality, packaging? Im thinking about just getting all 3 and playing around with the colors, but I hear plenty of raves about 1 and 3 but 2 not so much. Thoughts or opinions on this investment?


 I bought n1 AFTER n2 came out. I debated between the two for a long time. I think I want 2 now though instead of 3. Though I know 1 and 2 are similar I love 1 and wouldn't mind similar lol. But if you like pink I say for sure get 1 and 3 it's worth it. So many different colors and looks. I'm not much of an eyeshadow person but I love the naked palettes!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 11, 2014)

NiaStacks said:


> Hey all, I'm new here but this whole "naked" phenomenon has been on my mind for awhile, honestly is it worth the money? Color payoff, quality, packaging? Im thinking about just getting all 3 and playing around with the colors, but I hear plenty of raves about 1 and 3 but 2 not so much. Thoughts or opinions on this investment?


I like 1 and 2 the best. I like n3 colors but it does have some minimal fallout that I don't care for. Other than that it's still a decent palette.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Jan 12, 2014)

2 is my favourite. 3 is ok, but I have to be careful how I use the colours, or else I can look bruised lol. 

  I loathe 1. It just does not work with my skintone (NW15ish). There are a couple of okay colours, but all in all, not a great palette. 

  2 and 3 work much better for my skin, and used right, can make my greenish eyes really pop.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 14, 2014)

I am really struggling with naked 3. I am NC15/20 with very dark brown eyes. My fear came true that these shades will make me look like I have a pink eye, or like I am sick, junky...It's missing some nice dark matte shade for the outer corner, as well highlihter color that's not chunky glitter. any ideas how to make this work?


----------



## IHughes (Jan 14, 2014)

Sylvia60 said:


> Here's a link for the thread which has that tutorial on foiling http://www.specktra.net/t/175693/foiling-a-pigment-teal-and-purple-tutorial#post_2545214


  Thank you everyone who helped me with the fake palette. The third party seller on amazon agreed to send money back if we send palette, he said he had no idea it was fake. Thank you everyone


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 14, 2014)

Take pics of it and the invoice that came with it before you send it back! They might try to claim that you were never sent such a thing.


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I am really struggling with naked 3. I am NC15/20 with very dark brown eyes. My fear came true that these shades will make me look like I have a pink eye, or like I am sick, junky...It's missing some nice dark matte shade for the outer corner, as well highlihter color that's not chunky glitter. any ideas how to make this work?


  Honestly, I wonder if they intended the Naked Basics palette to be a _companion_ to all three of the Naked palettes because this is exactly what it has - a highlight that's not chunky or dark (Virgin, which is fairly neutral,) matte lighter nudes in yellow (Foxy) and pink undertones (Walk of Shame,) a pair of mid-range matte nudes in neutral tones (Naked 2, Faint,) and a dark matte shade that should match all three (Crave.) That seems to really be the way to round these out - the shades kind of fit perfectly in with the palette to expand the range. (Other than Basics, Naked3 is the only one I've kept - Naked 1 was too warm, Naked 2 still too bronzey. But Naked 1 needs darker mattes, Naked 2 is light on lighter mattes and then Naked 3 seems to have gaps specifically where Basics fits.)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 16, 2014)

ladymeag said:


> Honestly, I wonder if they intended the Naked Basics palette to be a _companion_ to all three of the Naked palettes because this is exactly what it has - a highlight that's not chunky or dark (Virgin, which is fairly neutral,) matte lighter nudes in yellow (Foxy) and pink undertones (Walk of Shame,) a pair of mid-range matte nudes in neutral tones (Naked 2, Faint,) and a dark matte shade that should match all three (Crave.) That seems to really be the way to round these out - the shades kind of fit perfectly in with the palette to expand the range. (Other than Basics, Naked3 is the only one I've kept - Naked 1 was too warm, Naked 2 still too bronzey. But Naked 1 needs darker mattes, Naked 2 is light on lighter mattes and then Naked 3 seems to have gaps specifically where Basics fits.)


  I think the actually listened to the feedback from Naked 1 & 2. Everyone mentioned it was too shimmery not enough mattes. With the Naked basics they addressed that problem and extended the Naked line. Win win for UD.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 16, 2014)

I think N3 stands alone (at least for my colouring); I'm wearing six of the shades today. With N2, I need to add MAC or Inglot wam mattes to create a look I'm happy with.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2014)

basics is absolutely stunning 
  my favorite


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am still loving my N3 after using it for a month! Such a beautiful, romantic palette that makes my green eyes pop


----------



## Sylvia60 (Feb 1, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Thank you everyone who helped me with the fake palette. The third party seller on amazon agreed to send money back if we send palette, he said he had no idea it was fake. Thank you everyone


Fabulous news!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 8, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I am still loving my N3 after using it for a month! Such a beautiful, romantic palette that makes my green eyes pop


I've have never ever loved another palette so much! The Naked 3 is just perfect.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 8, 2014)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I've have never ever loved another palette so much! The Naked 3 is just perfect. :eyelove:


  I agree!


----------



## sarahsponda (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## NiaStacks (Feb 8, 2014)

I finally caved and bought N3, Omg I love it!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 8, 2014)

NiaStacks said:


> I finally caved and bought N3, Omg I love it!!


  Yaay! So glad you love it too


----------



## NiaStacks (Feb 9, 2014)

I've gotten stopped a bunch of times, even by a mac makeup artist and they all pretty much say the same thing "Omg what is on your eyes its so gorgeous"


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't know where else to put this but UD is having a 20% off sale. Unfortunately Naked 3 is not included in the discount. The code is FFSPRING14


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 11, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I don't know where else to put this but UD is having a 20% off sale. Unfortunately Naked 3 is not included in the discount. The code is FFSPRING14


  Its not really a sale once they tack on the taxes if you spend below 50 dollars.


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 11, 2014)

i'm still playing with my naked 3 palette. so, far i'm loving it.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Feb 11, 2014)

Only thing I need is another all nighter spray!


----------



## califabulous (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow so pretty much everyone loves this palette? I didn't get it...yet. I love the way it looks and swatches but I thought I wouldn't use it much because of the rose based hues. I though maybe it wouldn't be the most flattering on...still pretty but not a go to. Gee wiz I guess I'll take a second look.... And I still haven't swatched the narssisist palette but that's another thread!


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

I use my Naked 3 at least a few times a week. It's a very soft palette in a lot of ways, so it's easier for me to do quick looks with it. I also find the brush that it comes with to be great for quick looks too


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 13, 2014)

I love my N3 palette - I use it at least once a week. I ended up returning N2 because I just couldn't warm up to that one; it was too cool for me.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Mar 16, 2014)

Naked 3 is already mine!


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 17, 2014)

I have been using my Naked 3 palette everyday. It is everyday friendly and I love it.


----------



## JaeisFancy (Mar 17, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> I have been using my Naked 3 palette everyday. It is everyday friendly and I love it.


  I ended up buying it once it hit stores, although I was skeptical of it when I first saw it online. Seeing it in person convinced me to buy it, I love how versatile it is.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought it and used it one time! Yay me...new I should have skipped


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I bought it and used it one time! Yay me...new I should have skipped


   Lol ditto.  I've used it three times.  I'm doing an effort to use more tho now that I realized that of by the end of this month I haven't, I will be putting it up for sale or swap


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 19, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Lol ditto.  I've used it three times.  I'm doing an effort to use more tho now that I realized that of by the end of this month I haven't, I will be putting it up for sale or swap


 I keep wanting to but I feel bad since the man surprised me with it! I wish I would have bought a lorac palette


----------



## JaeisFancy (Mar 20, 2014)

NiaStacks said:


> I've gotten stopped a bunch of times, even by a mac makeup artist and they all pretty much say the same thing "Omg what is on your eyes its so gorgeous"


 Same happened to me when I went to pick up some items at my local Mac store.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 21, 2014)

JaeisFancy said:


> Same happened to me when I went to pick up some items at my local Mac store.


  Three's the charm because the same happened to me. I was like that is awesome for them to acknowledge. That same day I went in sephora and they asked too lol


----------



## Nalini (Mar 30, 2014)

I love this palette. I take it in my purse almost everywhere. I really wanted the 2 but the 3 came out just in time purchased from sephora and I just hopped on the band wagon. The colors are so pretty and it just goes well with my eyelids. Of course I'm not too fond of their eye primer, but I do use Mac paint pot and it works just as well.


----------



## Melbade (Oct 1, 2014)

It was my last christmas gift and I love it. I use it every day, it's totally me. I don't have the firt 2 naked and don't need it. Just this one ^^


----------



## Monsy (Oct 1, 2014)

Nalini said:


> I love this palette. I take it in my purse almost everywhere. I really wanted the 2 but the 3 came out just in time purchased from sephora and I just hopped on the band wagon. The colors are so pretty and it just goes well with my eyelids. *Of course I'm not too fond of their eye primer*, but I do use Mac paint pot and it works just as well.


  why not? I am curious.


----------



## Nalini (Oct 1, 2014)

If I do use one the anti aging one works for me the best. The reason is as soon as I put it on my lids it gets dry to fast, in my opinion., I now use kat von d skin eye primer.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Nov 7, 2014)

Has anyone had trouble with the glue drying up and coming dislodged in their palettes? I was using my naked 3 and turned it upside down and all but 3 of my shadow pans fell out like the glue just wasn't even there or had hardened and broken up. They were moving around a bit and yeah  none broke though so thank goodness.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

andicandi3x12 said:


> Has anyone had trouble with the glue drying up and coming dislodged in their palettes? I was using my naked 3 and turned it upside down and all but 3 of my shadow pans fell out like the glue just wasn't even there or had hardened and broken up. They were moving around a bit and yeah  none broke though so thank goodness.


Mine did the same, popped more glue in and it's good to go


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 14, 2014)

andicandi3x12 said:


> Thanks Dolly!


Anytime babe :wink:


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm in love with my naked 3 the colors are so gorgeous so glad I got it at sephora with my 15 off coupon


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 2, 2015)

diegodior said:


> I'm in love with my naked 3 the colors are so gorgeous so glad I got it at sephora with my 15 off coupon


  I'm waiting on Naked Basics 3 to come out. I know it's coming.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 2, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I'm waiting on Naked Basics 3 to come out. I know it's coming.


  I am waiting for it too


----------



## ameliaalise (Jan 2, 2015)

naked 3 is my lease fav. but i think a naked 3 basics would be pretty


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 2, 2015)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I'm waiting on Naked Basics 3 to come out. I know it's coming.


  Yay! Looking forward to that one.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jan 5, 2015)

I got a coupon for a free naked palette in one of my urban decay holiday orders so I picked naked 3 so excited to get it! I have naked 1 already.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got a coupon for a free naked palette in one of my urban decay holiday orders so I picked naked 3 so excited to get it! I have naked 1 already.


  Wow. Luck you.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got a coupon for a free naked palette in one of my urban decay holiday orders so I picked naked 3 so excited to get it! I have naked 1 already.


that's awesome.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jan 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow. Luck you.:cheer:





LouGarner said:


> that's awesome.


 Yeah I was so excited I've wanted naked 3 ever since it came out I just never got around to buying it because I'd always go for some new shiny limited edition makeup instead lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got a coupon for a free naked palette in one of my urban decay holiday orders so I picked naked 3 so excited to get it! I have naked 1 already.


Way awesome


----------

